# 2015 WIG CHALLENGE



## NGraceO (Dec 22, 2014)

WELCOME TO THE 2015 WIG CHALLENGE! 

*Wigs are an AMAZING option when trying to protect, retain, and relax with your hair. Hope you'll join the fun 

• a WIG means any ....... full wig, half wig, full lace wig, U-part, or a lace fronts (NOT twists, phony pony, braided extensions or traditional weaves) store bought or self-made.

• Wigs are a great PROTECTIVE STYLE because you can take as many breaks as you want - just PULL IT OFF whenever you want to see and touch your real hair! You can even baggy or deep condition underneath, any no one is the wiser.

If you're interested in joining us, take a look at the details below to get started. *


GUIDELINES

1.	Join the challenge by clicking *"THANKS" *on this post as well as answering the prompts below to introduce yourself.
2.	The challenge will officially begin on *December 2014 (NOW)* and run until *December 2015.*
3.	The challenge is open to join at any time.* I WILL NOT BE UDPATING THE CHALLENGER LIST AFTER JANUARY 31ST*, but there will be no cut off date!
4.	Post pictures with updates and anything else hair related that you'd like to share _at any time_!


INTRODUCE YOURSELF

*Upon thanking this post, please answer the following questions to introduce yourself to the group and officially join the challenge.*

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed,  texturized, etc.], transitioning:

4.Current hair length:

5.Styling choice  of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:

SCHEDULED UPDATES:

*So many of you are great about countinuously updating whenever you have questions, but I would love to implement some specific update dates. *

March 1st

June 1st

September 1st

December 1st 

*Updates should include photos of any wigs you have been rocking along with your HIGHs and LOWs  of the update period and any questions you have for the other challengers. *

CHALLENGERS:

*NGraceO
AbsyBlvd 
Ann0804 
Anoriginalpyt
Butterfly3582   
Cinnespice  
Danysedai 
Dede1129 
Divachyk 
Eiano 
EnExitStageLeft 
FollicleFanatic 
Froreal3 
Gabulldawg 
HairPleezeGrow 
Iamyattababe 
Ijanei 
Krystle~Hime 
LadyBugsy 
LaFemmeNaturelle 
Leo24Rule 
Lisanaturally 
Melisandre 
Napp 
NaturallyBri87 
Nlamr2013 
PhoenixStarr 
Queensheba88 
Scarcity21 
shortdub78 
Smiley79 
SoleilChica 
SuchaLady 
Sugadoll 
SunnyDelight
Sweetg
Thann 
ThatJerseyGirl
Xu93texas
 *


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 22, 2014)

Upon thanking this post, please answer the following questions to introduce yourself to the group and officially join the challenge.

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):

The Entire Year. I am on a mission to get back to BSL as a natural w/ thick luscious ends. 

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

All of the above 

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:

Natural ;

4.Current hair length: 

SL

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

Cornrolls

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

 (The Front)
 (The Back)


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 22, 2014)

Holding my spot.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 22, 2014)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): I plan to wear wigs most of the year. Maybe a break hear and there for a few days or week.

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.): Definitely protective styling for low manipulation and hair retention. My hair takes forever and a day to grow so I need all the help I can get.

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed,  texturized, etc.], transitioning: Natural

4.Current hair length: SL 

5.Styling choice  of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.): My choice of hidden hair is either cornrows or lately I've been doing flat twists and it has been working beautifully. 

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):













7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:


----------



## dede1129 (Dec 22, 2014)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):

The entire year

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

Versatility and convenience

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:

Natural

4.Current hair length:

SL

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

flat twist

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

Will post it later

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:

Will show later


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 22, 2014)

Upon thanking this post, please answer the following questions to introduce yourself to the group and officially join the challenge.

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):

All year, with 'mini breaks' like having my hair 'out' on some weekends.

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

When I'm wiggin, I'm baggying. And I'm currently green house effecting to grow in a bald spot (as of the past couple of months I'm seeing good signs).

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:

Natural

4.Current hair length:

The back of my head: hair stretched is collar bone length.
Front: hair stretched reaches top lip.

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

Three, four or five canerows. 

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

I'll post pics later. Joined my first length 'challenge'. Would like to reach APL (in the back) in 6 months.

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:

I've got two that I've been rotating. One I had to cut and restyle. The other is a full lace I trimmed a little. Will post pics later. It's only been three months but I already see myself getting bored with just these two.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 22, 2014)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):

Until June 2015

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

Protective styling

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:

Natural

4.Current hair length:

Shoulder

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

Plaits or cornrows.

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

My length first pic

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:

wig I'm currently wearing 2nd pic


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 22, 2014)

1. I will be wigging it all Winter and all Fall. I will take a break from wigging in the Summer.

2. I'm lazy during the cold months and don't want to spend hours getting the perfect style.

3. Natural

4. APL

5. I usually do two french braids.

6. Will post later- when hair is presentable. Lol

7. I will be wearing my ombré blonde bob, jet black shoulder length Bob, and a few pixi shorties.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 23, 2014)

I'll be back when I get to a computer.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 23, 2014)

1.Until I reach a desired health, look, and length of my hair? 
2.all of the above  
3. Relaxed/texlaxed with bone straight ends 4.Current hair length: SL 
 5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.) cornrows 
 6.Photo of your starting point (if you     have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share): Below shoulder blade the end of this coming year 

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear: I wear several.


----------



## melisandre (Dec 23, 2014)

INTRODUCE YOURSELF

Upon thanking this post, please answer the following questions to introduce yourself to the group and officially join the challenge.

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): Winter, Spring and Fall... I'll take a break once the weather gets hot. 

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.): Low manipulation

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed,  texturized, etc.], transitioning: Natural

4.Current hair length: APL

5.Styling choice  of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.): Plaits, twists, or cornrows. 

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):


ETA: starting pic, taken NYE

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 23, 2014)

I am definitely in for 2015. I will probably take a break every now and then. Right now I am only wearing wigs on the weekends and wear my TWA during the week.  

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): Winter, Spring and Fall... I'll take a break once the weather gets hot.   Right now I plan on wigging indefinitely. I will probably announce when I am ready for a break.  

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.): Low manipulation  The purpose of me joining is for protective styling.  

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning: Natural  I am newly natural, rocking the TWA.  

4.Current hair length:   TWA  

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.): Plaits, twists, or cornrows.   Right now it's just loose under my wigs. Hopefully I will be able to braid my hair down soon!  

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share): Pic posted 

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:  pics posted

  My new thing for this year's challenge will be to take my wigs to get thinned. No matter what my wigs always are too thick and wiggy for my tastes. Taking my wigs to a professional stylist has really done wonders! Thinning my wigs make them look more like a sew in rather than a wig.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Dec 23, 2014)

Add me please!!!!


1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):

Jan to June
Oct to Dec. 31, 2015

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

Protective Styling, low manipulation, retention, healthier for me

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:

Natural

4.Current hair length:

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.) 
6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

Flat twists, cornrows, plaits

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:
Shorty do wigs.... just got a shoulder length razor cut wig that I can't wait to work!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 23, 2014)

Do you guys retain as much length on your leaveout as your rest of your hair ? Because I don't... Especially on winter times.


----------



## iamyattababe (Dec 23, 2014)

INTRODUCE YOURSELF

Upon thanking this post, please answer the following questions to introduce yourself to the group and officially join the challenge.

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):

Til the Spring/Summer months 

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

All of the above

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:

Natural

4.Current hair length:

Little past SL

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

Cornrows 

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

Don't have one, been wiggin it since beginning of December

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:

Currently wearing half wig Tammy - 3 weeks and counting

Also have about 3 full cap wigs I plan on putting in rotation in the coming months.


----------



## danysedai (Dec 23, 2014)

How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):

2.Purpose of joining challenge : covering hair  as I have a LOT of grey hair (more then 75%) and I don't want to dye my hair.

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning: Relaxed/texlaxed

4.Current hair length: between APL and BSL

5.Styling choice of hidden hair : plaits

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear: RPGshow PTS001s in 14 inches. I bought another one from them, a different bob with bangs but returned it today due to wrong colour.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay ladies I ordered some Burmese deep curly in 18in, 20in, & 22in with a 16in closure from one of the ladies on BHM who is a stylist that was going into business to start selling hair. Please dont ask me for prices as she does have a price list and I was interested solely in this hair. I will include her info below if you'd like to inquire. Anyway I placed my order on Nov 14th and she had an issue with her wefter which she did give me options. I chose to wait for my hair as the pictures she sent me of previous hair was beautiful. She was very professional the whole time and kept me updated on my order. I love superb customer service. I'm so glad I waited. She made me a stunningly gorgeous unit out of the hair I ordered. When I tell you ladies this hair is bomb I mean it is bomb. Of course I'll give another review once I wear the hair and see how it behaves. I cowashed the hair when I rcvd it with suave hemuctant moisture con and used a tiny bit of shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie then let it air dry a little before diffusing. The curls are just breathtaking. I cannot explain it in other way. Anyway pics below are of the hair wet after cowashing and then the last two is the hair dry and me with it on. Sorry for the no makeup face but I was too excited. The stylist info is Chevel Johnson anf her email address is [email protected] 
I'm telling you that you wont be disappointed in this hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 23, 2014)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Do you guys retain as much length on your leaveout as your rest of your hair ? Because I don't... Especially on winter times.


  that's why I wear full wigs. I would have no hair trying to blend. Do you wear curly styles that don't require a straightened leave out?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2014)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Do you guys retain as much length on your leaveout as your rest of your hair ? Because I don't... Especially on winter times.



I usually leave very little and I mean very little out for my hairline to look natural or I just wear a full wig bc my hair is prone to splits and breakage if I do have to keep manipulating to blend.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 24, 2014)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Do you guys retain as much length on your leaveout as your rest of your hair ? Because I don't... Especially on winter times.



Find a wig that only requires a sliver, and I mean a sliver, of your hairline out. Or try a full wig if you like them. I can't do it though. Full wigs look like wigs  to me.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 24, 2014)

Krystle~Hime Like this boo http://youtu.be/VGsucDtab2w


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 24, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> that's why I wear full wigs. I would have no hair trying to blend. Do you wear curly styles that don't require a straightened leave out?





HairPleezeGrow said:


> I usually leave very little and I mean very little out for my hairline to look natural or I just wear a full wig bc my hair is prone to splits and breakage if I do have to keep manipulating to blend.





SuchaLady said:


> Find a wig that only requires a sliver, and I mean a sliver, of your hairline out. Or try a full wig if you like them. I can't do it though. Full wigs look like wigs  to me.



It's a full lace wig, I don't need to straighen my leave out as it blends with my 4c hair texture. I wear it with a bang but it looks fake/wiggy if idont leave a leaveout 
Here are some pics of how I usually wear it.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm supposed to be in but I wanna first underline and solve my issues before involving myself in a challenge.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2014)

Krystle~Hime said:


> It's a full lace wig, I don't need to straighen my leave out as it blends with my 4c hair texture. I wear it with a bang but it looks fake/wiggy if idont leave a leaveout
> Here are some pics of how I usually wear it.



Looks awesome!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks HairPleezeGrow I'm gonna follow all your advices and do my best for leave only a sliver out , thanks SuchaLady shortdub78

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):

The entire year

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

convenience 

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:

Natural

4.Current hair length:

I have no clue, maybe apl or bsl will do a length check next week 

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

10/14 twists

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

Will post it later

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:
See attachment pic


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 24, 2014)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it: Until April, then I'll flat iron for my birthday. Get box braids for a month after that (I'm starting Teach for America's training in May and will need to be able to get up and go). And wigs again until the end of the year.

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.): Protective styling and length retention. I'm currently taking Manetabolism vitamins and getting a good inch a month so I want to retain all I can.

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning: Natural

4.Current hair length: Arm pit length

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.): beehive

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share): my hair is in a beehive right now so I can't provide a photo until I take them out next month

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear: I'm wearing the new born free synthetic bob wig.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Dec 24, 2014)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): I WANT TO STICK TO WIGS THE ENTITE YEAR

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):ALL OF THE ABOVE

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning: TEXTLAXED W. BONE STRAIGHT ENDS

4.Current hair length:
SHOULDER LENGTH

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.) BEEHIVE AND CORNROWS

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share): WILL BE WEARING WIGS UNTIL I REACH APL


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in. Marking my spot.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm joining. 

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): I plan on wigging for at least 6 months. In that time, I hope to retain 2 inches.

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.): I want length retention

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning: Natural

4.Current hair length: BSL

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.): Twists and braids.

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):
See below

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear: Currently wearing two versions of the Ashanti Wig 14". I wear a shiny spandex cap underneath and pin the wig down. I don't let the combs touch my hair.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 24, 2014)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): 
*The entire year *

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):
*All of the above *

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:
*Relaxed*

4.Current hair length:
*No idea *

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

*Cornrows. A beehive seems easier to maintain though :scratchch:*

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):












7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:
















 (looks much cuter on video)


----------



## girlonfire (Dec 24, 2014)

I may or may not join this challenge. I have to find some wigs I like first. I found a really cute short wine colored wig but it's a cosplay wig so I'm afraid it wouldn't look natural plus I think it might not fit bc it's coming from china and not everything I've got from china via ebay is good quality. I want to experiment with color and length. I' also trying to grow my hair 3-4 more inches and get to an even length.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 24, 2014)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):
Undecided but at least through winter and likely spring

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):
giving my hair rest -- low manipulation

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:
relaxed on a long term stretch

4.Current hair length:
MBL

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)
plaits

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):
unofficial photo attached

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:
I'm wearing half, whole and lace fronts....all synthetic. ETA: photo


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 25, 2014)

Moisturizing my cornrows and oiling my edges! I hate when a strand gets caught on a hair clip that you use to detangle and separate! I snap the strand off and feel so bald and defeated! Yeah, I'm dramatic! Lol


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 25, 2014)

Is spandex/nylon not bad for hair?
I don't wanna do anything wrong this new year


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 25, 2014)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):
*Mainly the entire year but I'll probably occasionally do other protective styles.*

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):
*I need to see if this is the key to retaining length for me. I didn't PS much all this year and I didn't retain any length either. Could be because of the color, lack of PS, or both.*

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:
*natural*

4.Current hair length:
*WL. Will update with pic in the next few days
*
5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)
*I just put my hair in a bun or 1 braid*

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 25, 2014)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Is spandex/nylon not bad for hair? I don't wanna do anything wrong this new year


  I got a spandex cap and it doesn't cause me any issues.


----------



## miss_a (Dec 26, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I got a spandex cap and it doesn't cause me any issues.


shortdub78 , where do you purchase this spandex cap? Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 26, 2014)

miss_a said:


> shortdub78 , where do you purchase this spandex cap? Muchas Gracias!


  I got mine from the bss store, but Walmart carries them.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 26, 2014)

Small head ladies, which wig brands do you buy? (I'm asking for a friend)


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 27, 2014)

Here is my vacation wig. 







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Eiano (Dec 27, 2014)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):

The whole year!

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

I'm trying to grow out my relaxed hair to all natural.

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed,  texturized, etc.], transitioning:

I am transitioning.

4.Current hair length:

Oh boy, I would say a twa, with shoulder length relaxed hair.

5.Styling choice  of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

I do cornrows underneath.

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

I'll post a pic next Saturday when I wash and blowdry.


----------



## cinnespice (Dec 29, 2014)

Upon thanking this post, please answer the following questions to introduce yourself to the group and officially join the challenge.

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): I plan on going the whole year i think except for vacations. Wigs and vacation do not mess together

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.): Protective styling, hair retention and laziness 

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning I'm natural 

4.Current hair length:About shoulder length trying to see the land of APL

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.) Whatever fits under my wig and doesn't make my head look lumpy.

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear: You don't want to see what i'm wearing it needs to die for the new year.


----------



## LadyBugsy (Dec 29, 2014)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):

     I plan on wearing my wig for 3 months (as of 12/29/14).

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

     Low manipulation and protective styling

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:

     Natural (4ab)

4.Current hair length:

      Between Shoulder length and APL

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

      cornrows in the front, beehive behind the ears

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

     I will add from my phone

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:

   See below post


----------



## nlamr2013 (Dec 29, 2014)

Upon thanking this post, please answer the following questions to introduce yourself to the group and officially join the challenge.

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):
6 weeks on 2 weeks off I may also include some twist or braid styles because I've never worn a wig out except once.  Maybe I'm an unofficial challenger look

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

All of the above 

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:
natural
4.Current hair length: about bsl but I'll be getting it cut to aplish

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

Straight back cornrolls and if I get good enough a beehive

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):




See all that needs to be cut due to my Un even hair cut I gave myself last year. 

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:
 Don't have an exact wig yet.  I'll be going to look this weekend if I don't see anything I like online.  Right now I want something with a face framing Chinese bang





If anyone has any suggestions of a wig like this please let me know!


----------



## LadyBugsy (Dec 29, 2014)

This is the wig I will be wearing. (Pic of me 4/14)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2015)

Yesterday's hair and I str8end it last night for a different look today. 



View attachment 291361



View attachment 291363



View attachment 291365


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll be joining as soon as I take a pic today. Time to start off the year on a good note. I'm off to do laundry.


----------



## anoriginalpyt (Jan 3, 2015)

*Howdy ladies! My answers are in bold*

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): *The entire year, with a length check April 10*

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.): *Growth! My goal is waist length*

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning: *Natural since 2009*

4.Current hair length: *MBL*

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.) *Cornrows*

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear: *My fav wig is the Magic Lace MLP-16*

http://http://www.chade.com/imgs_small/MLP16.jpg


----------



## Thann (Jan 3, 2015)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):

*All year long. *

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

*Length Retention and protective styling.  
*

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:

*Transitioning*

4.Current hair length:

*Full SL*

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

*Crownrows with small leave-out in front only. *

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):
*No growth goals this year. Just focusing on keeping relaxed hair as long as possible as I transition back to natural.  *

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:
*I will be making a u-part wig this weekend. *


----------



## cynd (Jan 3, 2015)

I think I want to join.  Holding my spot.


----------



## movingforward (Jan 4, 2015)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):

*I will wig it until the summer.......it's too hot for all that in the summer time.  Then I will pick it up again during the fall. *

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

*I received an awful haircut in October, 2014.  So I want to hide my hair until it grows out.  

Plus, I want to transition to texlaxed.
*
3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed,  texturized, etc.], transitioning:

*Transitioning to texlaxed.*

4.Current hair length:   

*CL overall. *

5.Styling choice  of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

*I just slick my hair back.*

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:

*Sensationnal Connie.  It's the perfect full wig I have been looking for.  It's an L shape lace front wig.  Which is great for my hair.

*
*






*


----------



## movingforward (Jan 4, 2015)

I decided to straighten Annie.  She's beautiful.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 5, 2015)

Ladies, I would like a recommendation for a place to get a human hair stock LF that isn't super expensive. . .thanks!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy New year ladies!! I just got my wig delivered today from California lace wigs.  Feels great.  I will show a proper pic when I cut the lace.  Cost me a pretty penny...


----------



## divachyk (Jan 6, 2015)

but it's gorgeous Sweetg


----------



## divachyk (Jan 6, 2015)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Ladies, I would like a recommendation for a place to get a human hair stock LF that isn't super expensive. . .thanks!



I'll page NGraceO and EnExitStageLeft for you Belle Du Jour


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jan 7, 2015)

I would like to join.  Just was thinking about what in the world I was going to do to my hair in the growth out phase of a short cut. I made a deal with myself that I was not going to shell out a arm and a leg this year with weaves and only to be disappointed with it.   Its got some length to it but its just not where I want to be.  So my plan is between braided hairstyles I will be wigging it.  

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): *my plan is between braided hairstyles I will be wigging it.  I'm not going to wear my hair out until I get to where I want it to be and hopefully it will be by August my birthday.* 

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.): *I need hair retention and protection from styling.  And also this will keep me on track.  *

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning: *I'm natural for about a year. *

4.Current hair length: *Its uneven all over so can't tell what the actual length is.  *

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)::  *If I'm going to get a full wig it would be cornrows.  I need to really learn to either do something to it underneath.  I know its bad but I just moisturize it and then slap on the half wig.  *

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share): *I will have to update later.*

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:  *I will have to update later. *


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 7, 2015)

I finally stitched some elastic into one of my wigs so I can wear it without hair pins. I was so excited I wore it arounf the house yesterday. It is comfortable. I am truly late with this one. I feel so much better knowing that I won't have that metal rubbing on my scalp.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 7, 2015)

Sweetg said:


> Happy New year ladies!! I just got my wig delivered today from California lace wigs.  Feels great.  I will show a proper pic when I cut the lace.  Cost me a pretty penny...



Gorgeous!


----------



## Napp (Jan 7, 2015)

I would like to join but I can't find a wig that will go well with me.

How long does a synthetic wig last for?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2015)

Still wearing my brown Ashanti. It is freezing here, so I think it's good that I'm wearing wigs for the next few months.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 7, 2015)

Napp said:


> I would like to join but I can't find a wig that will go well with me.
> 
> How long does a synthetic wig last for?



You can stretch it if you take care of it, to 6 months or longer.  I have a couple that lasted a year...


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 7, 2015)

Count me in!

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):

All year except if the wigs get too hot in the summer.

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

All of the above!

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed,  texturized, etc.], transitioning:

Natural

4.Current hair length:

BSB, grazing BSL

5.Styling choice  of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

Flat twists

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 7, 2015)

Just bought 2 curly lace wigs. 

One Loose, One Tight

I plan to pick one another "kinkier" texture wig and A bob wig for summer and BOOM! I'm done for a while....a LONGGGGG while.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok so I just took my braids out underneath my wig. Here are my growth pictures. Right is oct 4th left is today jan 8th. 



I take manetabolism hair vitamins to help with growth and health


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2015)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Ok so I just took my braids out underneath my wig. Here are my growth pictures. Right is oct 4th left is today jan 8th.  I take manetabolism hair vitamins to help with growth and health


  ok I'm getting back on my vitamins! Great growth!


----------



## dede1129 (Jan 8, 2015)

I just bought half wigs now that my hair is growing I can switch it up from full lace

Here is one of them


----------



## dede1129 (Jan 8, 2015)

My 6 month progress from wigging it! Top left is July on the right is January


----------



## Napp (Jan 8, 2015)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):  The whole year or as long as i can stand them lol

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

To get to waist length with full thick ends.

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed,  texturized, etc.], transitioning:

Natural

4.Current hair length:

Apl

5.Styling choice  of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

Cornrows and beehive

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):







7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:

I am currently wearing femi collection full lace wig nina in 1b. 






I just ordered a few more wigs to give me some variety

Sensationnel curved part lace front wig crystal





Model model deep invisible part lace front wig laymie





Model model deep invisiple l part wig hallie


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 8, 2015)

dede1129 said:


> I just bought half wigs now that my hair is growing I can switch it up from full lace
> 
> Here is one of them



What is the name of this wig please?


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 8, 2015)

Tomorrow I will be cowashing, DCing and putting my hair in flat twists in preparation for my half wig. I'm so juiced!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 9, 2015)

I've been so hair lazy...my natural hair has been in flat twists since I got my wig. I'm just really enjoying my wigs and feels good to not obsess over my real hair. I just cowash, dc, and m&s and put the twists right back up every week. I actually got bored with the color so I did a not so ombré to it which you will see in the first 2 pics. I didnt like the way it came out it looked too brassy to me bc I forgot to use a toner so I went back in with an ash blonde to tone and it looked horrible lol. It turned the blonde a grayish undertone color. And the curls dropped significantly. I was so mad at myself for that foolishness. I went to BSS and bought aphogee 2 step and did that to it and bought a brown semi and it didn't take well at all. I also bought aphogee 2 min recon to do during the week. I will do the 2 step weekly and see if it'll rectify my curls. Anyway I went back in with what I originally used to get the blonde and turned it somewhat back just not as bright. I could kick myself for this foolishness lol. First two are the first blonde and the others are toned down I think. It doesn't look bad but I'm kicking myself bc everyone kept telling me the first color looked fine but I could see what I didnt like. Sorry so long and I'm sure y'all are tired of my pics but gues what...I don't care lol.



View attachment 292625



View attachment 292627



View attachment 292629



View attachment 292631



View attachment 292633



View attachment 292635



View attachment 292637


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 9, 2015)

I love it!  HairPleezeGrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 9, 2015)

Sweetg said:


> I love it!  HairPleezeGrow



Thanks Sweet! It's growing on me.


----------



## movingforward (Jan 10, 2015)

So this is the Sensationnal Connie wig.  This wig is perfect if you have a slender face and smaller head.

I bought two of these wigs.  I don't know what I'm going to do with them.

But anyway I feel like I was channeling my inner Justin Beiber.


----------



## Napp (Jan 10, 2015)

It looks nice on you movingforward

Does anyone use l part wigs? They look so much more realistic than plain ol bss lacefronts but i cant quite get mine on the same level as youtubers


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 10, 2015)

movingforward said:


> So this is the Sensationnal Connie wig.  This wig is perfect if you have a slender face and smaller head.
> 
> I bought two of these wigs.  I don't know what I'm going to do with them.
> 
> But anyway I feel like I was channeling my inner Justin Beiber.



It looks super cute!


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 10, 2015)

Janet Collection - Helen  



Freetress  - Simply


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 10, 2015)

Beamodel said:


> Janet Collection - Helen
> 
> Freetress  - Simply



I like them both


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 10, 2015)

I wish I could copy this link all of the wig world. If you dont customize your wig before wearing it, you WILL look like the before in this video. 

http://youtu.be/Dhv_dzmiXYo

the blowdryer and the pressing comb were a bit much for me but that hair was laid.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 11, 2015)

Outre Tammy styled in a bun


----------



## Napp (Jan 11, 2015)

Now im wishing i got longer hair


----------



## cinnespice (Jan 11, 2015)

NGraceO
I have questions for you.
I read through the last wig challenge and I'm thinking about purchasing the italian yaki wig that you bought. I would like to know does it hold a curl? 
Does it hold a braid out? Have you every straightened it? 
Would you repurchase it again?
I had a wig made 2 years ago after chemo with some senghori shells hair. It was kinky straight hair and it did not hold a curl, a braid out nor did it flat iron. It just frizzed up like a puff ball during my trip to cali. And i don't want a repeat. This will be my first human hair wig purchase and i will be using it everyday for work.
Thanks.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Jan 11, 2015)

Struggle wig...
3 year old Malaysian kinky straight with a lazy flat iron attempt. And my closure is made from recycled lace wig...just installed it need to layer and blend my part. My first closure and I like that I don't have to really worry about flat ironing my leave out.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 12, 2015)

cinnespice said:


> NGraceO
> I have questions for you.
> I read through the last wig challenge and I'm thinking about purchasing the italian yaki wig that you bought. I would like to know does it hold a curl?
> Does it hold a braid out? Have you every straightened it?
> ...



Yep to all three. It holds curls done with an appliance best (i.e. curling wand) and will stay for several days (below is the wanding I did on NYE that stayed for like a week lol). I like braid outs on this wig, but that-esp if you live in a humid environment- will fall by the end of the day. I have straightened it-once- and never did again. I prefer this kinky wig to be, well, kinky. And I was afraid of heat damaging it. Plus, since i prefer a wavy look when rocking straight hair, I opted to buy a separate wig for that look completely. This wig does TANGLE. After about 3-4 months of use, I had to bleach bath it to remedy the tangles, which worked well. Also, this wig is similar to real hair in most ways- so treat it as such (as far as detangling, moisturizing, etc.) 

I would buy it again. I was actually considering purchasing a shorter version of this same wig to be able to switch it up. Hope that helps


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 12, 2015)

Y'all- i havent worn a wig since NYE.

Idk where I am with wigging it, honestly. I haven't decided if I will wig it this year or not. 

Since I straightened my hair for my annual length check, I've been in buns with my hair, which I'm really enjoying. And before that, I was rocking buns on braid out hair.

Hopefully I'll figure out what I'm doing with my life.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 12, 2015)

NGraceO said:


> Y'all- i havent worn a wig since NYE.
> 
> Idk where I am with wigging it, honestly. I haven't decided if I will wig it this year or not.
> 
> ...



NGraceO 

Annual length check? Ummmm......pictures please.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 12, 2015)

NGraceO, I don't know what I'm doing with my life either. I'm just wearing wigs and taking it day by day.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 12, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> 7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:
> 
> I've got two that I've been rotating. One I had to cut and restyle. The other is a full lace I trimmed a little. Will post pics later. It's only been three months but I already see myself getting bored with just these two.



AbsyBlvd what's the name of the first wig you posted?  That's really cute and looks like what I'm hutting for.  Thanks


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 12, 2015)

HappyAtLast

Thank you. The first wig is an Isis brand synthetic lace front wig. The style is: Catwalk4. I got this at my local BSS for about £27. It looked completely different when I first tried it on though.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 12, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> NGraceO
> 
> Annual length check? Ummmm......pictures please.




LOL! yes ma'am! And OH! I forgot to say congrats on being Natural! I was blown when I saw that you took the plunge!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 12, 2015)

NGraceO said:


> LOL! yes ma'am! And OH! I forgot to say congrats on being Natural! I was blown when I saw that you took the plunge!



Thanks hun. Shoot i felt the end nearing. I was super tired of transitioning. So....Ummmm....is a sista gonna get to see the lusciousness or nah?


----------



## Napp (Jan 12, 2015)

I wore my wig out today. I felt so self conscious! Idk if i can wig it on a consistent basis. Hopefulky i can get over this...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 12, 2015)

Napp 

Trust me it'll pass......won't it? divachyk

The first time I wore a wig I was so nervous, but the reactions changed all that. Two of my coworkers actually went out and bought the wig after seeing it on me (Outre Tammy). I've been a wigging beast ever since .


----------



## dede1129 (Jan 12, 2015)

I tried a half wig and was excited but now that I am natural my hair revert so fast it's hard to get one that blends well.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 12, 2015)

Napp said:


> I wore my wig out today. I felt so self conscious! Idk if i can wig it on a consistent basis. Hopefulky i can get over this...





EnExitStageLeft said:


> Napp
> 
> Trust me it'll pass......won't it? divachyk
> 
> The first time I wore a wig I was so nervous, but the reactions changed all that. Two of my coworkers actually went out and bought the wig after seeing it on me (Outre Tammy). I've been a wigging beast ever since .



Napp, girl...looka hea', the hardest days are the first few days. The anxiety of wearing a wig will soon pass. Before you know it, your wig collection will grow and you'll be sporting multiple wigs a week. I'm a wigging beast too just like EnExitStageLeft. The folks at my job kept asking questions so I owned up it's a wig. That was the best thing ever, it took all the anxiety out of it because the truth was out and I was able to move on and be great!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 13, 2015)

I finally wore a wig I've had like 4 years on Sat and didn't like it much. It's a synthetic lace wig that I cut off all the lace and back comb.

The curls were too perfect and flat. I'm not blending my hair with it, just put the first 1.5 inches in small flat twists. Not trying to manipulate any of my hair until it's time to redo completely so this will have to work.

I combed out the curls so it's more like a curly fro. Looks much better and I used a thinner headband to cover where the wig starts. 

Currently soaking my Polly half wig in a mix of condish and fabric softener. I think this one looks better and is more natural than the previous mentioned one. But no one around me knows when I'm wearing a wig since I mainly wear curly ones. Or they're just clueless lol.


----------



## LadyBugsy (Jan 13, 2015)

My stylist only stitched the sides and the rear of my wig down. Now after 2 weeks, I find that my wig slips behind the braids at least once a day. Should I just put a couple of stitches in at temple/eyebrow level to keep it front slipping back?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2015)

Sooo my hair came in from Her Hair Company and it's gorgeous. It's the straight in 18, 20, 22, & 24 with a 16in closure I believe. I was going to add some color to it like one of these two videos below but I'm not so sure anymore. This hair is stunning. This is the longest hair I've ever gotten. I believe my full lace I got 3 years ago was like a 20 or 22in. Anyway I made a full wig out of it and just figuring out what I'm going to do to it. Here's the videos that are inspiring me to color. Here are my pics. Please dont talk about my no make up and fat lol
Did I already show you this video? I either want to color my hair like this 
http://youtu.be/Fz_dbJxDRQM
Or like this
http://youtu.be/fT7wz2-tI6g


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 14, 2015)

Can anyone suggest a cute synthetic curly lace front wig?

I was using the Freetress Equal "Nari" wig which I like...but...the curls in the front are a lot looser than the curls in the middle and back...and I don't that I can notice the difference in curl pattern

If there is anything else out there I'd like to give it try


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 14, 2015)

This is the Nari wig by freetress equal. I'm trying to find something like this


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2015)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> This is the Nari wig by freetress equal. I'm trying to find something like this



I love this style...not sure. Have you tried your BSS to see what they might have that compares that way you see it in person.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 15, 2015)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> This is the Nari wig by freetress equal. I'm trying to find something like this


  this look is too cute! I wish I could wear something like that!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 15, 2015)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Can anyone suggest a cute synthetic curly lace front wig?
> 
> I was using the Freetress Equal "Nari" wig which I like...but...the curls in the front are a lot looser than the curls in the middle and back...and I don't that I can notice the difference in curl pattern
> 
> If there is anything else out there I'd like to give it try



shortdub78 and HairPleezeGrow are right. This style is cute and looks great on you. I had the same problem with my curly synthetic wig but it didn't look half a nice as yours before I altered it. I can't suggest a style sorry. I didn't want to buy another one as it took me so long to find a half decent one in the first place (over here it seems good curly wigs are hard to find on the ground). I ended up resetting mine on perm rods. It looks like a twist out on blown-out hair now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 15, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> shortdub78 and HairPleezeGrow are right. This style is cute and looks great on you. I had the same problem with my curly synthetic wig but it didn't look half a nice as yours before I altered it. I can't suggest a style sorry. I didn't want to buy another one as it took me so long to find a half decent one in the first place (over here it seems good curly wigs are hard to find on the ground). I ended up resetting mine on perm rods. It looks like a twist out on blown-out hair now.


  I always look like I was playing in my mother's wig! And she doesn't wear wigs! Lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 15, 2015)

Okay guys I just couldn't do the dark hair so I colored it. Heres a pic of the hair this morning very dark and the rest I'm sure you can tell it's been colored lol...oh and I'm loving wigging it so much! I get to play around with the extensions and do things I would not do to my natural hair if I still wanted to keep it. It's so much easier to put on my wig and go. My hands are out of my head so even better. Only oil my scalp at night and dont touch my head until wash day.


----------



## havilland (Jan 15, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay guys I just couldn't do the dark hair so I colored it. Heres a pic of the hair this morning very dark and the rest I'm sure you can tell it's been colored lol...oh and I'm loving wigging it so much! I get to play around with the extensions and do things I would not do to my natural hair if I still wanted to keep it. It's so much easier to put on my wig and go. My hands are out of my head so even better. Only oil my scalp at night and dont touch my head until wash day.



Stopped by to say That looks lovely on u. I love the color.!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah I'm still here. I haven't wore my wig in a minute. Still on the hunt for my Valentine's Day weekend wig!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2015)

havilland said:


> Stopped by to say That looks lovely on u. I love the color.!



Thanks havilland!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm at the rehab with my family member and it's like everyone and their momma has a curly wig on lol. A couple looked like they were trying to figure out my situation.

I'm still trucking along in Polly. I really oiled up the area with grapeseed oil where I insert the front comb so it can slide out easily later. The back comb or straps aren't used since my big head doesn't need that extra security. So far so good.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm so glad I tried and stucked with wigs even when I was self conscious. It's fun and easy. Plus, my hair is protected and not suffering from manipulation.


----------



## january noir (Jan 17, 2015)

I want to join you ladies, count me in!


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 17, 2015)

I currently do not leave my house more than twice a week  when I start working again I'll go into a halfwig. I need atleast mid back hair for graduation next year.


----------



## Bellefemme (Jan 17, 2015)

I'd like to join this challenge!


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm in! I have  not joined a challenge since back in 2012. 

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):
To start off, 3 months. I will see how that works for me. 

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.): 
Protective styling and retention

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:
Natural

4.Current hair length: 
Just cut it to Neck length back in September so I am in between lengths. That funny stage that I can never measure.

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)
Beehive or cornrows underneath. It all depends on if I have a big or small leave out.

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):
Starting point:






7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:
I am currently wearing this high fiber synthetic wig lace front wig. It looks so natural when I have a leave out. I am looking online right now for more wigs but human hair full lace.
(This is the same wig in every photo. I only have one )


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Pennefeather


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

Ijanei said:


> I'm in! I have  not joined a challenge since back in 2012.
> 
> 1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):
> To start off, 3 months. I will see how that works for me.
> ...



This wig is beautiful!  You look gorgeous


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

Was supposed to flexirod my hair but 3 of my kids were sick. Was in ER all yesterday they all have the flu smh...ugh pray for us please.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

Okay so here's my last wig I made with some curly hair I bought off ebay...I colored it as well. Tried to get good pics but yeah I'll try to get some better ones another time. Anyway I didn't use a closure. I did the flipover method.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

I was going through my phone and forgot i took pictures of the wig after I completed it Friday night...duh but excuse the no make up.


----------



## danysedai (Jan 19, 2015)

This the RPGshow PT001-s wig. It was 14 inches but I cut it shorter. It looks a lot like my hair(I have bangs) and I love that they offer a bigger cap size as my head is huge. The wig is comfortable, service to Canada was good and fast, customer service was good.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

danysedai said:


> This the RPGshow PT001-s wig. It was 14 inches but I cut it shorter. It looks a lot like my hair(I have bangs) and I love that they offer a bigger cap size as my head is huge. The wig is comfortable, service to Canada was good and fast, customer service was good.



That looks so nice!  How's the quality of the hair?  Love it


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 19, 2015)

I suffered a bit of breakage at my nape a couple of weeks ago. The way the chunk of hair just came off in the shower, I'm not blaming my wigs just yet as this could have also been due to my poor detangling. 

Concerned, as I don't want to make matters worse I switched back to wearing the longer of my two wigs as it's loose in the back. I also baggy under my wig, tie with a silk scarf and stocking cap. I feel like I need all 3 layers as the scarf stops my hair drying out in the bag and the cap keeps everything in place and seriously reduces rustling. 

On wash day yesterday, I had no great losses but I could feel the damage and my nape is sensitive so I changed up my braid pattern. I've put two lose plaits in the back, five at the front and 3 canreows in the mid/back section. 

Wish is wasn't so cold and I wasn't baggying almost 24/7, but hey, I've got a bald spot to grow.

Off to read up on old threads


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 19, 2015)

All shea moisture products are on sale at Walgreens buy one get one free. 

I told myself that I'm going to start conditioning my beehive braids every two weeks so I stocked up and got some conditioners.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 20, 2015)

Bellefemme said:


> I'd like to join this challenge!





Ijanei said:


> I'm in! I have  not joined a challenge since back in 2012.





Welcome Honey bees!!


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 20, 2015)

Hair/ Wig Update:

So after a brief run-in with a sew-in (Which I haven't had in several YEARS) this weekend, and I do mean BRIEF-- I had it in for all of 24 hours  -- I am back in wigs. I wanted the "sew-in" feel, as in I don't want to remove nor touch my real hair for at least a month, without the individual tracks sewn in all throughout my head. S after I removed my 24-hour sew in, I threw on my trusty dusty italian yaki silk top and sewed it around the perimeter of my corn-rowed hair. I plan to leave this on for at least a month. I figure between my frequent workout sessions and sebum production, my hair "should" be fine moisture wise (albeit a bit disgusting, too.  )

_What motivated this: _So I told y'all that I straightened my real hair, right? Well, after pimping that style out for FOUR WEEKS, I _finally_ decided to do my annual trim, in which I ended up taking as much as 1 1/2 inches off in some places via universal layers. I LOVE THE SHAPE AND THICKNESS!! *Unfortunately, I lost a lot of thickness in my ends during this last year of wigging it, and I don't know why.*  So, no, I did not reach my ultimate goal of Waist Length yet, but I am so in love the shape and thickness that I'd rather have that right now. I'm at BSL again. 

Anywho, with all that being said, I wanted a fool-proof way to retain and grow 3 inches in the next six months, and reminiscing about how much length I used to retain back in my university-sew-in-wearing-days motivated me to try something of this sort. 

I plan to keep this up until June, at least. Long, thick hair is the goal. I am finally IN LOVE with my real hair. I just want more of it. :yup:

If you made it to the end of this novel, I thank you. 


ETA: Pictures. One is the 24-hour-sew-in, and the other is my straightened hair prob 2 weeks in. Don't judge me. One of the only decent pics I captured with my hair out


----------



## Naveah2050 (Jan 20, 2015)

NGraceO said:


> Welcome Honey bees!!



Hey I have been meaning to ask what spec wig did you order from classic lace wigs? It looks so realistic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Naveah2050 (Jan 20, 2015)

NGraceO said:


> Hair/ Wig Update:  So after a brief run-in with a sew-in (Which I haven't had in several YEARS) this weekend, and I do mean BREIF-- I had it in for all of 24 hours  -- I am back in wigs. I wanted the "sew-in" feel, as in I don't want to remove nor touch my real hair for at least a month, without the individual tracks sewn in all throughout my head, so after I removed my 24-hour sew in, I threw on my trusty dusty italian yaki silk top and sewed it around the perimeter of my corn-rowed hair. I plan to leave this on for at least a month. I figure between my frequent workout sessions and sebum production, my hair "should" be fine moisture wise (albeit a bit digesting, too.  )  What motivated this: So I told y'all that I straightened my real hair, right? Well, after pimping that style out for FOUR WEEKS, I finally decided to do my annual trim, in which I ended up taking as much as 1 1/2 inches off in some places via universal layers. I LOVE THE SHAPE AND THICKNESS!! Unfortunately, I lost a lot of thickness in my ends during this last year of wigging it, and I don't know why.  So, no, I did not reach my ultimate goal of Waist Length yet, but I am so in love the shape and thickness that I'd rather have that right now. I'm at BSL again.  Anywho, with all that being said, I wanted a fool-proof way to retain and grow 3 inches in the next six months, and reminiscing about how much length I used to retain back in my university-sew-in-wearing-days motivated me to try something of this sort.  I plan to keep this up until June, at least. Long, thick hair is the goal. I am finally IN LOVE with my real hair. I just want more of it. :yup:  If you made it to the end of this novel, I thank you.   ETA: Pictures. One is the 24-hour-sew-in, and the other is my straightened hair prob 2 weeks in. Don't judge me. ONe of the only decent pics Igot with my hair out



Damn sis you made it....when your real hair look better than your sew in lol, I am too cheap to take out a sew in after 24 hours though I would just suffer with it


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 20, 2015)

Taking a mini break from wigs for the week. I got the chance to shampoo and DC and my hair feels great. Will blowdry my hair Mon or Tues so my aunt can braid it up(why did I just discover this?!) and get back to scheduled programming.


----------



## danysedai (Jan 20, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That looks so nice!  How's the quality of the hair?  Love it



It's my first lace wig, I like it a lot so far. I chose yaki texture, the other option silky straight would be too silky I think. It hasn't tangled, I haven't washed it but I think it will be ok when I do. The ends were a bit see through, so I cut it a bit. I read complaints about rpgshow not sending its customers the same quality wigs they send to youtubers and I think it's kind of true. If you look at pt001s wigs on youtube they are very thick and full, and the bangs need to be cut as they are too long. Mine has a nice density and the bangs came precut but it is not as super thick as the ones on youtube. I'm happy with it anyway as it is my preference.


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 20, 2015)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):  I plan on wigging it for the entire year but I will take breaks in between to wear my own hair out in flat twist styles or even some Havana twists this year.
2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):
My purpose for joining this challenge is to continue on from all the past years I have been in this wig challenge because it really helps me with support from others and helps me retain my current length.
3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:
I am 100% natural.
4.Current hair length: My current hair length is full bra strap length.

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.): My hidden hair is usually cornrowed or flat twisted underneath my wigs.
6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):
I will have to post a starting pic later when I straighten my natural hair, that's the best length checks I can get.
7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear: I don't have any current picture of the wig I am wearing but I will post soon.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 20, 2015)

NGraceO your hair looks great


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 20, 2015)

NGraceO 

I love your hair. Its super lush.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 20, 2015)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):
i've been wigging it for at least a year-- it's how i got through my transition, and i'm out of the country for this semester, so i'll be wigging it at least until June 2015, and then also in the winter and fall.

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.): 
Protective styling and retention
I want to keep myself more accountable, and also stop lurking lol. But i wear wigs for low manipulation

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:
Natural for a year and a half!

4.Current hair length: 
i have no idea. I know it's past collar bone length? Sorry ya'll lmao

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)
cornrows

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

P.S.if any one has instagram/wants to see my wigs, my name is @ ameriath


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 21, 2015)

Naveah2050 said:


> Damn sis you made it....when your real hair look better than your sew in lol, I am too cheap to take out a sew in after 24 hours though I would just suffer with it



Thank you so much! I mean, seriously, your comment made me blush lol :blush3: And I would've been lazy, but If I'm gonna commit to a style for a month and have my kids (my middle school students) commenting on my do, it has to be right; I just wasn't feeling it. 



divachyk said:


> NGraceO your hair looks great





EnExitStageLeft said:


> NGraceO
> 
> I love your hair. Its super lush.



But, WHY are ya'll so sweet though?   Thank you 



Naveah2050 said:


> Hey I have been meaning to ask what spec wig did you order from classic lace wigs? It looks so realistic? Thanks in advance!



Hey babe. Its from ClassicLaceWigs.com (who needs to cut me a check lol). It's an italian yaki silk top lace wig in medium brown with a custom sized cap.  i think the number is something like cw12256 ? I may be wrong.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 21, 2015)

*Y'all- There was someone who posted a picture of themselves wearing a GORGEOUS straight lace wig from classic lace wigs. Anyone know who that was??
*


----------



## movingforward (Jan 21, 2015)

Synethic  lace is the devil!  It thinned my hair. 

Plus my head is too big for wigs.


----------



## Naveah2050 (Jan 21, 2015)

NGraceO said:


> Thank you so much! I mean, seriously, your comment made me blush lol :blush3: And I would've been lazy, but If I'm gonna commit to a style for a month and have my kids (my middle school students) commenting on my do, it has to be right; I just wasn't feeling it.  But, WHY are ya'll so sweet though?   Thank you   Hey babe. Its from ClassicLaceWigs.com (who needs to cut me a check lol). It's an italian yaki silk top lace wig in medium brown with a custom sized cap.  i think the number is something like cw12256 ? I may be wrong.



I am ordering ASAP!! I am so excited! I wear April lace wigs but that yaki hair can't hold a curl for nothing!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 21, 2015)

NGraceO said:


> Y'all- There was someone who posted a picture of themselves wearing a GORGEOUS straight lace wig from classic lace wigs. Anyone know who that was??



It was you, silly.  j/k, not really NGraceO...all your joints are fiyah.


----------



## Naveah2050 (Jan 21, 2015)

divachyk said:


> It was you, silly.  j/k, not really NGraceO...all your joints are fiyah.


That's what I was thinking too...


----------



## january noir (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi!  *I'm January Noir* and I'm officially joining this challenge!
(_I haven't been in a hair challenge on this board in a long time! _)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):  
*Throughout the year, but not everyday.*

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.): 
* All of the choices listed and to change up my look for work and play.*

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:
*I am 100% natural*.

4.Current hair length:  
*Short kinky/curly*

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)
*I only know how to do plaits, but my hairdresser will cornrow my hair after his services.*

6.Photo of *my starting point*: 






7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear: 
*I have 4 now (2 human hair and 2 synthetic) and 2 more human hair wigs on the way.*





*Here are a few pics from today - I'm wearing the synthetic curly natural wig shown in the pic above on the far right:*


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 21, 2015)

JanuaryNoir I need to pick me up some of those wig stands. I love that curly wig you are wearing. Would love to find one like this....I think (although I have embraced my wigwearing self I am still a lil scared lol)


----------



## divachyk (Jan 21, 2015)

I try to remember my January divas but I'm slipping so...Happy Belated Bday january noir, did you treat yourself to a new wig?


----------



## january noir (Jan 21, 2015)

AbsyBlvd
Thanks!  I got it online - actually, I purchased all 4 wigs (soon to be 6) online.
There are so many natural wigs online, I'm sure you can find quite a few you like!

Don't be scared.  The trick to wearing wigs/weaves, etc. is to "own" your look!
Back straight, head high and WORK!  Pretend you are a fashion model and you're the most sought after, beautiful woman in the world!  Look at Naomi Campbell.  She doesn't let the fact that she has no edges stop her from being the baddest chick on the planet.


----------



## january noir (Jan 21, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I try to remember my January divas but I'm slipping so...Happy Belated Bday january noir, did you treat yourself to a new wig?



Thanks divachyk!  
Actually I treated myself to a couple of new wigs!  
It's going to be fun!  I like wigs.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 21, 2015)

That'a girl....january noir


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 21, 2015)

I hear you January_Noir lol. I bought my first two wigs late last year. One online and one from the BSS. I don't know what it is about London or where I am shopping but trying to find a good curly wig on the ground is difficult and some online are dubious. I rock the ones I have with confidence tho


----------



## january noir (Jan 21, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I hear you January_Noir lol. I bought my first two wigs late last year. One online and one from the BSS. I don't know what it is about London or where I am shopping but trying to find a good curly wig on the ground is difficult and some online are dubious. I rock the ones I have with confidence tho



Good!  
I purchased my phony pony and a few wigs last year from my local BSS and I like the ones I purchased online much better.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2015)

january noir said:


> Good!
> I purchased my phony pony and a few wigs last year from my local BSS and I like the ones I purchased online much better.



I can't find a phony pony that matches texture and color for nothing. 1B's are too dark and the others are too light. You have a good phony pony brand that you like? january noir


----------



## BklynHeart (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm in! I don't have a pic, but I've been wearing a wig that looks like I have braids for a month. Quick and easy!

I'm still trying to find a wig that's more kinky than curly and a straight wig that's not too 'glamorous' for work. To look as though I flat-ironed my hair.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 22, 2015)

divachyk said:


> It was you, silly.  j/k, not really NGraceO...all your joints are fiyah.





Naveah2050 said:


> That's what I was thinking too...



  Ya'll cray. 



NGraceO said:


> *Y'all- There was someone who posted a picture of themselves wearing a GORGEOUS straight lace wig from classic lace wigs. Anyone know who that was??
> *



I actually started to think that I had imagined it, but I found it !! It was actually posted in a different thread (protective styles thread). I AM IN LOOOOOVEEEEEEE  

Needless to say, this WILL be my next wig purchase once I get my coins together  

Here it is: 



Naphy said:


> I'm completely in love with this lace ... i've been rocking it for 6 months, and so far so good ! (for those asking it is from classiclacewigs). Hair starting to become matted in the kitchen area, but overall it's ok.
> I BCed 2 months ago, and this helped me during my transition period and now that I'm natural, I cornrow my hair under the wig and leave it alone !
> Anyway, I want to  try another hair from another company but I'm afraid to be disapointed . any recommendations ?



Shoutout to Naphy !


----------



## january noir (Jan 22, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I can't find a phony pony that matches texture and color for nothing. 1B's are too dark and the others are too light. You have a good phony pony brand that you like? january noir



divachyk
You can always dye them with regular box dye.
When I was transitioning, I found a drawstring ponytail that was kinky, but not too kinky.  I'll check to see if I have an extra one still in the bag and let you know.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 26, 2015)

Dusted my ends last night. As I am off work this week, I'll be giving my hair some air, and upping my wash routine. 'Rozeena' and 'Bella' will get a rest this week


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey yall. 

I'm about two weeks into my four weeks of wearing my sewn-down wig, and it's going okay. 

My scalp gets the itchies from time to time, but that's to be expected. I'm keeping my edges moisturizer and sealed (as they're the only parts of my hair exposed) and I tie them down each night. 

I think I might make it!


----------



## january noir (Jan 29, 2015)

january noir said:


> divachyk
> You can always dye them with regular box dye.
> When I was transitioning, I found a drawstring ponytail that was kinky, but not too kinky.  I'll check to see if I have an extra one still in the bag and let you know.



divachyk
I cleared out my hair closet and I don't have an extra ponytail like I thought and I still cat remember the name.  All I know is that the hair looked like it was a blow out on natural hair and it was a drawstring.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 29, 2015)

TY! january noir...really appreciate you checking.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 29, 2015)

Hopefully getting my hair braided into a beehive tomorrow.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 30, 2015)

Everything is going okay for me with my wigs (my scalp is itching a bit, and I want to just let my hair free lol). 
Right now I have 4 wavy wigs in rotation, 2 human and 2 synthetic. I'm just going to rinse my cornrows with some cheapie conditioner and see what my scalp says then ^_^


----------



## cynd (Jan 30, 2015)

Still bad wigging it when I leave the house. Still searching for a wig that doesn't look wiggy that fits my small head and doesn't cost an arm, leg and three extra toes.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 30, 2015)

Still wigging it! I love all of the length that I'm
Able to retain, especially since I'm taking manetabolism vitamins. My hair is really growing. Just wish jt would thicken up.


----------



## january noir (Jan 30, 2015)

Today is a special day!

Happy Birthday divachyk!  :blowkiss:
present::reddancer:

I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 30, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 30, 2015)

TY HairPleezeGrow january noir :blowkiss:

Here's my bday hair Vanessa synthetic wig Salas


----------



## Naveah2050 (Jan 30, 2015)

NGraceO said:


> Ya'll cray.  I actually started to think that I had imagined it, but I found it !! It was actually posted in a different thread (protective styles thread). I AM IN LOOOOOVEEEEEEE   Needless to say, this WILL be my next wig purchase once I get my coins together   Here it is:  Shoutout to Naphy !


  Wowser!! What hair is this? Light yaki or straight yaki! This would make my life...
ETA; 
I am sending the straight yaki I got back for the light yaki in that pic


----------



## january noir (Jan 30, 2015)

divachyk said:


> TY HairPleezeGrow january noir :blowkiss:
> 
> Here's my bday hair Vanessa synthetic wig Salas
> 
> View attachment 295395



 Cute!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm still wiggling & deep conditioning every week if not bi-weekly.  I love my curly wig from California lace wig & most likely will order a straight one.  Great quality


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 31, 2015)

divachyk

Aprillacewigs has human hair ponytails in 10 diff colors (and 7 diff textures too!)  Im sure one of those would work for you color wise. Besides, Im not convinced the pony needs to be an absolute match to look good. 

http://www.aprillacewigs.com/human-...nytail-extensions-wrapponytail-hairstyle.html

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Ladies 

Havent been posting lately but here is my latest synthetic. 





Its 30 inches long!!

Also tried out the "conditioning synthetic wigs with fabric softener". It works like a charm. Im getting so much more life out of my wigs now!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh thank you mshoneyfly!


----------



## alex114 (Feb 2, 2015)

So I got tired of that set of cornrows and took them out early lol. My hair is feeling really nice and soft, but I'm gonna wash it and either plait it myself, or go back to get cornrows put it by Thursday I think.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 2, 2015)

@divachyk

Is it too late to wish you a happy birthday? If not.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## january noir (Feb 4, 2015)

Today's Wig (from eWigs.com) - Human Hair
I have it pinned up in the back, because of the jacket I'm wearing out today.
This is right out the bag practically, just a shake and quick comb through.


----------



## january noir (Feb 6, 2015)

Today's wig; my first lace front from my local BSS.  Vivica Fox's Reserve Collection Remi, Satin-V.  It's a discontinued unit.
I haven't had it styled yet, just combed out.  I want to do the little baby hair thing to it, but will try it on a less expensive unit.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 7, 2015)

Still wigging it. Today I took my daughter to get her nails done. She got pretty pink color. I got a new style of nails in a red color with rhinestones. Also did a matte purple lip. 



View attachment 296371



View attachment 296373



View attachment 296375



View attachment 296377



View attachment 296379


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 7, 2015)

You ladies are looking lovely!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Feb 7, 2015)

This my California lace wig....


----------



## divachyk (Feb 8, 2015)

My wig purchasing luck has run out. Ordered several short wigs to be fun and playful and the caps are way too snug and small. The 20% restock fee along with I have pay return shipping makes it pointless to return since I got them on sale. I'mma wear them around the house for now in hopes they stretch / give a little.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 8, 2015)

divachyk said:


> My wig purchasing luck has run out. Ordered several short wigs to be fun and playful and the caps are way too snug and small. The 20% restock fee along with I have pay return shipping makes it pointless to return since I got them on sale. I'mma wear them around the house for now in hopes they stretch / give a little.



divachyk
Thats a good way to stretch them. Also, if you havent already, you could take out the combs to make some room in there (especially the ones in the very front). 

I have not tried any short wigs; prob bc I love and want long hair, lol

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## january noir (Feb 8, 2015)

divachyk said:


> My wig purchasing luck has run out. Ordered several short wigs to be fun and playful and the caps are way too snug and small. The 20% restock fee along with I have pay return shipping makes it pointless to return since I got them on sale. I'mma wear them around the house for now in hopes they stretch / give a little.



The owner of the BSS I bought my lace front the other day said that too many people are buying off the internet.  She said that people don't know what they're getting and it's too much trouble sending it back.  I agreed with her to some degree, but if you don't have a BSS or wig seller in your area, then the internet is the only way to go.

I'm sorry they don't fit divachyk, but I'm sure they'll stretch a little.  Does the site you order from have cap sizes to choose from or are the wigs supposed to be an average size?


----------



## january noir (Feb 8, 2015)

For those who have been wearing wigs on a frequent basis (I'm building my wardrobe of wigs), how are your edges coming along?  Are you finding that the wig caps are pulling/breaking your hair at the hairline?


----------



## january noir (Feb 8, 2015)

Sweetg said:


> View attachment 296387
> 
> This my California lace wig....



I like 

I ordered something similar and can't wait to get it.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 8, 2015)

What do you ladies use for a wig stand and head?  I feel like I need both but don't wanna pay too much. Where did you buy them?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 8, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> What do you ladies use for a wig stand and head?  I feel like I need both but don't wanna pay too much. Where did you buy them?  I LOVE this HHJ!!


  the Bss! $2.99 for a foam head stand.


----------



## january noir (Feb 8, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> What do you ladies use for a wig stand and head?  I feel like I need both but don't wanna pay too much. Where did you buy them?
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



mshoneyfly
I have one styrofoam head that I've had for ages and you can get them at any BSS that sells wigs. They should also have the plastic stands that you assemble.

You can also order them from Amazon.com or online wig supplier as well.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 8, 2015)

january noir
I've never had super thick edges but I do have some. My hairline comes out very far and kinda   zigzaggy so There is no way to cover them completely. I like for some of my hairline to show anyway to help the wig look a little more natural. 

Anyway, I had to stop wearing those stocking caps bc they dried my hair out something terrible. I finally found the satin cap without the thick band of elastic and the edges seem to be doing a lot better.  It has eliminated the snapping of random hairs when taking the cap on and off everyday. 

 I use Hick's Edges edge control which seems to be pretty healthy. Lately I've been using castor oil before applying the edge control. They seem to have thickened up a bit.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 8, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> divachyk
> Thats a good way to stretch them. Also, if you havent already, you could take out the combs to make some room in there (especially the ones in the very front).
> 
> I have not tried any short wigs; prob bc I love and want long hair, lol
> ...





january noir said:


> The owner of the BSS I bought my lace front the other day said that too many people are buying off the internet.  She said that people don't know what they're getting and it's too much trouble sending it back.  I agreed with her to some degree, but if you don't have a BSS or wig seller in your area, then the internet is the only way to go.
> 
> I'm sorry they don't fit divachyk, but I'm sure they'll stretch a little.  Does the site you order from have cap sizes to choose from or are the wigs supposed to be an average size?



mshoneyfly january noir 

TY ladies. These are without combs. They have these wire tabs where you can bend them inward and make the wig fit a little more secure. 

I live in a small area where the local BSS suck! Inventory is low and prices are high. They have a zero return policy so even if I purchased local, I'm stuck.

There is a good BSS about 45 mins to an hour away but prices are higher than the internet. I'm unsure what their return policy is. But get this, one of the wigs I ordered was tried on at this BSS beforehand. The wig fit perfect in the store but the one I ordered is a little snug. I assume it's because the wig I tried on likely have been tried on over and over and stretched. 

I also use wig heads to stretch out my wigs. I will also try braiding my hair in a different pattern to gain some room. If I could cornrow, the issue may be solved but I can't. I do celie plaits.

Caps are one size fit all from where I purchased. I mean, all hope isn't lost because these wigs can get some good use inside the home (ahem, if you know what I mean ) but I purchased them to wear outside of the house.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 8, 2015)

....duplicate message....


----------



## january noir (Feb 8, 2015)

divachyk said:


> mshoneyfly january noir
> 
> TY ladies. These are without combs. They have these wire tabs where you can bend them inward and make the wig fit a little more secure.
> 
> ...



divachyk
Thanks for the additional information.  Based on this, you know the wigs caps will stretch out as you wear them, so that helps.
Sometime, even the wigs displayed in the stores look different when you unbox a new one. 
I don't know how to cornrow either and I braid my hair in plaits but connect them by attaching a complete braid and braid it into the new braid to flatten them more.  It's not a cornrow, but it's much better than loose plaits.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 8, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> What do you ladies use for a wig stand and head?  I feel like I need both but don't wanna pay too much. Where did you buy them?
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



mshoneyfly, now that I have a lot of wigs, I don't have enough styrofoam wig heads to go around. I presented this question on my Instagram and my chimed in and said they use ziplock / freezer bags to store their wigs. This is a cheaper option for me since I just hauled hard on wigs. My BSS sell wig heads for $5 so 5x10 === not happening! I'll be using freezer bags.



january noir said:


> For those who have been wearing wigs on a frequent basis (I'm building my wardrobe of wigs), how are your edges coming along?  Are you finding that the wig caps are pulling/breaking your hair at the hairline?



january noir, my edges are doing great. They started to improve well in advance though because I stopped relaxing my edges in hopes they'd thicken and strengthen.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 8, 2015)

january noir said:


> divachyk
> Thanks for the additional information.  Based on this, you know the wigs caps will stretch out as you wear them, so that helps.
> Sometime, even the wigs displayed in the stores look different when you unbox a new one.
> I don't know how to cornrow either and I braid my hair in plaits but connect them by attaching a complete braid and braid it into the new braid to flatten them more.  It's not a cornrow, but it's much better than loose plaits.



Sure thing and thank you too. I have 6 - 8 plaits that I then french braid into pin and secure with one bobby pin. Maybe if I made smaller plaits that would work. january noir


----------



## january noir (Feb 8, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> january noir
> I've never had super thick edges but I do have some. My hairline comes out very far and kinda   zigzaggy so There is no way to cover them completely. I like for some of my hairline to show anyway to help the wig look a little more natural.
> 
> Anyway, I had to stop wearing those stocking caps bc they dried my hair out something terrible. I finally found the satin cap without the thick band of elastic and the edges seem to be doing a lot better.  It has eliminated the snapping of random hairs when taking the cap on and off everyday.
> ...



Thanks mshoneyfly
My hairline is very fragile and thin and it has receded over the years.
I have massaged in the JBCO oil and used other topicals to keep it moisturized and healthy.  I use Hicks too.  I just don't want to make my situation worse.

Yesterday, after looking up posts on this topic, I purchased the silk beanies from Pretty Antoinette and sent a request to purchase a Swig cap.   The silk beanies will probably come next week, but I haven't gotten a response from the Swig Cap admin.


----------



## january noir (Feb 8, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Sure thing and thank you too. I have 6 - 8 plaits that I then french braid into pin and secure with one bobby pin. Maybe if I made smaller plaits that would work. january noir



divachyk
Yes, try smaller braids and then connect them.  I was using the bob pins (they were uncomfortable), but now I just braid the braids together and I don't need bobby pins.

I have baby fine and naturally thin hair, so you definitely will need more braids if you have thick or more hair!


----------



## january noir (Feb 8, 2015)

divachyk said:


> mshoneyfly, now that I have a lot of wigs, I don't have enough styrofoam wig heads to go around. I presented this question on my Instagram and my chimed in and said they use ziplock / freezer bags to store their wigs. This is a cheaper option for me since I just hauled hard on wigs. My BSS sell wig heads for $5 so 5x10 === not happening! I'll be using freezer bags.
> 
> 
> january noir, my edges are doing great. They started to improve well in advance though because I stopped relaxing my edges in hopes they'd thicken and strengthen.



I kept the vinyl bags and/or boxes that the wigs come in and the netting.
You can place them back in the bags and store the wigs you're not wearing and keep them on a shelf or in a drawer.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 8, 2015)

january noir said:


> Thanks mshoneyfly
> My hairline is very fragile and thin and it has receded over the years.
> I have massaged in the JBCO oil and used other topicals to keep it moisturized and healthy.  I use Hicks too.  I just don't want to make my situation worse.
> 
> Yesterday, after looking up posts on this topic, I purchased the silk beanies from Pretty Antoinette and sent a request to purchase a Swig cap.   The silk beanies will probably come next week, but I haven't gotten a response from the Swig Cap admin.



january noir I have seen several reviews saying the swig cap is overly large so I never purchased. How fitted are the silk beanies? I reached out to her on Twitter to ask if they'll work as a wig cap but she has yet to respond.


----------



## january noir (Feb 8, 2015)

divachyk said:


> january noir I have seen several reviews saying the swig cap is overly large so I never purchased. How fitted are the silk beanies? I reached out to her on Twitter to ask if they'll work as a wig cap but she has yet to respond.



divachyk
The silk beanies from Pretty Antoinette come in 2 sizes and I purchased the smaller size.

Here is a picture of someone wearing one.  I think this may be the larger one but I'm not sure.



The site says that these can be used under wigs.

I plan to tuck any excess material up under the wig and use bobby pins in the back and behind the ear to secure.  If that doesn't work then, I may cut out  little holes and make it into a silk mesh if I can.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 8, 2015)

january noir said:


> For those who have been wearing wigs on a frequent basis (I'm building my wardrobe of wigs), how are your edges coming along?  Are you finding that the wig caps are pulling/breaking your hair at the hairline?



Mine are not but I leave my front hairline out and i still wash, dc and everything to my whole head. I make sure I'm moisturizing and sealing all of my hair as well.


----------



## january noir (Feb 8, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Mine are not but I leave my front hairline out and i still wash, dc and everything to my whole head. I make sure I'm moisturizing and sealing all of my hair as well.



Thanks for sharing!  I hope I don't have a problem going forward.


----------



## cynd (Feb 8, 2015)

january noir said:


> For those who have been wearing wigs on a frequent basis (I'm building my wardrobe of wigs), how are your edges coming along? Are you finding that the wig caps are pulling/breaking your hair at the hairline?


 
@january noir

I notice definite thinning around the edges and I only wear my wig when leave the house which isn't on a daily basis. I attribute this to wearing nylon wig caps which I've tossed in favor of a silk bandana. This is the only time having a smaller head works to my advantage so any added bulk (although I don't think there is much, if any) is not an issue. I've also tried to focus on my edges more with daily oiling (JBCO, eucalyptus and peppermint blend).


----------



## january noir (Feb 8, 2015)

cynd said:


> @january noir
> 
> I notice definite thinning around the edges and I only wear my wig when leave the house which isn't on a daily basis. I attribute this to wearing nylon wig caps which I've tossed in favor of a silk bandana. This is the only time having a smaller head works to my advantage so any added bulk (although I don't think there is much, if any) is not an issue. I've also tried to focus on my edges more with daily oiling (JBCO, eucalyptus and peppermint blend).



Thanks for sharing cynd!
I have purchased some silk beanies and have considered a silk or satin headband.
I can't afford any damage to my hairline.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 8, 2015)

january noir said:


> Thanks for sharing cynd! I have purchased some silk beanies and have considered a silk or satin headband. I can't afford any damage to my hairline.


  I wear a satin spandex cap under mine and I oil my edges up before I put it on.


----------



## january noir (Feb 8, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I wear a satin spandex cap under mine and I oil my edges up before I put it on.



Thanks for sharing shortdub78!
Where did you purchase the satin spandex cap?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2015)

Still wigging it out with Vanessa "La Jay" whole wig and loving it. I'm loving it so much that I bought 3 more before they take it off the market. I have been wearing the first one since October 2014 and it still looks really good. I do wash it and keep it clean and while it's drying, I would wear Vivica Fox's Kara. But I would always go back to La Jay. She's my baby. 

I just started taking Mane Choice Manetabolism hair vitamins 2 days ago so hopefully, I will have some good hair growth coming in soon. I have not texlaxed my hair since April last year and I have even big chopped in June, 2014....again! I think that was the last one. My hair has pretty much been cornrowed under a wig since then. Only a tiny portion of my hairline is exposed in the front. 

I wash and treat only once, sometimes twice a month. I don't have the time to go into hours and hours of dealing with my hair every week anymore.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 8, 2015)

Think I may take a break from wigs for a month and get some twists.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 8, 2015)

january noir said:


> divachyk
> The silk beanies from Pretty Antoinette come in 2 sizes and I purchased the smaller size.
> 
> Here is a picture of someone wearing one.  I think this may be the larger one but I'm not sure.
> ...



january noir, TY! she responded that it's good for wearing under wigs. 



cynd said:


> @january noir
> 
> I notice definite thinning around the edges and I only wear my wig when leave the house which isn't on a daily basis. I attribute this to wearing nylon wig caps which I've tossed in favor of a silk bandana. This is the only time having a smaller head works to my advantage so any added bulk (although I don't think there is much, if any) is not an issue. I've also tried to focus on my edges more with daily oiling (JBCO, eucalyptus and peppermint blend).



cynd, where did you find a silk bandana?


----------



## divachyk (Feb 8, 2015)

I wear a satin durag under my wigs and then a nylon stocking on top to smush it down and keep it close to my head.


----------



## january noir (Feb 8, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I wear a satin durag under my wigs and then a nylon stocking on top to smush it down and keep it close to my head.



Do you get hot? divachyk
I get hot thinking about it  I wear the mesh wig caps and I still get hot.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 8, 2015)

Januaray noir 

I live in a hot state so smoldering hot is the norm in the summer. I haven't worn wigs in the summer yet and likely won't because it is so hot. In the winter, it's all good and provides good warmth and I'm never hot.


----------



## cynd (Feb 9, 2015)

divachyk

I bought one of these from Amazon.com, but they are little pricey so I plan to buy some fabric and  make them myself from now on:

http://www.amazon.com/Silk-Bandana-...8&qid=1423482486&sr=8-4&keywords=silk+bandana


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2015)

Rocking my short bob now as my daily.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## cinnespice (Feb 9, 2015)

Still wigging and taking care of my hair underneath. Its growing a lot.


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 9, 2015)

im about to go back to rocking my wigs so I can give my hair some rest underneath.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 9, 2015)

january noir said:


> Thanks for sharing cynd!
> I have purchased some silk beanies and have considered a silk or satin headband.
> I can't afford any damage to my hairline.



I recently lost a piece of hair at my nape but that could have been due to tension as well as poor detangling. I wear a bag, a silk scarf and a stocking (in that order) under my wigs. I try not to tie too tight and I change up my braid pattern so whereas I was doing canerows going back, I started doing a horizontal braid at my nape. I'll sometimes do 4 or 5 singles in the front and two or 3 canerows in the main body. I currently have three large canerows, and two single plaits at my nape. I find the single seem to be keeping the pressure off. But I am paying close attention.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 9, 2015)

Why the bag @abysblvd


----------



## divachyk (Feb 10, 2015)

Lacefront Bisa is my style this week


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 10, 2015)

Finally finished and wore the wig I made. I crocheted the hair onto a net cap and crocheted some hair onto the first 2 inches of the front 5 of my braids. So i guess I'm wearing it more as a half wig.

I bobby pinned the sides and top to prevent slipping and it worked out great. Now I have the look of crochet braids that I can pop on and off with ease and a quicker take down.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 10, 2015)

Couldn't decide on pink or purple. This is a light pink...anyway went with the purple and one of my wigs as usual

View attachment 296629



View attachment 296631



View attachment 296633


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 10, 2015)

Love the purple!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 10, 2015)

FollicleFanatic said:


> Love the purple!



Thanks 

10 char


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 10, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Why the bag @abysblvd



divachyk I am doing the intensive GHE/baggying as part of the maximum hydration method (MHM) known as the bald spot regimen, for a bald spot I am growing in. 
I wash my hair as per the regimen and wear a bag for as long as I can stand (baggying doesn't bother me, I just want to wash or play in my hair) lol. I've been doing it consistently since September (longest stint has been 3 weeks straight!) and I think it has worked wonders.


----------



## january noir (Feb 10, 2015)

Today, I received a lace front that I ordered on Saturday and I could cry. 


It's the hair I *wish* I was born with...   So thick, so long, so lush! 
I'm afraid to wear it!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 11, 2015)

january noir said:


> Today, I received a lace front that I ordered on Saturday and I could cry.
> 
> 
> It's the hair I *wish* I was born with...   So thick, so long, so lush!
> I'm afraid to wear it!



Can't wait to see it *rubs hands together in anticipation.


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 11, 2015)

IN week FOUR of having this wig sewn to my head. I CANNOT believvvve I made it!!

I will be taking it off this Friday to shampoo, condition, and braid it back up to [possibly] do it all again. I'm thirsting for this three inches by June. A girl had GOALS!

Go me!


----------



## january noir (Feb 11, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Can't wait to see it *rubs hands together in anticipation.



AbsyBlvd
I'll take a picture when I cut the lace.  It's Yaki and it's thick and coarse.  NOTHING like my real hair.


----------



## january noir (Feb 11, 2015)

I just got this wig in the mail today.  It's a unit from It's A Wig and I love it.
I'll be wearing it to the mall tomorrow


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 12, 2015)

JanuaryNoir ^^Nice. This texture reminds me of my crochet braids but without all the hassle.


----------



## january noir (Feb 12, 2015)

Aggie said:


> Still wigging it out with Vanessa "La Jay" whole wig and loving it. I'm loving it so much that I bought 3 more before they take it off the market. I have been wearing the first one since October 2014 and it still looks really good. I do wash it and keep it clean and while it's drying, I would wear Vivica Fox's Kara. But I would always go back to La Jay. She's my baby.
> 
> I just started taking Mane Choice Manetabolism hair vitamins 2 days ago so hopefully, I will have some good hair growth coming in soon. I have not texlaxed my hair since April last year and I have even big chopped in June, 2014....again! I think that was the last one. My hair has pretty much been cornrowed under a wig since then. Only a tiny portion of my hairline is exposed in the front.
> 
> I wash and treat only once, sometimes twice a month. I don't have the time to go into hours and hours of dealing with my hair every week anymore.



Hey Aggie
I looked up Vanessa La Jay.  It's very similar to the kinky wig I have. And I like it!

I like textured hair and most of my wigs are kinky, crinkly, curly or wavy.

I'm trying to stop being lazy with my hair.  

I caused myself damage to my ends and had to get heavy trim last month.  I rarely protected my hair except for silk and satin pillowcases.  I did wash and goes and though I deep conditioned on a regular basis, I still did damage because of SSKs and tangling. 

I usually take a daily multivitamin, but recently purchased a hair, skin and nail supplement.  I hope this will help me with growth and strength too.


----------



## january noir (Feb 12, 2015)

I also received the silk beanies from Pretty Antoinette and I like them.
You can use it under a wig or a hat.  I also like that I can cover my braids (single plaits all over my head) when I need to take the trash out or answer the door.

They are thicker than a sleep cap and will keep your head warm - I know I won't be wearing wigs in the Summer, so for now, they will work.

Also, I received two complimentary Dream Deluxe wig caps with the lace front I recently purchased and they're pretty nice - I wore one yesterday and they don't pull and snatch the hair like the regular nylon wig caps and they're quite comfortable.   They come in black, brown and nude.






I'm going to buy a few of these to use when the beanies make my head too hot.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 12, 2015)

Great review january noir on the PA's beanies. I may order one. 

I'm wearing a satin bonnet today for the first time. Yall may recall, I usually wear a satin durag & nylon stocking. The satin bonnet was harder to stuff under the wig and things just appear off. My LF isn't laying as flat as it would wih doing the durag/nylon combo. And, I don't believe my hairline / wig transitions well. I just feel like my hair looks wiggy today with how it's sitting on my head. Just kinda hard to explain. So with that, I wonder if the PA beanies would be of the same situation.


----------



## january noir (Feb 12, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Great review january noir on the PA's beanies. I may order one.
> 
> I'm wearing a satin bonnet today for the first time. Yall may recall, I usually wear a satin durag & nylon stocking. The satin bonnet was harder to stuff under the wig and things just appear off. My LF isn't laying as flat as it would wih doing the durag/nylon combo. And, I don't believe my hairline / wig transitions well. I just feel like my hair looks wiggy today with how it's sitting on my head. Just kinda hard to explain. So with that, I wonder if the PA beanies would be of the same situation.



divachyk
I'm wearing the PA beanie in the picture I posted last night.  I don't think it will make your wig look wiggy.  The outer band is thicker than a regular wig cap, but it works well for me.  I have a slightly smaller than average head and my hair/braids is not as thick as others, so depending on your situation you may have a different experience.  I say try the beanie.   You can always use it even if you don't wear it under your wig.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 12, 2015)

january noir said:


> divachyk
> I'm wearing the PA beanie in the picture I posted last night.  I don't think it will make your wig look wiggy.  The outer band is thicker than a regular wig cap, but it works well for me.  I have a slightly smaller than average head and my hair/braids is not as thick as others, so depending on your situation you may have a different experience.  I say try the beanie.   You can always use it even if you don't wear it under your wig.



So true january noir or I'll give it to dh. We both ride motorcycles so we both could benefit from having one with having it under our helmets.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 12, 2015)

january noir said:


> I just got this wig in the mail today.  It's a unit from It's A Wig and I love it.
> I'll be wearing it to the mall tomorrow



I totally missed this one - love it! january noir


----------



## january noir (Feb 12, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I totally missed this one - love it! january noir



Thanks divachyk!
I'm not going to the mall today as planned, but I may wear this for Valentine's day.  Right now I'm sitting here with my PA Beanie on.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 12, 2015)

A few random thoughts....

It seriously makes my day when someone says, I can't tell you're wearing a wig. Whether is a lie or truth, I gladly accept the compliment.

******

I am finding those being nosey about my hair (wig) and being borderline shady at first actually are secretly wanting to try their hand at wigs. Funny how that works. They come at me like my wig is an issue for them and then next thing I know they are confessing they've considered wigs.....BYE!


----------



## january noir (Feb 12, 2015)

I saw this wig on eBay and I think Iwant it...


----------



## january noir (Feb 12, 2015)

divachyk said:


> A few random thoughts....
> 
> It seriously makes my day when someone says, I can't tell you're wearing a wig. Whether is a lie or truth, I gladly accept the compliment.
> 
> ...



It's nice to be noticed and complimented   Thanks for repping for the Wig Wearers Club! 

There are many people with way too many hang ups about hair/wigs/makeup/dating/etc. etc., etc.    I'm happy that I'm open and unafraid. 

I found that people want validation or "permission" to try things they are uncomfortable with and what you're doing is showing them that it's not hard nor is it about "fooling" people which a lot people believe that's the only reason to wear wigs and weaves.   

For me, and I'm sure for you divachyk and the other ladies who wear wigs, it's about exercising all the possibilities and options that are there for us and taking charge of how we look and living our "best" lives.   I have fine and thin hair, but if I want thick, long, cascading waves, well, I can have it!   If I want short and sassy, but my hair isn't cooperating nor do I want to cut my hair, well, I can buy a wig and have it! 

I didn't mean to go deep, but I realize that people have so many fears about wearing wigs or weaves when wigs and weaves (and braids) have been worn for centuries.   It was a good idea then and it's still a good idea.


----------



## january noir (Feb 12, 2015)

january noir said:


> Today, I received a lace front that I ordered on Saturday and I could cry.
> 
> 
> It's the hair I *wish* I was born with...   So thick, so long, so lush!
> I'm afraid to wear it!



OK Ladies,
Here's she is!   I'm mad because I messed up on cutting the lace  (I'm a novice), but it will be OK.   

This wig has *not* been styled.  I will be taking it to my stylist to thin out and layer accordingly.  I also had to remove the combs on the sides because they were snagging my hair even with the wig caps on.  This wig has so much hair, I really don't know how they manufactured it.  

It can be parted down the center or on either side.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2015)

That is gorgeous!! Is it a kinky straight wig?


----------



## january noir (Feb 12, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> That is gorgeous!! Is it a kinky straight wig?



Prettymetty
It's indian remy Italian Yaki.   Italian Yaki is a coarse straight type hair.
When I spoke to the customer service agent, she said that the Italian Yaki looks more like African American natural hair that has been blow dried straight.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 12, 2015)

january noir, you're truly beautiful inside and out! Well stated above.


----------



## january noir (Feb 12, 2015)

divachyk said:


> january noir, you're truly beautiful inside and out! Well stated above.



Awww thanks divachyk!  I feel the same way about you!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 13, 2015)

Flexirod rollerset with orange lippy!



View attachment 296887



View attachment 296889


----------



## BklynHeart (Feb 13, 2015)

january noir said:


> I just got this wig in the mail today. It's a unit from It's A Wig and I love it.
> I'll be wearing it to the mall tomorrow


 
january noir, this is beautiful on you! Does it have parting space?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 13, 2015)

january noir said:


> Prettymetty It's indian remy Italian Yaki.   Italian Yaki is a coarse straight type hair. When I spoke to the customer service agent, she said that the Italian Yaki looks more like African American natural hair that has been blow dried straight.



I have the same unit but in a u-part instead. It is really gorgeous. You look great in it too.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 13, 2015)

:blowkiss: thank you january noir. I honestly try to treat everyone with kindness, even those who are not kind to me. Lord knows some days is a struggle but the God in me won't let me be ugly.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 13, 2015)

Ladies, how do you remove hairs from the hairline when wanting to widen the part to make it look a little more realistic?


----------



## divachyk (Feb 13, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Flexirod rollerset with orange lippy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Pretty Lady!!!! HairPleezeGrow!


----------



## BklynHeart (Feb 13, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Ladies, how do you remove hairs from the hairline when wanting to widen the part to make it look a little more realistic?


 
I tweezed mine and it looks more natural now.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 14, 2015)

BklynHeart said:


> I tweezed mine and it looks more natural now.



I have been tweezing mine too and adding some powder. Used to be afraid to do thus but glad I got over it.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 14, 2015)

BklynHeart said:


> I tweezed mine and it looks more natural now.





mshoneyfly said:


> I have been tweezing mine too and adding some powder. Used to be afraid to do thus but glad I got over it.
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



I tried tweezing but those hairs were stubborn so I stopped. I didn't want to force them out and jack something up. I will try again. Thanks BklynHeart & mshoneyfly


----------



## january noir (Feb 14, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> I have the same unit but in a u-part instead. It is really gorgeous. You look great in it too.
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Thanks mshoneyfly!
I love this unit.  Even my aunt who doesn't like a lot of hair said she liked it!


----------



## january noir (Feb 14, 2015)

BklynHeart said:


> january noir, this is beautiful on you! Does it have parting space?



BklynHeart
It doesn't have a full part, but it has a slight part and you can arrange the hair in a way that it mimics a part, but you don't  see "scalp."  You know what I mean?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy Valentines Day ladies!  Valentine's Day makeup.... #glitteryeyes #redlippy

View attachment 297039


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 14, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Ladies, how do you remove hairs from the hairline when wanting to widen the part to make it look a little more realistic?



From the part on your closure/wig? Yes I tweeze a little bit hun.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 14, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Hey Pretty Lady!!!! HairPleezeGrow!



Thanks hun


----------



## BklynHeart (Feb 14, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I tried tweezing but those hairs were stubborn so I stopped. I didn't want to force them out and jack something up. I will try again. Thanks BklynHeart & mshoneyfly



You can just use concealer then to create a part.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 16, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Ladies, how do you remove hairs from the hairline when wanting to widen the part to make it look a little more realistic?



I painstakingly pluck them out with tweezers. Its not that bad actually. I go in and get them one by one. You can really get into a rhythm after a bit.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 17, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Ladies, how do you remove hairs from the hairline when wanting to widen the part to make it look a little more realistic?



Plucking with tweezers became too time consuming for me. Now I just wrap a couple strands around my finger and yank them out lol.


----------



## january noir (Feb 17, 2015)

I got my Swig Caps in the mail the other day and I like them.  They're not too big at all (I wear an "average" cap size.  There's a little extra material but it's easily tucked under the cap.    I have so many wig caps now, I don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## january noir (Feb 17, 2015)

I deep conditioned, moisturized and braided up my hair Sunday after Valentine's Day.

I also ordered a glueless kinky wig from Eva Wigs yesterday.   I saw one from California Wigs I want and may order that and that will be it for awhile.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 17, 2015)

I braided up my hair yesterday january noir


----------



## divachyk (Feb 23, 2015)

I want to wear my bob to work but don't think they are ready for that. I honestly don't even know if I'm even ready to field all the questions. I'm no longer self-conscious...my new emotion is agitated and annoyed when you feel the need to ask questions.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 23, 2015)

Ladies who wear glasses, do your wigs interfere with how your glasses rest on your face? I have tried adjusting the wig, thinking I may be wearing them to low or to close to my ears but they don't feel snug/secure when I do this.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 23, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Ladies who wear glasses, do your wigs interfere with how your glasses rest on your face? I have tried adjusting the wig, thinking I may be wearing them to low or to close to my ears but they don't feel snug/secure when I do this.


  I wear tapered wigs, so yes I have issues, but I don't have a distinguished bridge of my nose, some my glasses always slide down. I have to get kid frames to fit better. I don't have an issue with longer wigs though.


----------



## BklynHeart (Feb 23, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Ladies who wear glasses, do your wigs interfere with how your glasses rest on your face? I have tried adjusting the wig, thinking I may be wearing them to low or to close to my ears but they don't feel snug/secure when I do this.


 
ugh, yes! I had one that i had to fight getting the sides in behind my ears without lifting the sides of the wig, lol! once I thought my glasses were on fine and those things were lopsided!

I try to make sure they're on before I style my wig (usually in a low bun).


----------



## divachyk (Feb 24, 2015)

I will start putting glasses on first before my wig to see if outcome differs. My half wig that I have on today isn't an issue. I haven't worn a half in a long while so apparently full wigs are my issue.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 24, 2015)

I gotta wash mine for this weekend. My short pixie Molly wig.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 25, 2015)

Haven't washed mine in a while and I think I need to as it's getting a little tangled (Brazilian kinky curly- not too long). Been wetting with the shower head or spraying with a water bottle, then adding leave in and/or gel. I should just wash it now, but I can't be bothered.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 25, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I want to wear my bob to work but don't think they are ready for that. I honestly don't even know if I'm even ready to field all the questions. I'm no longer self-conscious...my new emotion is agitated and annoyed when you feel the need to ask questions.



divachyk

Life is wayy too short to be allowing others to dictate what we do to our hair, IMO.  Here is what I would say if my hair became too much of a discussion topic.  Make direct eye contact and say:

"Why are you so interested in my hair?  Its just hair, okay??"  I understand if you work with WP and you don't wanna be labeled as defensive but you gotta let people know when to back off. 

If its BP asking a bunch of stupid questions...well then; they should know better. Just say:

"I'm not interested in having ongoing discussions with you about MY hair, okay?"  I am the type of personality that doesn't take any BS off anybody so the fire in my eyes, the snarl in my nostrils and the narrowing of my lips would give the right signal for ignorant people.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 25, 2015)

mshoneyfly it's the fact that I'm a supervisor not that I work with WP. I have no problem saying what I feel but what I feel wouldn't be good response or reaction for a supervisor. I def need a one liner to keep it light. I thought about...

"I decided to change things up" and if they press for more say, "it's just hair."


----------



## january noir (Feb 25, 2015)

divachyk said:


> mshoneyfly it's the fact that I'm a supervisor not that I work with WP. I have no problem saying what I feel but what I feel wouldn't be good response or reaction for a supervisor. I def need a one liner to keep it light. I thought about...
> 
> "I decided to change things up" and if they press for more say, "it's just hair."



If you're the boss I'd tell them (in a good natured way and a head nod), "Don't worry about me and my hair, just get back to work!"  Smile at them and walk away.  I guarantee you, they'll stop asking.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 25, 2015)

january noir yes ma'am.


----------



## january noir (Feb 25, 2015)

divachyk said:


> january noir yes ma'am.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 26, 2015)

divachyk

You're wayy too nice, girl. Grown people asking a bunch of questions about your hair is just deliberately disrespectful. They know better.  I think they're just doing it bc you have allowed it. I wouldn't stand for it. They know not to say the wrong thing to ME on my job. 

I dont even try to hide the fact that its a wig. All I care about is that it looks good. I tweeze the part,  I add concealer, I slick my edges but I don't give a hoot if people know it's a wig. Heck I wear a different one about every three days!  Different colors, different textures, curly AND straight!

When I first started wearing them and people inquired (with compliments first), I would say, "girl, this is a wig!" Somedays people would say "now that one looks like a sew in" or "that one looks very believable; except for all the extra length" (I like 'em extra long  )

Lots of people wear them at my job but they wear the same one for months in hopes that people will forget its a wig. I think thats when people will have the most to say about it, though. 

I hope you wear the bob soon and I hope it gives you an extra spring in your step, too 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 26, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> divachyk
> 
> You're wayy too nice, girl. Grown people asking a bunch of questions about your hair is just deliberately disrespectful. They know better.  I think they're just doing it bc you have allowed it. I wouldn't stand for it. They know not to say the wrong thing to ME on my job.
> 
> ...



I embraced this sentiment, exactly.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not like that on my job mshoneyfly. None of us are really. We've talked a range of subjects (excluding the no-no subjects: race, sexual orientation, etc) in the past, including hair. So yes, I've allowed hair discussions in the past. Now that it's fake hair, I'm not so interested.

ETA: ITA...changing them up frequently, generates less reaction. I rotate 3 frequently, even in the same week and no one says anything. Coming in with a short one would generate buzz momentarily but it likely will die off quickly thereafter. 

I'm thinking of debuting in spring since it's short and would work best for hotter temps.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 26, 2015)

Still wigging it


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 26, 2015)

Ladies, I have arrived! Thanks for the invite divachyk .  I don't own any wigs yet, but after I scroll through this thread I should have some ideas.


----------



## HarySituation (Feb 27, 2015)

I have 13 wigs for sale in the Exchange forum. ALL 13 for $85 which includes shipping.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm due to wash this weekend. Will try a head full of 2 strand twists vs. braids. Braids are so time consuming to put in and take out. I'm looking for ways to save time on wash day. Hoping the 2 strand twists work out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 28, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I'm due to wash this weekend. Will try a head full of 2 strand twists vs. braids. Braids are so time consuming to put in and take out. I'm looking for ways to save time on wash day. Hoping the 2 strand twists work out.


  I'm going that today.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 28, 2015)

I just created a braid out effect on a previously straight synthetic wig that was on the way out. It looks so pretty, why didn't I think of this ages ago LOL. 

 I used to dip my kanekalon extensions in boiling water back in the day but wasn't so sure as it tends to leave it with a shiny hard look sometimes. My wig looks very natural. Happy.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 28, 2015)

To wear wigs or for a style shortdub78


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 1, 2015)

divachyk said:


> To wear wigs or for a style shortdub78


  I ended up running out of time to wash my hair, so I just put my hair in two big twists and pinned those down. I was going to do that for my wig.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 2, 2015)

I needed a break. Unraveled my braids. Attempting to go a week without wigs.


----------



## ForestRose (Mar 2, 2015)

Are wigs a good idea for thinning edges? I need to cover my hair up but I'm scared weaves, box braids and twists will be too tight. Wigs seems to be a good option because I then have access to my hair and I can still keep a track of whats going on in there.
Can wigs effect edges?


----------



## january noir (Mar 2, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Are wigs a good idea for thinning edges? I need to cover my hair up but I'm scared weaves, box braids and twists will be too tight. Wigs seems to be a good option because I then have access to my hair and I can still keep a track of whats going on in there.
> Can wigs effect edges?



xxlalaxx
Yes they can.  Keep your edges moisturized.  I moisturize all around my edges and apply an edge product before I put on my wig caps.  Find wig caps that are gentle to your hair especially around your edges.  Ensure that your wig is fitting securely so that there is no slippage that can cause rubbing. Pay attention to your edges especially if you use glue or tape with your lace fronts.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 2, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Are wigs a good idea for thinning edges? I need to cover my hair up but I'm scared weaves, box braids and twists will be too tight. Wigs seems to be a good option because I then have access to my hair and I can still keep a track of whats going on in there.
> Can wigs effect edges?



xxlalaxx In addition to what january noir stated, I  try to ensure the wig cap is touching my edges, not the wig or the lace.


----------



## ForestRose (Mar 4, 2015)

@January noir @ divachyk 

Thank you.


----------



## january noir (Mar 4, 2015)

You're welcome!


----------



## january noir (Mar 7, 2015)

divachyk
Remember you asked me about the ponytail?
I found the plastic bag it came in and it's this one:

http://www.hairtobeauty.com/Zury-Coco-Drawstring-Ponytail-MISS-MALI-p/zury_dp_mali.htm


----------



## divachyk (Mar 7, 2015)

january noir said:


> divachyk Remember you asked me about the ponytail? I found the plastic bag it came in and it's this one:  http://www.hairtobeauty.com/Zury-Coco-Drawstring-Ponytail-MISS-MALI-p/zury_dp_mali.htm



Oh thank you january noir


----------



## divachyk (Mar 7, 2015)

Bumped in to a neighbor / friend / church member at the grocery store and she was like, who did your hair. She thought my bob wig was a sew-in. That made me feel good.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 9, 2015)

Got my first wig a few weeks ago and now I'm addicted. 

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): 3 months then for a few weeks at a time between sew-ins during the summer/early fall then back to wigs full time around late September. 

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.): low manipulation and hair retention

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning: natural

4.Current hair length: MBL (technically WL but I'm not claiming that until more of my hair gets there)

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.) cornrows or plaits 

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share): I'll post pics later. 

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear: I have more of a list, not pics but I'll try to add some later


----------



## divachyk (Mar 9, 2015)

New week. New wig. Let's go!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 9, 2015)

After a few flexi rods and a dip in boiling water. I really love this wig! (I hope the pic isn't huge. I'm on my phone). It's the beautician friends wig, I think the style is campbell (just in case anyone was wondering)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 9, 2015)

KinksAndInk said:


> After a few flexi rods and a dip in boiling water. I really love this wig! (I hope the pic isn't huge. I'm on my phone). It's the beautician friends wig, I think the style is campbell (just in case anyone was wondering)



Gorgeous style!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 10, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Gorgeous style!



Thank you!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 10, 2015)

Still wearing my wigs. These are my different styles some with the same wig. I have 7 wigs I alternate through.


----------



## january noir (Mar 10, 2015)

^^^ You always look FAB in your wigs HairPleezeGrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 10, 2015)

january noir said:


> ^^^ You always look FAB in your wigs HairPleezeGrow



Thank tou January... I try to look decent everyday but some days I don't put on my wig or makeup lol.


----------



## january noir (Mar 10, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thank tou January... I try to look decent everyday but some days I don't put on my wig or makeup lol.



I know what you mean.  I'm in that state right now! HairPleezeGrow

I am not working right now and I stay up all day and night.  For some reason. it's at night when I get the hankering to put on makeup and try on my wigs.  

Too bad there aren't any "old" people night clubs to go to where I live.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 10, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Still wearing my wigs. These are my different styles some with the same wig. I have 7 wigs I alternate through.



HairPleezeGrow I really love the one of the side swoop with blonde.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 10, 2015)

january noir said:


> I know what you mean.  I'm in that state right now! HairPleezeGrow
> 
> I am not working right now and I stay up all day and night.  For some reason. it's at night when I get the hankering to put on makeup and try on my wigs.
> 
> Too bad there aren't any "old" people night clubs to go to where I live.



Girl I know. We did find a spot with older people crowd. Its like a club bar kind of. My mom would've loved it bc its her type of crowd and music.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 10, 2015)

divachyk said:


> HairPleezeGrow I really love the one of the side swoop with blonde.



Thank you diva!


----------



## january noir (Mar 10, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Girl I know. We did find a spot with older people crowd. Its like a club bar kind of. My mom would've loved it bc its her type of crowd and music.



Is it in NJ? 
I need one close to my house!    I'm in my late 50's and there really aren't any nice places to hang out that's geared to a mature crowd.   There was this really nice martini bar I used to go to, but parking is damn near impossible and they don't have valet parking.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 10, 2015)

january noir said:


> Is it in NJ?
> I need one close to my house!    I'm in my late 50's and there really aren't any nice places to hang out that's geared to a mature crowd.   There was this really nice martini bar I used to go to, but parking is damn near impossible and they don't have valet parking.



Lol no sorry it's in San Antonio, Texas


----------



## january noir (Mar 10, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol no sorry it's in San Antonio, Texas



  Oh well!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 13, 2015)

Going wig shopping tomorrow before work or I may order 2 wigs online tonight. I'm officially addicted. My life has been so much easier and I feel more polished and put together. Not that I didn't look polished and put together with my natural hair, I just didn't feel it. I was in a "bun rut" and we all know that when you feel your hair looks bad, nothing else looks right to you. I'll post pics later of what I'm thinking about getting.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Mar 13, 2015)

How often do you wash your synthetic wigs?  Almost starting to feel like Im doin laundry or somethin'!!  I live in the city so theres pollution. I dont like that outside smell. I might wear a new one like three times and then I gotta wash it. Is that extreme?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 13, 2015)

I ordered me some new hair last month to make me another wig since I messed up the one I had when I over processed it...this is the one




You can see howit lost its curl from the original curl pattern...this one





So I ordered the exact same hair and it's more coarse than the last hair and not as tight of a curl also the color is more of a 1b than the #2 i had before...this new wig I made




I like it but gotta get used to it I guess.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 13, 2015)

So many wigs to choose from. I can't decide. I want to try making my own but I don't have the time or patience. I have it narrowed down to like 7


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 13, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I ordered me some new hair last month to make me another wig since I messed up the one I had when I over processed it...this is the one  You can see howit lost its curl from the original curl pattern...this one  So I ordered the exact same hair and it's more coarse than the last hair and not as tight of a curl also the color is more of a 1b than the #2 i had before...this new wig I made  I like it but gotta get used to it I guess.



I really like this hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 13, 2015)

KinksAndInk said:


> I really like this hair.



Thanks  I cowashed it with shea moisture cleansing cowash and dcd with shea moisture dcs as well. Then added some shea moisture milk and let it air dry so it looks a ton better than these pics. I'll show you tomorrow what it looks like now.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2015)

I found another wig I absolutely . It's by Vanessa, called La Efrah. It's short and cute and perfect to use on my heavy outdoor work out days. 

And here it is:







VAVAVOOM!


----------



## january noir (Mar 15, 2015)

Aggie said:


> I found another wig I absolutely . It's by Vanessa, called La Efrah. It's short and cute and perfect to use on my heavy outdoor work out days.
> 
> And here it is:
> 
> ...



I wore my hair (wig) like this the other day!


----------



## meka72 (Mar 15, 2015)

Aggie said:


> I found another wig I absolutely . It's by Vanessa, called La Efrah. It's short and cute and perfect to use on my heavy outdoor work out days.  And here it is:  VAVAVOOM!



I'm going to pick this wig up and get my hair stylist to cut it. Thanks for posting!


----------



## alex114 (Mar 17, 2015)

So right now,
I'm still in Paris studying, so I've definitely been taking advantage of all of the wigs I brought with me (8!). This one is one of my 2 virgin human wigs, and it's been an amazing investment. I've had it since December, and besides spritzing it with water, washing it and combing it gently, I've had to do nothing to it.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 17, 2015)

I am officially bored of my two wigs. I've been wearing my hair out this week (and last week). I either need to fix up and get to making that crochet wig with supplies I bought weeks ago, or get to wig shopping.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 17, 2015)

meka72 said:


> I'm going to pick this wig up and get my hair stylist to cut it. Thanks for posting!



Be careful when cutting curly synthetic hair. They don't respond well. You may have to snip it here and there but if you cut it, it very well may change the whole natural look of this wig. I snipped little pieces from the lower back side of it for a more tapered look and it was perfect. 

I wear a tiny bit of my hair out in front to blend in with the wig. No one even knows it's not my own hair unless I tell them so. Just bought another one as a backup.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 23, 2015)

I fell in love today. She was thick and silky and I needed her in my life. Then I picked her up, ready to take her home....and she had this dumb @$$ plastic scalp attached. My heart broke instantly. Why oh why?


----------



## ClassyJSP (Mar 23, 2015)

Aw hun you can work with that just get some powder and put it over the part to make it look more realistic. 



KinksAndInk said:


> I fell in love today. She was thick and silky and I needed her in my life. Then I picked her up, ready to take her home....and she had this dumb @$$ plastic scalp attached. My heart broke instantly. Why oh why?


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 23, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> Aw hun you can work with that just get some powder and put it over the part to make it look more realistic.



Didn't know that. Thanks so much


----------



## ClassyJSP (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm new to the forum and I would love to join the challenge. 

*1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):* The entire year.

*2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):* Keep my hands out of my hair, protective styling and to retain growth.

3.*Whether you are:* Relaxed

4.*Current hair length:* Slightly past APL

5.*Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)* One big braid going around my perimeter. 
*
6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share)*: I will come back and post.

*7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:


*Currently wearing Lena everyday.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 24, 2015)

KinksAndInk said:


> I fell in love today. She was thick and silky and I needed her in my life. Then I picked her up, ready to take her home....and she had this dumb @$$ plastic scalp attached. My heart broke instantly. Why oh why?



This one looks so nice


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 24, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> I'm new to the forum and I would love to join the challenge.
> 
> 1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): The entire year.
> 
> ...



Welcome and very nice wig!


----------



## january noir (Mar 24, 2015)

I've been bad...  I splurged and ordered some glueless lace fronts from Eva Wigs -- four to be exact. The first one I ordered in February is ready to ship.  They sent me pics and here is the unit.  It's their Kinky Curly, light-medium density in Jet Black:


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 25, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This one looks so nice



It is lol. I'm really thinking about going back to get it. Hopefully the powder trick works. If not...I'll just make it my winter beanie/head wrap wig


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 25, 2015)

january noir said:


> I've been bad...  I splurged and ordered some glueless lace fronts from Eva Wigs -- four to be exact. The first one I ordered in February is ready to ship.  They sent me pics and here is the unit.  It's their Kinky Curly, light-medium density in Jet Black:



Beautiful wig


----------



## divachyk (Mar 25, 2015)

I've traded wigs for buns since it's warming up. Let's see how long this last.


----------



## january noir (Mar 25, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I've traded wigs for buns since it's warming up. Let's see how long this last.



I hear you.  I have all these wigs now  and I know they aren't going to be used once Summer rolls around unless we have a cool season.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 25, 2015)

If anyone is looking for a cute bob wig try new born free mlc156. I've been wearing it for maybe 4 months now and I get compliments everywhere I go. The parting is good (but still needs to be cut) and it really lasts. I highly recommend it


----------



## ClassyJSP (Mar 25, 2015)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> If anyone is looking for a cute bob wig try new born free mlc156. I've been wearing it for maybe 4 months now and I get compliments everywhere I go. The parting is good (but still needs to be cut) and it really lasts. I highly recommend it


 
what site did you order yours from? Every site i've been too it's been sold out.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 25, 2015)

january noir said:


> I hear you.  I have all these wigs now  and I know they aren't going to be used once Summer rolls around unless we have a cool season.



january noir, I gave 3 to my sister today; she and mom visiting with me on spring break. I have plenty more though. Those were ones that didn't fit all that great anyway. Do you have hot summers?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 25, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> what site did you order yours from? Every site i've been too it's been sold out.



I just ordered two more from samsbeauty.com today so it's definitely in stock on their website. The only thing I don't like about samsbeauty is that they don't offer free shipping if your order is over a certain amount. I usually just stock up and order two or three so that I'm not paying 5.00 for shipping every time I need a new one. 

Divatress.com has it too but only in color 4. 

It's such a cute style and my students tell me all the time how my bob is always "on fleek" hehe.


----------



## Dominant (Mar 25, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol no sorry it's in San Antonio, Texas


 

Where in San Antonio?  My sister lives there, and I want something to do when I visit?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 25, 2015)

Dominant said:


> Where in San Antonio?  My sister lives there, and I want something to do when I visit?



Great! I stay by Lackland (more towards northwest or some say west side of town). Hubby and I are looking into moving hopefully get a house built b4 end of the year is up. Girl I can't wait BC Lord knows we need the space lol. Are y'all from here?


----------



## january noir (Mar 25, 2015)

divachyk said:


> january noir, I gave 3 to my sister today; she and mom visiting with me on spring break. I have plenty more though. Those were ones that didn't fit all that great anyway. Do you have hot summers?



divachyk
Our summers range from normal to rainy.  When I was working, I was indoors most of the time so being bothered by the heat wasn't a problem.  I'll try wearing my wigs, but at the first sign of major sweating and being uncomfortable, I'll just wear my own hair until we have cooler days.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 25, 2015)

Aggie said:


> Be careful when cutting curly synthetic hair. They don't respond well. You may have to snip it here and there but if you cut it, it very well may change the whole natural look of this wig. I snipped little pieces from the lower back side of it for a more tapered look and it was perfect.  I wear a tiny bit of my hair out in front to blend in with the wig. No one even knows it's not my own hair unless I tell them so. Just bought another one as a backup.



Thanks for the tip. I'll ask my stylist to be careful when cutting it.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 26, 2015)

I finally straightened my wig today. I was growing tired of the curls. So I'll wear it straight for a week then wash, detangle put into 4 or 5 twists, air dry then store it away since I don't have room to store it on the wig head. I plan on breaking out the new wig next week. Not sure if I'll "wand curl" that one. Maybe after a week or two. Flat ironing it wet got me a very sleek look, almost as good as it looked straight out the pack.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 28, 2015)

Can anyone suggest a good holding spray for synthetic hair? 

I want to bump my bob wig in the front but the curl NEVER holds. It's cute for about an hour and then the curl falls. I'm thinking it's because I don't put anything on it before I curl it.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Mar 28, 2015)

I saw a video on youtube about using spritz to hold the curls on your synthetic wigs. I'll try to find the link.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 29, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> I saw a video on youtube about using spritz to hold the curls on your synthetic wigs. I'll try to find the link.



Aaww thank you. I still have my go to bronner  brothers spritz from back in the day. The name of it is escaping me but it's in the pink and white bottle. That was my go to spritz during my relaxed high school days when I would add waterfalls to my hair haha. That spritz definitely kept everything in place lol. 

I may have to try it and just use it very lightly because I don't want the hard to get too hard.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 29, 2015)

II bought a half wig yesterday. I will spend money money and get a human one..


----------



## divachyk (Mar 30, 2015)

back in wigs....my time away {from wigs} didn't go like I'd hoped.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 31, 2015)

I fell off of the wig wagon over a month ago. Too hot and I don't like worrying about the spring winds exposing my biz lol. Will rejoin you ladies in the fall, good luck!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 31, 2015)

Where can I find some u part wigs? I don't want to make on. I need it for June!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 31, 2015)

I think I will make my own. I just don't see myself paying $100 plus for a wig. But it is an investment! But I did see some toupees at the Bss for women I'm interested in. But it didn't look worth $90.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 31, 2015)

I'mma drop cash on a good wig, finally shortdub78. I started my search today. Haven't finalized a decision yet. Likely will take a few days or maybe even weeks, knowing me.


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 31, 2015)

divachyk email RPG show and ask for a free one


----------



## divachyk (Mar 31, 2015)

SuchaLady, shooooo don't give me any idears  but my blog is probably not on and popping enough for them to check for me but hey, worth a try. Thx for giving me the idea.


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 31, 2015)

I would still do it divachyk Ive seen people with a smaller following get one. Mention that you are a popular member of a huge forum. Get you a free wig girl oke:


----------



## divachyk (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm on it boss, keep you posted  SuchaLady


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 31, 2015)

divachyk

I want a silk top wig from April Lace Wig

Video:
http://youtu.be/8G-j4CkuFas

Info:
http://www.aprillacewigs.com/gluele...ilk-top-bleached-knots-all-around-bw0080.html


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 31, 2015)

I've been looking at them as well ^^^


----------



## divachyk (Apr 1, 2015)

Beamodel, I really like that one. I believe NGraceO has that one and I loved it on her too. It's definitely in the running.


----------



## january noir (Apr 1, 2015)

One of my new units!
*Eva Wigs*
*sk021* Kinky Straight Long Straight Human Hair Wig
Natural Black (didn't love the color at first, but now I do! it's has brown gold highlights in the sun)
Low-Medium Density (85%-100%)
Glueless cap with ear tabs (this cap is larger than the average, I ordered, but was able to tighten the back and now it fits)


----------



## divachyk (Apr 1, 2015)

SCORE january noir. How did you decide on Eva Wigs? Do they have great quality & service?


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Apr 1, 2015)

january noir that looks great on you!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 1, 2015)

january noir said:


> One of my new units!
> Eva Wigs
> sk021 Kinky Straight Long Straight Human Hair Wig
> Natural Black (didn't love the color at first, but now I do! it's has brown gold highlights in the sun)
> ...



This unit looks great!


----------



## JollyGal (Apr 1, 2015)

january noir
You look fabulous!


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 1, 2015)

january noir said:


> One of my new units!
> *Eva Wigs*
> *sk021* Kinky Straight Long Straight Human Hair Wig
> Natural Black (didn't love the color at first, but now I do! it's has brown gold highlights in the sun)
> ...



This is a winner  What did you do for the parting area? Did it need concealer? From what I can see it looks great.


----------



## january noir (Apr 1, 2015)

divachyk said:


> SCORE january noir. How did you decide on Eva Wigs? Do they have great quality & service?



I did some web searches and found a few references to this company and then their YouTube videos.  I liked what I saw and I took a chance.  I can't compare to the units popular on YouTube and other blogs.  Compared to my Divatress, Wigs.com, and other sites, these wigs are nicer.  

*PROS*
Excellent customer service - very responsive via email notification and web chat.
They send you pictures of  your custom unit for your approval before ship.
The quality for the two units I own are excellent
Pricing is $$$; comparable to what I heard a good unit will cost. 
Good selection of options available for customization (density, lace front colors, silk tops, bleached knots, cap types, etc.)   
Lightweight and washes beautifully

*CONS*
Takes 35+ days for custom units
Units are $300 and up



FollicleFanatic said:


> january noir that looks great on you!


Thanks! 



HairPleezeGrow said:


> This unit looks great!


Thanks! 



JollyGal said:


> january noir
> You look fabulous!


Thanks!  


SuchaLady said:


> This is a winner  What did you do for the parting area? Did it need concealer? From what I can see it looks great.



I chose the medium brown lace because I thought the dark brown lace would be too dark.
I could darken a lighter lace with foundation, but couldn't lighten a darker lace. 
Anywho, yes, I used concealer.  I've been researching all the tips to make wigs look more natural.    Plus, I have jet black hair and this wig is lighter, but I had no problem blending my own hair at the temples and front hairline so even when the wind blows, it's undetectable.


----------



## january noir (Apr 1, 2015)

I have two more units from Eva Wigs coming; the *Kerry Washington* loose wave and the *Jessica White inspired Bob*.  I can't wait to get them.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 1, 2015)

Januarynoir I love this wig on you. Gorgeous. You make me want to venture into browsing some straight haired wigs now.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 2, 2015)

January_noir

Those wigs are bomb. I took the plunge again and just purchased another wig from RPGShow and it should be arriving today. I purchased one similar to the Kerry Washington wig. I think having bangs will make me more comfortable with wearing them. I can't wait to receive it.


----------



## january noir (Apr 2, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Januarynoir I love this wig on you. Gorgeous. You make me want to venture into browsing some straight haired wigs now.



Thanks! AbsyBlvd
When I first took it out the box, even though I approved the unit from the pics they sent me, I wasn't sure I'd like the color, but once I tried it on, I really love it.

I have the kinky curly unit that I have to post pics in, but it has to be styled and cut because it's a lot of hair even though I ordered the low-to-medium density.


----------



## january noir (Apr 2, 2015)

Rozlewis said:


> January_noir
> 
> Those wigs are bomb. I took the plunge again and just purchased another wig from RPGShow and it should be arriving today. I purchased one similar to the Kerry Washington wig. I think having bangs will make me more comfortable with wearing them. I can't wait to receive it.



Thanks Rozlewis.
How do you like the RPGShow units?  I looked on their site and saw a wig I like.


----------



## january noir (Apr 2, 2015)

divachyk
Did you see my post?  I forgot to mention you in my response.
Did you decide on a vendor?


----------



## divachyk (Apr 2, 2015)

I received it january noir - TY. I haven't had ample time to browse due to exhausting days and evenings at work. I will go with a vendor that has a generous return policy, that's for sure....just in case I don't like it. What's the return policy of the vendor you used?

Do RPG allow returns Rozlewis?


----------



## january noir (Apr 2, 2015)

divachyk

*EvaWig Return Policy* (check out RPGShow's policy too, but I'm sure they are similar)

*Return & Exchange Policy*
EvaWigs’s aim is providing our customers premium quality full lace human hair wigs with reasonable price and knight service. And we totally understand that choosing a right wig online is a bit difficult, so we accept the return & exchange for some special occasions. Below is our Return & Exchange policy.
We are more than happy to accommodate exchanges & returns of the wigs that have NOT been washed, tampered, altered and the lace have NOT been cutted. Since Human hair wigs are a hygienic product. We take matters of hygiene and public safety seriously and DO NOT ALLOW used items to be returned for the safety of all of our clients.
We offer ONE TIME free return and exchange for our customers who keep their items in original conditions and meanwhile follow our return & exchange process.
15% of your total payment will be charged as a restocking fee for the second time exchange.
NO return & exchange for cap size customized wigs.
NO return & exchange for clearance products.

*Order Cancellation and Change*
For any order cancellation and change, we can freely help cancelling your order and changing your order details ONLY if you could contact us within 36 hours after you placing your order.
For instock items, we can help cancelling or changing your order any time without any charges before shipping out.
For custom items, 30% of your total payment will be charged as a restocking fee if you want to cancel your order when your order has already been under processing. (Check the custom order processing time here: http://www.evawigs.com/content/1-delivery)
And an extra charge will be necessary if you want to do some possible changes when your order is already under processing. So we will be very appreciated if you could contact service[USER=323119]eva[/USER]wigs.com for the details and the possibility at your earliest convenience if you want to do some changes.
NO cancellation and change for shipping out items.

*Return & Exchange Process*
Step 1
Please contact our customer service within 48 hours after you received your package via email at service[USER=323119]eva[/USER]wigs.com to explain the reason for the return/exchange.
Step 2
Our customer service will process your return/exchange request within 3-5 working days. After the return/exchange request has been authorized, our customer service will send you a Return Authorization Number.
Step 3
Please ship (You are also responsible for the return shipping charge which is about $6-$12 for U.S. Customers) the returned wig back to the address we gave you, including the return & exchange form with the Return Authorization (RA) Number.
We DO NOT accept the return package without our Return Authorization Number.
Please do email us the tracking number to service[USER=323119]eva[/USER]wigs.com after shipping out your returned package.
And please shipping out your returned package within the next 3 days after getting our autorization.
Step 4
After receiving the returned package, we’ll arrange the refund within 7 working days if you just request return.
Please note that, we will refund your money to your Paypal account, and if your payment is longer than 2 months, a small amount of your refund might be charged by Paypal as a handling fee which is out of our control. 
We’ll arrange the exchange within 7 working days for return & exchange. And please check here to estimate the processing time of your second item.
*For Brazil customers, an extra $100 shipping and handling fee will be charged when placing your order. And this extra charge is NOT refundable for any return and exchange orders. And, normally, we will send you your wig pictures before shipping to avoid the loss.

*Repair Services*
We are now offering ONE TIME wig repairing services worths $50 - $120 for our customers within after-sale 3 months for FREE.
The total repairing time will be 30 - 45 days.
Please DO contact service[USER=323119]eva[/USER]wigs.com first before you sending the wig to us.
Please offering us some pictures of the part you want to repair, if it can be repaired, we will offer you an address where you can send your wig to.
Our customers are responsible for the return shipping charge which is about $6-$12 for U.S. customers.
For customers who has enjoyed the services once before please check the Repair Services to choose the repair services you want.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Apr 2, 2015)

january noir said:


> I did some web searches and found a few references to this company and then their YouTube videos.  I liked what I saw and I took a chance.  I can't compare to the units popular on YouTube and other blogs.  Compared to my Divatress, Wigs.com, and other sites, these wigs are nicer.
> 
> *PROS*
> Excellent customer service - very responsive via email notification and web chat.
> ...



January_noir what is the hair type? 

They list:
Indian Remy
Virgin Indian 
Brazilian Virgin
Chinese Virgin

The last three options cost more, not sure the difference. Whatever you have looks really natural. I also like that it doesn't look bulky.


----------



## january noir (Apr 2, 2015)

BackToMyRoots said:


> January_noir what is the hair type?
> 
> They list:
> Indian Remy
> ...



BackToMyRoots
Here are the details for my unit - I got Indian Remy, but virgin hair is better if you want to splurge.

Hair Color: Natural Black($0.00)
Highlight Color: I do not want highlight color
Mixed Color: I do not want mixed color
Hair Type: *100% Indian Remy Hair*
Hair Length: 16 Inch
Hair Texture: Kinky Straight
Hair Density: 85% Light to Medium
Baby Hair Options: All around perimeter($0.00)
Bleached Knots Option: Yes, bleached along the perimeter
Lace Material: Swiss lace
Lace Color: Medium Brown
Cap Construction: cap-3B. Glueless Full Lace Cap with Ear Tabs
Silk Top: Yes, 4”*4” Silk Top($60.00)
Hairline: Natural Hairline
Cap Size: Average($0.00)
Delivery Confirmation Adult Signature Required: No($0.00)
Rush Order: Regular Order: 28 Working Days($0.00)
Circumference(inch): 22.25
Front to Nape(inch): 14.5
Ear to Ear across forehead(inch): 12.5
Ear to Ear over top(inch): 12.75
Temple to Temple round back(inch): 15
Nape of Neck(inch): 5.5


----------



## january noir (Apr 2, 2015)

BackToMyRoots

I researched and stock wigs have much more density; usually 130 or greater.
When you can choose your density, s*tylists recommend low to medium density because hair looks the most natural and less "wiggy."*  When you buy stock wigs, you really have to thin them out and even then, they still have a lot of hair.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Apr 2, 2015)

january noir said:


> BackToMyRoots
> Here are the details for my unit - I got Indian Remy, but virgin hair is better if you want to splurge.
> 
> Hair Color: Natural Black($0.00)
> ...




Thank to so much! This is very helpful. I've been researching wigs for a while, but never liked anything enough to pull the trigger. I think this unit might be the one.


----------



## january noir (Apr 2, 2015)

BackToMyRoots said:


> Thank to so much! This is very helpful. I've been researching wigs for a while, but never liked anything enough to pull the trigger. I think this unit might be the one.



You're welcome!
The only thing I would change now is to order the glueless _*without*_ ear tabs.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Apr 2, 2015)

january noir said:


> You're welcome!
> The only thing I would change now is to order the glueless _*without*_ ear tabs.



Ok, good to know. Thanks again.


----------



## january noir (Apr 2, 2015)

BackToMyRoots said:


> Ok, good to know. Thanks again.



You may prefer ear tabs, but I have thin temple edges and I don't think the tabs are my friends.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 2, 2015)

january noir said:


> Thanks Rozlewis.
> How do you like the RPGShow units?  I looked on their site and saw a wig I like.



January_noir

I like the RPGShow units. They are so realistic. I have one already and I am waiting for my new one which is scheduled to be delivered today. They have nice wigs and i have watched a lot of videos featuring their wigs.


----------



## january noir (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey Ladies,
My pics have been posted on EvaWigs Buyer Show!  Wish me luck... They have a drawing each month and the winner gets a free wig.  I'm not sure if I'm on their Instagram yet, but I will be.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 3, 2015)

Why most human hair wigs seem to be a middle parts vs. side part? I'm a side part person.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Apr 8, 2015)

I bought Newborn Free mlc 156 after someone in here recommended it. I freaking love it!!! Today is my first day wearing it & I've been getting compliments all morning.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 9, 2015)

I haven't worn wigs in maybe 7 or 8 years, but I've decided to wear them again so that I can do protective styling for a while.  I just got a new wig in the mail today (New Born Free Slim Lace Part Wig SLW04) and plan to wear it tomorrow if I don't chicken it out.  LOL!  I also purchased a short wig online today, it's starting to get hot here in SC, so I want to make sure I have a go-to short style as well.  I may purchase one or two more wigs, I would love to have a long (not too long though) straight one with a bang or middle part and a more natural hair type style wig.

I'm not a fan of the stocking caps or stocking material type wig caps.  Are there satin or silk caps I can wear under my wig?  I have natural hair.  If you're natural and wear wigs do you just put your wig cap on or are you cornrowing or flat twisting beforehand?


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 10, 2015)

I have my wig on today.  I thought this one was supposed to be more like a bob.  Maybe I have it on wrong.


----------



## january noir (Apr 10, 2015)

divinefavor said:


> I haven't worn wigs in maybe 7 or 8 years, but I've decided to wear them again so that I can do protective styling for a while.  I just got a new wig in the mail today (New Born Free Slim Lace Part Wig SLW04) and plan to wear it tomorrow if I don't chicken it out.  LOL!  I also purchased a short wig online today, it's starting to get hot here in SC, so I want to make sure I have a go-to short style as well.  I may purchase one or two more wigs, I would love to have a long (not too long though) straight one with a bang or middle part and a more natural hair type style wig.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the stocking caps or stocking material type wig caps.  Are there satin or silk caps I can wear under my wig?  I have natural hair.  If you're natural and wear wigs do you just put your wig cap on or are you cornrowing or flat twisting beforehand?


I braid or have my hair corn rowed when I wear my wigs.  I prefer to use a mesh wig cap so I can use bobby pins to secure my units.


----------



## january noir (Apr 10, 2015)

divinefavor said:


> I have my wig on today.  I thought this one was supposed to be more like a bob.  Maybe I have it on wrong.
> View attachment 325111


This looks great!


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks @january noir!  My hair is flat twisted cornrow style underneath.  I'm not very good at flat twisting or cornrowing, but I think what I've done is ok.  I will pic up one or two mesh caps today or tomorrow.


----------



## january noir (Apr 12, 2015)

Happy Sunday Ladies!

I'm wearing the Eva Wigs Kinky Curly 16" glueless lace front today.  I posted the pic a few posts ago in this thread.   The color is Jet Black.   I had to wash, condition and apply a good leave-in before wearing (per Eva instructions for their Kinky Curly wigs).   It's custom with low-medium density, but it looked like it's 120% density!   * I love it!*


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 13, 2015)

Gorg!


----------



## january noir (Apr 13, 2015)

divinefavor said:


> Gorg!


Thanks @divinefavor 
The hair is really soft too!


----------



## BklynHeart (Apr 13, 2015)

I saw a beautiful lacefront wig in the beauty supply store Saturday. It was human hair and the texture was 4B. Of course they wanted $499 for it. I was trying to find the company's name on the tag to see if I could order it online.


----------



## january noir (Apr 13, 2015)

BklynHeart said:


> I saw a beautiful lacefront wig in the beauty supply store Saturday. It was human hair and the texture was 4B. Of course they wanted $499 for it. I was trying to find the company's name on the tag to see if I could order it online.



Is it kinky or straight?  Sounds like it's nice!


----------



## BklynHeart (Apr 13, 2015)

january noir said:


> Is it kinky or straight?  Sounds like it's nice!


 
it was kinky, but looked like i did a light blowout.  Yes, it was beautiful! And it wasn't too thick or dense. I need to go back and try to find out who makes it.


----------



## january noir (Apr 13, 2015)

BklynHeart said:


> it was kinky, but looked like i did a light blowout.  Yes, it was beautiful! And it wasn't too thick or dense. I need to go back and try to find out who makes it.


@BklynHeart 
Please share when you find out.    I'd love to see a picture.    Have you been able to locate another wig online with the same texture?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 13, 2015)

BklynHeart said:


> I saw a beautiful lacefront wig in the beauty supply store Saturday. It was human hair and the texture was 4B. Of course they wanted $499 for it. I was trying to find the company's name on the tag to see if I could order it online.



That is a lot of money but I consider you lucky that you even get nice curly wigs in the beauty supply store where you live. Over here (London) all they have for a curly option is the cray cray looking synthetic wigs with way too much net and not enough hair. You don't even find curly human type 3, let alone type 4. 

I am forced into buying over the internet- which sucky for a real life view, but great for price!


----------



## BklynHeart (Apr 14, 2015)

@january noir, I've been looking on other sites like Sam's Beauty to see if I can find it on there. I haven't yet, but I'll be in Bklyn this weekend so I'm going to see if I can find it out there. It'll probably be a bit cheaper too, out in Staten Island their prices are a bit steep. I'll definitely let you know if I spot it!

@AbsyBlvd, I know what you mean. I like to see a wig in person as well before I buy it. I also Google to see if anyone has done a review on a particular wig so I can see if I like it.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 14, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> That is a lot of money but I consider you lucky that you even get nice curly wigs in the beauty supply store where you live. Over here (London) all they have for a curly option is the cray cray looking synthetic wigs with way too much net and not enough hair. You don't even find curly human type 3, let alone type 4.
> 
> I am forced into buying over the internet- which sucky for a real life view, but great for price!



@AbsyBlvd that's my life on almost everything the forum talks about. Either my area doesn't have it and I must order or I find it and it cost way more.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 16, 2015)

Don't know if I posted these before but my wash n go before Easter. Then I wrote the blonde wig on Easter. Haven't worn it since lol not used to the color. Then just random pics of my other wig and today with the gray lippie.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 16, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 16, 2015)

divinefavor said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you ma'am!


----------



## january noir (Apr 16, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow 
I love it!   You look great with both lengths.  The gray lippy look is very sexy!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 16, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow Oh girl that blonde wig and the curly one with the part gave me LIFE! yaassssss!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 16, 2015)

january noir said:


> @HairPleezeGrow
> I love it!   You look great with both lengths.  The gray lippy look is very sexy!


Thank you


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 16, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> @HairPleezeGrow Oh girl that blonde wig and the curly one with the part gave me LIFE! yaassssss!


Thanks hun


----------



## JFemme (Apr 16, 2015)

I was about to call make braid appointment but popped in here and have been swayed slayed by y'all's beauty up in here


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 16, 2015)

This is my new wig that came arrived earlier this week.  I haven't worn it yet, I have to figure out how to style it right in the front.  It's the Freetress Equal Wig: Elsie the color is OM2730613


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 16, 2015)

divinefavor said:


> This is my new wig that came arrived earlier this week.  I haven't worn it yet, I have to figure out how to style it right in the front.  It's the Freetress Equal Wig: Elsie the color is OM2730613
> 
> View attachment 325422 View attachment 325420 View attachment 325421 View attachment 325422


Oooh that's caute!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 16, 2015)

@divinefavor I have that same wig but it doesn't look good on me.. however yours looks great on you. I'm eyeing the freetrees blossom wig with the swoop bang.


----------



## january noir (Apr 17, 2015)

I like it @divinefavor!  That color and cut is very flattering!


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 17, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oooh that's caute!


Thanks so much!


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 17, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> @divinefavor I have that same wig but it doesn't look good on me.. however yours looks great on you. I'm eyeing the freetrees blossom wig with the swoop bang.


Thank you so much!  I'm going to have to check out the blossom one. The Elise one is a little itchy though, so I need to figure out how to fix that.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 17, 2015)

january noir said:


> I like it @divinefavor!  That color and cut is very flattering!


Thank you so much!  You all have me blushing.  LOL!  At first I thought it makes me look old, but I'm still going to rock it.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 17, 2015)

divinefavor said:


> Thank you so much!  I'm going to have to check out the blossom one. The Elise one is a little itchy though, so I need to figure out how to fix that.



Yes the blossom one also comes in a bob


----------



## january noir (Apr 17, 2015)

Happy Friday Ladies!

I have so many wigs now and styling them wasn't easy - bending over and what-not began to bother my back.  I looked online and found this floor wig stand and it's great!  It has a pole that you can adjust so you can stand or sit while styling and applying product to the hair.   The wig head stays stable and I can move around from room to room.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 17, 2015)

That's a nice tool!!  I may need to get one of those.


----------



## MrsMe (Apr 17, 2015)

I want to join this challenge but first I need to find a wig that fits my big head and will help hide some of my fivehead.
You ladies have such beautiful wigs!


----------



## january noir (Apr 17, 2015)

MrsMe said:


> I want to join this challenge but first I need to find a wig that fits my big head and will help hide some of my fivehead.
> You ladies have such beautiful wigs!


Come on aboard!      I'm sure you'll be able to find wigs with large caps.  If you're willing to shell out the cash for a custom wig, you can have them made to fit your particular dimensions.    Some internet wig stores sell large cap-size wigs too.


----------



## january noir (Apr 17, 2015)

Today's wig - from Eva Wigs (the Kerry Washington-inspired look).   This is in Jet Black, 16."
This is right out the box and bangs cut (they keep it long and you cut it yourself). 
I'm taking it to my stylist tomorrow morning for a cut.   I want it  cut to 14" and more layers.


----------



## movingforward (Apr 17, 2015)

@january noir do you have a tripod?  The kind to use for your camera.  You can use that as a wig stand; I use to do it all the time.


----------



## january noir (Apr 17, 2015)

movingforward said:


> @january noir do you have a tripod?  The kind to use for your camera.  You can use that as a wig stand; I use to do it all the time.


No I don't @movingforward.     Actually, the only tripod I have is a little mini one that I use for my digital camera (to take pictures for eBay sales).


----------



## MrsMe (Apr 18, 2015)

january noir said:


> Come on aboard!      I'm sure you'll be able to find wigs with large caps.  If you're willing to shell out the cash for a custom wig, you can have them made to fit your particular dimensions.    Some internet wig stores sell large cap-size wigs too.


I'm on maternity leave so I'm trying not to spend too much so I'll start with a synthetic wig for now. When I get comfortable I'll invest in a couple of nice pieces.


----------



## january noir (Apr 18, 2015)

MrsMe said:


> I'm on maternity leave so I'm trying not to spend too much so I'll start with a synthetic wig for now. When I get comfortable I'll invest in a couple of nice pieces.


@MrsMe    Congratulations!  What did you have; boy or girl?


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 18, 2015)

movingforward said:


> @january noir do you have a tripod?  The kind to use for your camera.  You can use that as a wig stand; I use to do it all the time.


I have a tripod.  What a great idea, thanks!


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 18, 2015)

january noir said:


> Today's wig - from Eva Wigs (the Kerry Washington-inspired look).   This is in Jet Black, 16."
> This is right out the box and bangs cut (they keep it long and you cut it yourself).
> I'm taking it to my stylist tomorrow morning for a cut.   I want it  cut to 14" and more layers.



Beautiful!


----------



## january noir (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you @divinefavor!


----------



## MrsMe (Apr 18, 2015)

january noir said:


> @MrsMe    Congratulations!  What did you have; boy or girl?


I had a sweet baby girl. She was born 10 weeks early but she's doing great by the grace of God. 
It's time for Mama to get her groove back.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 18, 2015)

MrsMe said:


> I had a sweet baby girl. She was born 10 weeks early but she's doing great by the grace of God.
> It's time for Mama to get her groove back.


Congratulations on your new baby girl!  Praise God she's doing great!  God is so awesome!


----------



## cynd (Apr 18, 2015)

It's almost 70 degrees today and I couldn't want to get home to tear my wig off after being out and about.  I don't think I'll be able to hang during the summer if today is any indication.  How do you ladies manage in warmer weather?


----------



## divachyk (Apr 19, 2015)

I live in a hot state @cynd, born and raised, so I'm use to it I guess. I actually thought I wouldn't want to wear wigs while it's hot but so far, it's working out fine. I have a bigger goal in mind so I just deal with it, I guess.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 19, 2015)

Yall are looking good up in @january noir @divinefavor @HairPleezeGrow {hope I didn't miss anyone}

Congrats @MrsMe


----------



## cynd (Apr 19, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I live in a hot state @cynd, born and raised, so I'm use to it I guess. I actually thought I wouldn't want to wear wigs while it's hot but so far, it's working out fine. I have a bigger goal in mind so I just deal with it, I guess.



So was I @divachyk so you would think I'd be accustomed to the heat, but I'm a relatively new wig wearer and I sweat in my head like crazy even without a wig.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 19, 2015)

@cynd I usually only sweat in my head during workouts. I sweat in other random places though when in the heat while out and about.


----------



## cynd (Apr 19, 2015)

^


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 19, 2015)

Have you decided if you are gonna relax or transition @divachyk?


----------



## divachyk (Apr 19, 2015)

@SuchaLady, I likely won't decide until after I make one year and after I get my follow up Komaza Analysis. They recommend that I get a hair cut first (since I haven't had one in a while) to remove the ends that I'm currently wanting to remove. That way, they can tell me just how healthy or unhealthy the remaining hair is.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2015)

I just wore my New Born Free Cutie Collection CT32 to church today and got many compliments. It looks soooo much like my own hair that after church I bought a couple more - one in FS1B/30and the other in DX/GOLD for color variety:






I also bought New Born Free - SPRING in color FS1B33:






and Sensationnel Instant Weave - RIO in color DX/4799:






I couldn't help myself. I only like them curly as you all can see. They look better on me than straight hair. I forgot I got another no name one (color #2) from AMAZON but it's super cute.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 19, 2015)

@Aggie, dh and I have concluded that curly hair looks better on me too. It also looks a tad bit more realistic than silky, straight hair. How do you keep them from tangling.

@january noir, @HairPleezeGrow and others, how do you maintain curly wigs. Mine get matted at the nape kinda quick.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2015)

@divachyk, it sure does look more realistic on me as well. I keep buying because of the same thing happening to me. My wigs do get a little matted at the back as well but I would simply lightly snip the knots when they look really bad to me and get another 2-3 weeks out of them. I always hang them at night to keep the style in place. 

As far as washing, I dunk it a few times in a sink full of cold, shampoo-filled water, then let it sit in some conditioner and water or fabric softener and water for a couple minutes, then hang to dry in my shower overnight and sometimes for 2 days.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 20, 2015)

Mine tangle at the nape something rotten. My synthetic one, I don't notice so much because it's shorter back there. But occasionally, I brush it out and reset it on perm rods.

To get tangles out of my human hair one, I'll spray with water and add a little leave in to detangle. If I am wearing it, then I leave it alone and hope it doesn't look bad.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 20, 2015)

@Aggie 

Do have pics of u wearing the wig?


----------



## january noir (Apr 20, 2015)

divachyk said:


> @Aggie, dh and I have concluded that curly hair looks better on me too. It also looks a tad bit more realistic than silky, straight hair. How do you keep them from tangling.
> 
> @january noir, @HairPleezeGrow and others, how do you maintain curly wigs. Mine get matted at the nape kinda quick.


@divachyk 
Any tangles I have had on my human hair wigs, which have been few instances, have been easily detangled with a moisturizing leave-in spray.   I do the same with my synthetics but honestly, I haven't been wearing them much.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2015)

gorgeoushair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Do have pics of u wearing the wig?


No I don't but maybe I should work on that when they get here. I have The CT32 but not in the colors I just ordered.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 21, 2015)

@divachyk How did I know I was going to find you hanging out in here. I need to go through my stash and do some purging.


----------



## trebell (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Ladies, I just started wearing wigs for protection. I'm currently trying to grow out my tapered cut. I wanted to know how you ladies keep your hair moisturized under your wigs. TIA.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 21, 2015)

trebell said:


> Hi Ladies, I just started wearing wigs for protection. I'm currently trying to grow out my tapered cut. I wanted to know how you ladies keep your hair moisturized under your wigs. TIA.



I baggy when I wear my wigs.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2015)

trebell said:


> Hi Ladies, I just started wearing wigs for protection. I'm currently trying to grow out my tapered cut. I wanted to know how you ladies keep your hair moisturized under your wigs. TIA.


Hi @trebell, 

My hair is all natural under my wigs now since I cut it all off last summer.. I use a liquid moisturizer just before I put my wig on every morning with either Kenra Daily Provision or Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier.  Between the two of these, my hair is being kept nicely moisturized during the day.


----------



## trebell (Apr 21, 2015)

Aggie said:


> Hi @trebell,
> 
> My hair is all natural under my wigs now since I cut it all off last summer.. I use a liquid moisturizer just before I put my wig on every morning with either Kenra Daily Provision or Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier.  Between the two of these, my hair is being kept nicely moisturized during the day.



Thank you. I just noticed my hair was feeling like straw today. I'm almost a week in. I give props to long term wig wearers. My scalp has always been a problem when trying to protective style.


----------



## trebell (Apr 21, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I baggy when I wear my wigs.



My hair easily breaks. Would this over moisturize if done daily?


----------



## january noir (Apr 21, 2015)

trebell said:


> Hi Ladies, I just started wearing wigs for protection. I'm currently trying to grow out my tapered cut. I wanted to know how you ladies keep your hair moisturized under your wigs. TIA.



@trebell

I deep condition and moisturize my hair once a week and then braid my hair first.

Then, several times, during the week,  I moisturize my hair (still while in braids) with a spray moisturizing leave-in, then moisturize my braids with a cream (I smoosh the moisturizer into the braids) and hairline.  Before putting on my wigs, I moisturize the hairline again and then add an edge restorer product  (I've been using Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Strengthen, Grow & Restore Edge Treatment) and then put on a mesh wig cap.     Personally, I can't baggy under a wig because my scalp needs the air (hence the mesh wig caps) or it will get too hot for me.    So far, so good!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2015)

trebell said:


> Hi Ladies, I just started wearing wigs for protection. I'm currently trying to grow out my tapered cut. I wanted to know how you ladies keep your hair moisturized under your wigs. TIA.


I use a moisturizing spray. Spray before I put it on, and spray when I take it off.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 21, 2015)

trebell said:


> Hi Ladies, I just started wearing wigs for protection. I'm currently trying to grow out my tapered cut. I wanted to know how you ladies keep your hair moisturized under your wigs. TIA.


@trebell My hair are in braids throughout the week. I moisturize with a spray moisturizer daily and periodically throughout the week, I massage in a creamy moisturizer into my braids.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 22, 2015)

trebell said:


> My hair easily breaks. Would this over moisturize if done daily?



There may be a possibility. My scalp doesn't seem to mind baggying and I did it longterm lol (for days at a time) but my hair gets a bit limp (I noticed this as I started wanting to wear my hair out more). 

My hairline breaks easily but when I baggied, my hair was in braids. I did notice some breakage maybe due tension and too much moisture IDK, so I started doing the singles around my hair line.


----------



## trebell (Apr 22, 2015)

january noir said:


> @trebell
> 
> I deep condition and moisturize my hair once a week and then braid my hair first.
> 
> Then, several times, during the week,  I moisturize my hair (still while in braids) with a spray moisturizing leave-in, then moisturize my braids with a cream (I smoosh the moisturizer into the braids) and hairline.  Before putting on my wigs, I moisturize the hairline again and then add an edge restorer product  (I've been using Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Strengthen, Grow & Restore Edge Treatment) and then put on a mesh wig cap.     Personally, I can't baggy under a wig because my scalp needs the air (hence the mesh wig caps) or it will get too hot for me.    So far, so good!


 
Thank you. I need to protect my edges also.  What's a mesh wig cap?


----------



## divachyk (Apr 22, 2015)

Also @trebell, I use a spandex cap vs nylon stocking. What kind of cap do you use?


----------



## trebell (Apr 22, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Also @trebell, I use a spandex cap vs nylon stocking. What kind of cap do you use?


 
I think the nylon which has to be bad lol. And I have nothing to protect my fragile edges.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 22, 2015)

trebell said:


> I think the nylon which has to be bad lol. And I have nothing to protect my fragile edges.


@trebell ok so that is likely the culprit. Those things are so drying to my hair. The spandex cap is slippery so I put a nylon cap on top of it to keep the wig from sliding off but the nylon doesn't touch my hair directly. I don't have the scalp issues like some where my scalp is bothered by the layering. If you have scalp issues, layering may not work for you.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 26, 2015)

divachyk said:


> @Aggie, dh and I have concluded that curly hair looks better on me too. It also looks a tad bit more realistic than silky, straight hair. How do you keep them from tangling.
> 
> 
> @january noir, @HairPleezeGrow and others, how do you maintain curly wigs. Mine get matted at the nape kinda quick.



Hey girl I just spritz mine with a water and moisturizing conditioner mixture especially the nape. I put very minimal products in it like very little leave in and maybe a gel depending what type of definition I want. I also put small amount of sweet almond oil. I leave it alone for a few days like 4 and then do it all over again after cowashing. I wash product out with cleansing or poo once every 2 weeks and let hair dry after styling.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 26, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Yall are looking good up in @january noir @divinefavor @HairPleezeGrow {hope I didn't miss anyone}
> 
> Congrats @MrsMe


Thanks hun!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 26, 2015)

Current wig i'm wearing for this month Shasha.. Just placed an order for two new spring wigs.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 27, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> Current wig i'm wearing for this month Shasha.. Just placed an order for two new spring wigs.


Where'd you order this wig from?  It looks great on you!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 27, 2015)

@divinefavor I got it from wigtypes.com .... thank you she's perfect for work.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 27, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> Current wig i'm wearing for this month Shasha.. Just placed an order for two new spring wigs.


Is Shasha big head friendly?


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 27, 2015)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Is Shasha big head friendly?



LOL yes she is the swoop hide the forehead well too.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 1, 2015)

Im taking a break from the wigs. Im opting for a high faux bun for the next few days at least. I had been wearing wigs nonstop since April 2014! 
My hair seems much thicker and I did get some nice retention.


----------



## divachyk (May 1, 2015)

How will you create your faux bun @mshoneyfly?


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 2, 2015)

divachyk said:


> How will you create your faux bun @mshoneyfly?



Hey @divachyk ...Ladies 
I followed this yt vid using Jerry Curl style weave tracks wrapped around my own small bun and then one of those donutbun makers.


Here is a pic. I like it but its not exactly the shape I wanted. Might do it over tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk (May 3, 2015)

You look great! @mshoneyfly I did something similar today although my hair and the bun hair texture / color doesn't quite match.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 3, 2015)

Thanks @divachyk 
The tutorial was really helpful for me. I figure I can do the same thing using straight hair thats a little longer to make a low ponytail while avoiding too many bobby pins. Of course I wouldnt need the bun maker though. Im set with hairstyles for the next few weeks.


----------



## divinefavor (May 3, 2015)

Yesterday, I wore my Elsie wig out and about for the first time.


----------



## divinefavor (May 3, 2015)

Cute bun, @mshoneyfly!


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 3, 2015)

I'm so busy with school and home that I've been staying in buns and occasionally in wigs. But I'm not nearly as cute in a bun as I am in a wig, so back to wigging, hot weather and all!

I'm in the process of making my first wig. It's a Senegalese twist crochet wig. Next I'm gonna make a kanekalon rod twist wig.

I'm also in the BSL-MBL 2015, sulfur, & MN challenges.

My reggie:
Sunday is wash/braid-redo day.
1. Wash/DC every 3 weeks.
2. M&S heavily & 5 braids for wig.
3. Wig off for gym, wear cute do-rag. (Wal-Mart has cute ones for $1)
4. Water rinse scalp weekly, then unbraid to remove shedding, M&S, rebraid.
5. Oil scalp 1x week on takedown day


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 3, 2015)

I'm iffy about these braid/twist wigs because of the price, lack of colors and length,  but I keep looking at them.
http://www.ebonyline.com/sensationnel-empress-lace-front-edge-wig-senegal-j-curl-118263.html


----------



## MrsMe (May 3, 2015)

I bought a wig two weeks agoand forgot to come back to update y'all.
I went to a store by myself and couldn't find a curly wig that looked good on me. They all looked gigantic and my face was buried in them. I figured wavy would look better on me and it did but the store didn't have the color I was looking for.
I was so desperate and thought I wasn't going to find anything that I asked a friend to go to another beauty supply store with me. I tried at least 6 wigs before I found the right one. 
I thought my head was big but my friend made me realize that was not the problem. My face is oblong and so is my forehead. I just needed bangs to cover it all.
I ended up buying something totally different from what I was aiming to buy and I actually like it. It's a Diana Bohemian Wig, Egyptian.
It's a synthetic wig so I'm not expecting it to last long. I'll definitely get some more wigs but they need to have a bang or be a really nice lacefront.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 3, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey @divachyk ...Ladies
> I followed this yt vid using Jerry Curl style weave tracks wrapped around my own small bun and then one of those donutbun makers.
> 
> 
> ...


I love this!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 3, 2015)

MrsMe said:


> I bought a wig two weeks agoand forgot to come back to update y'all.
> I went to a store by myself and couldn't find a curly wig that looked good on me. They all looked gigantic and my face was buried in them. I figured wavy would look better on me and it did but the store didn't have the color I was looking for.
> I was so desperate and thought I wasn't going to find anything that I asked a friend to go to another beauty supply store with me. I tried at least 6 wigs before I found the right one.
> I thought my head was big but my friend made me realize that was not the problem. My face is oblong and so is my forehead. I just needed bangs to cover it all.
> ...


Very cute wig. I'm a sucker for bangs. I haven't had them in a while but I love bangs.


----------



## january noir (May 3, 2015)

Nice! @MrsMe


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 3, 2015)

So I colored this wig purple  with blue streaks but you really can't tell the purple much. I'm going to do it again later on and get the color to really pop. Here's the outcome styled two different ways. Hubby didn't like the first style so did it the second style.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 4, 2015)

HappyAtLast said:


> I'm so busy with school and home that I've been staying in buns and occasionally in wigs. But I'm not nearly as cute in a bun as I am in a wig, so back to wigging, hot weather and all!
> 
> I'm in the process of making my first wig. It's a Senegalese twist crochet wig. Next I'm gonna make a kanekalon rod twist wig.
> 
> ...



@HappyAtLast 
Are you using the hair thats already twisted and ready to put on the crochet hook?  How are you gonna make a wig with this type of hair?

I ordered some of this but its not as long as it looks on the package


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 4, 2015)

It's pretwisted. I'm crocheting it on a weaving cap. There's videos on YouTube.
I bought it in a 4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mshoneyfly said:


> @HappyAtLast
> Are you using the hair thats already twisted and ready to put on the crochet hook?  How are you gonna make a wig with this type of hair?
> 
> I ordered some of this but its not as long as it looks on the package


----------



## MrsMe (May 4, 2015)

Thanks @january noir and @HairPleezeGrow . This could get addictive...
I'm going to save up to buy some good ones that will last.


----------



## january noir (May 4, 2015)

MrsMe said:


> Thanks @january noir and @HairPleezeGrow . This could get addictive...
> I'm going to save up to buy some good ones that will last.


@MrsMe 
It sure is addictive!


----------



## divachyk (May 5, 2015)

Is there a way to repair ripped lace? 

I'm annoyed considering I've only worn it once. I recently purchased this wig from a BSS while out of town.

I can't find contact info for FreeTress Equal nowhere on the web!


----------



## divinefavor (May 5, 2015)

You did a great job making your wig, @cherishlove.  How did you make it?


----------



## thatscuteright (May 5, 2015)

gabulldawg said:


> I am definitely in for 2015. I will probably take a break every now and then. Right now I am only wearing wigs on the weekends and wear my TWA during the week.
> 
> 1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): Winter, Spring and Fall... I'll take a break once the weather gets hot.   Right now I plan on wigging indefinitely. I will probably announce when I am ready for a break.
> 
> ...



@gabulldawg where did you get your wig from ?


----------



## gabulldawg (May 5, 2015)

thatscuteright said:


> @gabulldawg where did you get your wig from ?



I got that wig from a BSS in Durham, NC. That's after I actually cut it. It was pretty long (mid back length). I can't remember the name of it, but if I find the tag I will post!


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 5, 2015)

any new wigs? updates? anyone still wearing their wigs during the warmer months


----------



## Noir (May 5, 2015)

Naphy said:


>



Shout out to @NGraceO and @Naphy  I purchased this wig as soon as I saw this pic posted and I love it! I've had it for a couple of months now and I'm so pleased with it.


----------



## cherishlove (May 5, 2015)

divinefavor said:


> You did a great job making your wig, @cherishlove.  How did you make it?



Thank you.  It was my first time.    I used that hair.   It was 10 dollars.  I used weaving glue on top of a shower and started gluing with that weaving glue. @divinefavor

@Noir what wig is that one?


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 5, 2015)

Noir said:


> Shout out to @NGraceO and @Naphy  I purchased this wig as soon as I saw this pic posted and I love it! I've had it for a couple of months now and I'm so pleased with it.



I love that wig! where did you get it from?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2015)

cherishlove said:


> I made this wig.


Great job!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Is there a way to repair ripped lace?
> 
> I'm annoyed considering I've only worn it once. I recently purchased this wig from a BSS while out of town.
> 
> I can't find contact info for FreeTress Equal nowhere on the web!


Hey, if I have to I carefully stitch it or if you have the extra piece of lace from when you cut it off the front hairline you can sew that as an anchor underneath the torn part


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2015)

Soooo I really wanted to color some hair blue. I ordered hair from aliexpress just for that purpose. I first bleached the hair like I normally do when I'm going to color. After I applied the ion dyes. The aqua was supposed to be more of highlight color. Anyway the pics make it look green but its blue in person. It may have green undertone to it since we all know yellow and blue make green lol. Maybe next weekend I'll go in with the blue again. I haven't styled it yet.


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 6, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Is there a way to repair ripped lace?
> 
> I'm annoyed considering I've only worn it once. I recently purchased this wig from a BSS while out of town.
> 
> I can't find contact info for FreeTress Equal nowhere on the web!


I'm not sure how it's torn but I'd consider going to the fabric store and finding a soft, fine mesh or other substitute. And dying the replacement fabric if necessary. Also using fabric glue.


----------



## thatscuteright (May 6, 2015)

Noir said:


> Shout out to @NGraceO and @Naphy  I purchased this wig as soon as I saw this pic posted and I love it! I've had it for a couple of months now and I'm so pleased with it.



Yes  I need this wig. Where can I get it ?


----------



## NGraceO (May 6, 2015)

Noir said:


> Shout out to @NGraceO and @Naphy  I purchased this wig as soon as I saw this pic posted and I love it! I've had it for a couple of months now and I'm so pleased with it.



I am so happy to hear that. I still haven't gotten around to purchasing it yet  but I def will soon. Glad you love it!!!


----------



## thatscuteright (May 6, 2015)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> If anyone is looking for a cute bob wig try new born free mlc156. I've been wearing it for maybe 4 months now and I get compliments everywhere I go. The parting is good (but still needs to be cut) and it really lasts. I highly recommend it



Thank you !


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2015)

Okay ladies here's the finished style


----------



## NGraceO (May 8, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay ladies here's the finished style
> View attachment 326291View attachment 326292 View attachment 326293 View attachment 326294 View attachment 326295 View attachment 326296 View attachment 326297 View attachment 326298 View attachment 326291


LOVE!!!!!


----------



## january noir (May 9, 2015)

Noir said:


> Shout out to @NGraceO and @Naphy  I purchased this wig as soon as I saw this pic posted and I love it! I've had it for a couple of months now and I'm so pleased with it.


I love it!


----------



## january noir (May 9, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow 
That is bad ass!!!!!


----------



## january noir (May 9, 2015)




----------



## january noir (May 9, 2015)




----------



## mshoneyfly (May 10, 2015)

january noir said:


> New addition to my collection. This is a Bob style that is 16" and I have a short neck so it has to be cut to fit me.  I should have ordered this in a 12" or 14."
> 
> I'll post when it's styled.
> View attachment 326497



@januarynoir
This is really cute!
I am the opposite. I have a long neck so it would prob be just right for me. Is that human hair?

Please include the specs on this wig when you post. I would like to get one.


----------



## january noir (May 10, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> @januarynoir
> This is really cute!
> I am the opposite. I have a long neck so it would prob be just right for me. Is that human hair?
> 
> Please include the specs on this wig when you post. I would like to get one.


Hi @mshoneyfly
Yes, this is a custom human hair glueless lace front from *Eva Wigs 
Jessica White Inspired Bob Styled Straight Full Lace Human Hair Wig*
Mine is 100% density, 16" Jet Black.
Here's the link to the page.


----------



## SuchaLady (May 10, 2015)

january noir said:


> View attachment 326494




@january noir What are the details on this? Beautiful texture for the summer.


----------



## january noir (May 10, 2015)

SuchaLady said:


> @january noir What are the details on this? Beautiful texture for the summer.


@SuchaLady
This is another custom wig from *Eva Wigs*.  I ordered this in low density (70%).
*Brandy Enchanting Medium Curly Custom Full Lace Human Hair Wig*
It arrived looking one way, but after I washed and conditioned it,  It looks completely different than the original style.  I still like it though.  Here's the link


----------



## SuchaLady (May 10, 2015)

january noir said:


> @SuchaLady
> This is another custom wig from *Eva Wigs*.  I ordered this in low density (70%).
> *Brandy Enchanting Medium Curly Custom Full Lace Human Hair Wig*
> It arrived looking one way, but after I washed and conditioned it,  It looks completely different than the original style.  I still like it though.  Here's the link



Think Im gonna buy this for the summer! Thanks a lot.


----------



## cherishlove (May 16, 2015)

Hey y'all I just ordered a new wig.  I let the seller know that I do Youtube  and forum reviews and I'm going to let them know how this purchase went.  He really seemed to really make sure that I was happy with my purchase from the start because of this and gave me a good discount.    Lesson learned ALWAYS tell the seller you do forum and Youtube reviews.


----------



## SuchaLady (May 16, 2015)

@cherishlove I tried telling @divachyk the same lol  I never thought about telling them I belonged to a forum  Girl you just gave me an idea. I don't want the thing for free. I am in no way cheap when it comes to my weave *stares at weave stash while contemplating life*.  I just know it's overpriced


----------



## divachyk (May 16, 2015)

@SuchaLady it didn't work with the vendors I talked to for wigs but it did work with someone on Amazon. I purchased argan and they tossed in a few extra oils.  

@cherishlove way to go! Love discounts.


----------



## SuchaLady (May 16, 2015)

@divachyk Yay for those oils! Dang not even RPGShow? They give everyone wigs  I don't even really need a discount being that wigs pay for themselves repeatedly. I just need to be sure I'm getting the same quality they send to YTers. That's too much money for hair to look like straw two weeks later. I'm not here for it.


----------



## divachyk (May 17, 2015)

Not even RPG @SuchaLady. Maybe if I get enough wig videos under my belt, they will. I don't have many of those up so they probably think it's not worth it.


----------



## divachyk (May 18, 2015)

Taking a break from wigs to rock a faux bun. I will try to last 2 weeks without wigs but we shall see how that goes.


----------



## divachyk (May 23, 2015)

Which hair is better as I'm thinking of making a wig with a closure --- Brazilian or Peruvian or Cambodian?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2015)

I've been wanting to do some gray hair for a while. I bought some aliexpress hair already colored gray bc I didn't want to mess it up or it not turn the color I wanted. Made a unit with it. Just threw some big curls in it and will wear it tomorrow. Excuse the no makeup face.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 26, 2015)

Finished look with makeup today


----------



## divachyk (Jun 1, 2015)

Any mesh wig cap recommendations? I will "attempt" to sew on some tracks to make a wig.

I watched some YT vids and one lady turned her mesh cap inside out. She didn't state why within her video. I left a question asking why in the comments but of course she didn't respond.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 1, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Any mesh wig cap recommendations? I will "attempt" to sew on some tracks to make a wig.
> 
> I watched some YT vids and one lady turned her mesh cap inside out. She didn't state why within her video. I left a question asking why in the comments but of course she didn't respond.



If its how I think you mean, some people do this to stitch a track around the inner edge of the wig.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 1, 2015)

She kept the wig inside out for the entire install. @AbsyBlvd Is that normal from what you've seen?


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 1, 2015)

What made you want mesh over a dome? @divachyk I used a mesh for my first wig ever. It was too small plus abrasive.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 1, 2015)

I can't think of any like that that I've seen. How did it look when it's finished? You've got me curious now. What the name of the YouTuber?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm open to whatever. Most seem to use mesh online so I was thinking mesh. @SuchaLady 

I think this one is it @abysblvd 
Wig Making Step by Step (TIPS VISUALLY DEMONSTRAT…:


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 1, 2015)

What do you all spray your hair with under your wigs?  I'm using Hawaiian Silky at the moment.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 1, 2015)

cherishlove said:


> What do you all spray your hair with under your wigs?  I'm using Hawaiian Silky at the moment.


I use SM Coconut and Hibiscus Moisture Mist @cherishlove


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 1, 2015)

I haven't even watched the end and I remembered that I've seen this video! Lol. Near the start she says used the cap inside out, by accident.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh I missed that. I thought she said that's how she uses hers. @AbsyBlvd


----------



## divachyk (Jun 3, 2015)

She finally responded @AbsyBlvd and you're absolutely right on the cap as to why she used it inside out


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 4, 2015)

@divachyk please let me know how your wigmaking goes. 

I tried to stitch on one of these mesh caps and it was a total and epic fail lol. I used too much hair, the cap lost its elasticity because of how I sewed it down, and lastly, I cut my wig on someone else so it ended up not suiting me.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 4, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd I sure hope it works because I have a vendor wanting me to conduct a review on this hair. If I fail, I may have to call in some of my weave expert friends to help me out. 

@SuchaLady is it not difficult to sew on to a dome cap?


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 4, 2015)

@divachyk Sorry I never responded; I was probably doing homework  I don't find my cap harder to sew on. My head is huge so it stretches well. I need that


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 5, 2015)

Random wig thought:  Um ma'ams my wig has been sitting on my forehead all morning, and not one of my "friends" told me..


----------



## divachyk (Jun 5, 2015)

Do you wash your extensions before making the wig @SuchaLady and others?


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 5, 2015)

@divachyk Yes. I wash them in the bundle. I don't loosen them, it's soooo much easier.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 5, 2015)

I went without wigs all of 4 days!  So Im back!
I found that this products works great to keep the synthetic ends from getting frizzy and tangled. It also works to keep the nape of the wig smooth. Today Im flat ironing two of my best yaki textured wigs and using this:


----------



## divachyk (Jun 5, 2015)

@SuchaLady why wash them? I am so new to all of this. I know most wash when dying. I don't plan to dye them, I don't think.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 5, 2015)

@divachyk  Its very dirty when you receive it. Idc how clean it looks, wash it! Not a cowash either, shampoo.


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 14, 2015)

When working out I take my wig off and put on a cap.  My hair is cornrowed in a beehive.  Wearing a wig while working out is torture for me.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 14, 2015)

Any pointers on how best to dye wefts?


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 14, 2015)

@divachyk In the bundles. I dont do anything to my hair with it unraveled except sew it on.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 15, 2015)

TY @SuchaLady
What technique (or video you go by) to sew it in?
Also, what brand of dye do you prefer?


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 16, 2015)

@divachyk I try my cap on, color in my leave out, pin to my mannequin and sew. It can take a long time and I've considered hot glue (another method on YT) but once it's on there it's on there so I always stick to what I know. I use Revlon Color Silk. No real reason why


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 16, 2015)

I put on a new wig today and I can't wait to get home and fix her. I seriously should've wore one of my other ones because this part is a mess and the bangs aren't cut.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 17, 2015)

@SuchaLady and others --

I picked up some Clairol semi-perm dye from Sally's last week. I'm such a newbie at this that I wasn't sure whether to get perm or semi-perm. Sally's convinced me semi-perm was easier for a newbie so I went with it.

I totally under estimated this effort. I felt like it took all dern night to dye, wash, condition and dry the hair. I did pretty good on the closure. I tried recording it but I'm certain my recording is a HAM because I was mega frustrated to say the least. I just wasn't in the right mind frame to fool with hair last night but I'm working against a product review time line so I had to do it.

The Internet and Sally's make it seem like the water would rinse clean at some point and that never happened last night. I had hair rinses in my hair years ago and the water never ran clean.

All this rambling to ask - should the water run clean at some point with semi-perm dye? Any way to lock/seal in the color?


----------



## fifigirl (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi All,
Just had two wigs made so i could join the challenge. I am currently 12 weeks post relaxer and planning to stretch so i wanted an easy regimen that would provide no manipulation, retention whilst i'm not obsessing over my hair or what i look like. Hopefully it's not too late to join

How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):

I intend to make wigs part of my healthy hair regimen

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):

Protective styling, stretching relaxers, low manipulation and hair retention

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning:

Texlaxed

4.Current hair length:

BSL

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)

Cornrows or plaits

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:

View media item 128267View media item 128265


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 17, 2015)

@divachyk The vendor likely dyed the hair before sending it to you then paired with the color you put on it = endless bleeding. I don't dye hair often since I buy a color 1 which is Jet Black. The time I dyed it the water did run clear eventually. I say keep rinsing because if the color runs now it will run later. I have given my sister hair that our stylist dyed (our hair isn't the same color) and her hair has never bled. Perhaps others can share their advice.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 17, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow You dye hair often. What say you?


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 17, 2015)

@fifigirl Hi and welcome.  You and your wigs look nice.  What type of hair did you use and who made them?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks! @SuchaLady 

I will see what @HairPleezeGrow says. 

I will likely get the wig made and wash again thereafter. I need to get this done.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 17, 2015)

This PremierLaceWig Lace Front Kinky Straight is RUINING MY LIFE its so pretty. 

I bought one of their stock wigs and thought it was too small for my head at first but . It actually fits perfectly. So if you have a double-wide head like myself, the stock wigs will do just fine . 

I cut/styled it and LORDDDDDDD  I'm head over heels. A lady at Walgreens literally stopped me in the middle of the cosmetics aisle and asked who "pressed my hair". I died laughing and told her it was a wig. Her face was priceless. She looked it up on her phone right then and there. I don't blame her though. This wig is EVERYTHING! I'll try to snap a pic if I get a chance.


----------



## fifigirl (Jun 17, 2015)

cherishlove said:


> @fifigirl Hi and welcome.  You and your wigs look nice.  What type of hair did you use and who made them?


Thanks @cherishlove ....i live in Nigeria so my wig is from a company here called kukushair....her hair is amazing....i'm wearing brazilian hair


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 17, 2015)

Wore a new wig today. Meet Irene


----------



## fifigirl (Jun 18, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> View attachment 329841 Wore a new wig today. Meet Irene


i love the color


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 18, 2015)

Alright y'all so I bought some hair and I'm taking a break from my wigs for 6-8 weeks and I'm going to get a weave for the upcoming holiday.  I was going to get my hair done but I'm loving protective styles at the moment so I'm thinking I'm really going to stick with keeping my hair up for the rest of the year.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 21, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> This PremierLaceWig Lace Front Kinky Straight is RUINING MY LIFE its so pretty.
> 
> I bought one of their stock wigs and thought it was too small for my head at first but . It actually fits perfectly. So if you have a double-wide head like myself, the stock wigs will do just fine .
> 
> I cut/styled it and LORDDDDDDD  I'm head over heels. A lady at Walgreens literally stopped me in the middle of the cosmetics aisle and asked who "pressed my hair". I died laughing and told her it was a wig. Her face was priceless. She looked it up on her phone right then and there. I don't blame her though. This wig is EVERYTHING! I'll try to snap a pic if I get a chance.



I may just be back in this challenge. I'm loving this and I wanna place an order soon. Thanks for the info @EnExitStageLeft  I have a small head so I will probably have to go with a custom cap. 

It reminds me of the kinky straight one @january noir posted a while back. Both look so natural on you ladies.


----------



## january noir (Jun 21, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> View attachment 329841 Wore a new wig today. Meet Irene


I love the color!  It looks nice on you! @mshoneyfly


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 21, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd 

Please come back and update us when you get your unit. Kinky straight wigs are bomb. I hope you love it.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 21, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> 
> Please come back and update us when you get your unit. Kinky straight wigs are bomb. I hope you love it.



Will do.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 21, 2015)

I love your wig @EnExitStageLeft and I too have a double wide. I seen the Kinky Straight on YT and Twitter and have loved it each time. I just might buy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 21, 2015)

@divachyk Buy? Why? Chile, if I was you I'd reach out to them to see if I could review for them first. With your following I'm sure they would.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 21, 2015)

@EnExitStageLeft, @SuchaLady mentioned this before but I haven't had much luck. Maybe I'm not pitching myself right.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 21, 2015)

@divachyk Maybe just ask for a discount the first go around? I wonder why this is though. I've seen wig companies begging people with hundreds, not thousands, of followers for reviews.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 21, 2015)

@divachyk I agree with @SuchaLady ease your way into it with a nice discount. Have you included links to your Youtube, blog, twitter, facebook and instagram? Did you mention you being on this hair board? Girl I'd include all of that. That way they can see that your following goes beyond just Youtube.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 21, 2015)

@SuchaLady @EnExitStageLeft, yes I have included all of that although I plan to revise it soon to beef it up a bit. They never reply to my emails so I take that as a sign. I agree there are some with smaller followings with review opps. Maybe I don't have enough wig reviews for them to consider me a wig reviewer. They seem to target a particular vlogger. Maybe with the current partnerships I have going, that will open more doors. I'll try the discount route. Great tip! TY.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 22, 2015)

@SuchaLady, I decided to use a dome cap vs. mesh cap for my wig. I have watched tons of vids and think I'm finally ready to sew. Do you sew on elastic after removing the dome cap portion at the lace closure? I see most do. Those using mesh wig caps don't tend to do this, it seems.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 29, 2015)

fifigirl said:


> Hi All,
> Just had two wigs made so i could join the challenge. I am currently 12 weeks post relaxer and planning to stretch so i wanted an easy regimen that would provide no manipulation, retention whilst i'm not obsessing over my hair or what i look like. Hopefully it's not too late to join
> 
> How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):
> ...


Omg you are gorgeous!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 29, 2015)

divachyk said:


> @SuchaLady and others --
> 
> I picked up some Clairol semi-perm dye from Sally's last week. I'm such a newbie at this that I wasn't sure whether to get perm or semi-perm. Sally's convinced me semi-perm was easier for a newbie so I went with it.
> 
> ...


If its a rinse or semi then whenever you wash your hair some will rinse out until its all rinsed out eventually. Sorry took me so long to respond I haven't been on in here over a week I think.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 29, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> View attachment 329841 Wore a new wig today. Meet Irene


Love it!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 29, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> This PremierLaceWig Lace Front Kinky Straight is RUINING MY LIFE its so pretty.
> 
> I bought one of their stock wigs and thought it was too small for my head at first but . It actually fits perfectly. So if you have a double-wide head like myself, the stock wigs will do just fine .
> 
> I cut/styled it and LORDDDDDDD  I'm head over heels. A lady at Walgreens literally stopped me in the middle of the cosmetics aisle and asked who "pressed my hair". I died laughing and told her it was a wig. Her face was priceless. She looked it up on her phone right then and there. I don't blame her though. This wig is EVERYTHING! I'll try to snap a pic if I get a chance.


Still waiting on that pic


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 29, 2015)

So y'all I colored my dark FC wig a lighter brown color then colored it ash brown/ash blonde color on top. Also got some new hair and made nother curly unit using Her Hair Company curly hair

Here's the FC
 

Here's the new one


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 29, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Still waiting on that pic



Here ya go 



Details: PremierLaceWigs Kinky Straight Wig , Originally 18 inches but cut to about 12 with face framing layers. However they can't be seen because I'm melting in the GA weather, so behind the ears it goes lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 29, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Here ya go
> 
> View attachment 330953
> 
> Details: PremierLaceWigs Kinky Straight Wig , Originally 18 inches but cut to about 12 with face framing layers. However they can't be seen because I'm melting in the GA weather, so behind the ears it goes lol.


Very beautiful. I like this wig


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 29, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a vendor for a good quality/moderately priced closure human hair wig?  It's time to upgrade LOL.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 29, 2015)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Can anyone recommend a vendor for a good quality/moderately priced closure human hair wig?  It's time to upgrade LOL.


I'm not sure but I know some of the YTers sell wigs. Haven't been to their sites so I don't know about the prices.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 29, 2015)

divachyk said:


> @SuchaLady, I decided to use a dome cap vs. mesh cap for my wig. I have watched tons of vids and think I'm finally ready to sew. Do you sew on elastic after removing the dome cap portion at the lace closure? I see most do. Those using mesh wig caps don't tend to do this, it seems.



@divachyk OMG! I missed this. I'm so sorry  I'm logging on less and less it seems  Yes. I know Peakmill still uses the elastic band I'm pretty sure she does it after the entire wig is made.

How is it coming along? What have you decided about our---I mean your hair?


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 29, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So y'all I colored my dark FC wig a lighter brown color then colored it ash brown/ash blonde color on top. Also got some new hair and made nother curly unit using Her Hair Company curly hair
> 
> Here's the FC
> View attachment 330929
> ...



This style on the right is everything. How did you blend it?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you @january noir for your informative posts.  I just ordered a stock wig from Eva Wigs.  I have a big head so in the future I may need to customize and get a large-size cap and I would like to try a silk top in the future, but I didn't want to wait 30+ days on the first order.  I will report back


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 30, 2015)

SuchaLady said:


> This style on the right is everything. How did you blend it?


Hey hun thanks, are you talking about my bun? If so I just flat twist my leave out at night bc my natural hair is a tighter curl and then then pulled it up into the bun and smoothed my edges with Eco.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 1, 2015)

SuchaLady said:


> @divachyk OMG! I missed this. I'm so sorry  I'm logging on less and less it seems  Yes. I know Peakmill still uses the elastic band I'm pretty sure she does it after the entire wig is made.
> 
> How is it coming along? What have you decided about our---I mean your hair?



@SuchaLady not having an app decreased my desire to log on so I understand. 

I haven't started the wig. I needed to get other reviews out first. I will start on it this week though.

Our hair lol, not quite sure but a yr is fastly approaching. I am convinced I am transitioning one day and the next I swear I am relaxing it. I am so back and forth.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2015)

@divachyk 

Keep pushing. Then end of your sition' will be here before you know it. Forturnately you found wigs earlier on. You literally can transition without the styling frustation.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 1, 2015)

Brought two new wigs they should be here tomorrow just in time for the 4th.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 1, 2015)

divachyk said:


> @SuchaLady not having an app decreased my desire to log on so I understand.
> 
> I haven't started the wig. I needed to get other reviews out first. I will start on it this week though.
> 
> Our hair lol, not quite sure but a yr is fastly approaching. I am convinced *I am transitioning* one day and the next I swear I am relaxing it. I am so back and forth.



Ill be completely unPC because I dont care like that....but its overrated. If that offends anyone out there in cyber hair world go deep condition and get out your feelings.

But yeah  do what makes you happy! You and only you have to do your hair


----------



## divachyk (Jul 3, 2015)

@SuchaLady, lol yeah no one should be offended. On the real though, my sister has alopecia and I have ben supporting her as she must go natural. Around the same time, Komaza told me I had early signs of thinning so that was all the confirmation I needed to give my hair a break from chemicals also. I recently got a two-strand twist looking wig that mimics a TWA (it's what the vendor wants me to review) and I'm not sure I like what I see w/r/t being natural.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 3, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Keep pushing. Then end of your sition' will be here before you know it. Forturnately you found wigs earlier on. You literally can transition without the styling frustation.


Dude-ette! I couldn't do it any other way. The multiple textures is ruuuufffff @EnExitStageLeft


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey everyone...Happy 4th

My hair is braided back down for my wigs. Wore my natural hair out mostly all of this week. Had it braided down on Thursday. Been rocking my 2nd curly wig the past few days. Last night was date night with the hubby so I switched wigs. We saw Terminator then had movie with the girls right after to see Magic Mike. Here's pic of my hair before date night (my son is a photo bomber lol)
  

Date night
 

4th hair and makeup


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 7, 2015)

This $20 wig is hanging in there after 2 months so far. I am going to push her into 3 months.


----------



## cherishlove (Jul 8, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> View attachment 331643 This $20 wig is hanging in there after 2 months so far. I am going to push her into 3 months.


What's the name of your wig?  Also are you still relaxed?  What relaxer do you use?  I remember your beautiful long hair.


----------



## BonBon (Jul 9, 2015)

. need to blank my face lol


----------



## divachyk (Jul 9, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> View attachment 331643 This $20 wig is hanging in there after 2 months so far. I am going to push her into 3 months.


Love that @pre_medicalrulz I'd like the name also


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 9, 2015)

cherishlove said:


> What's the name of your wig?  Also are you still relaxed?  What relaxer do you use?  I remember your beautiful long hair.


 
Yes I'm still relaxed. Soft & Beautiful relaxer & no I don't recommend it. Been using it all my life & just haven't updated it yet lol

Ladies the wig is the bump collection. The style is called Fab Fringe


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 9, 2015)

Have my eyes on another wig but I currently have three wigs at home I haven't even opened.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 9, 2015)

Since I have a faded Mohawk, my wigs are too big for my head!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 9, 2015)

@pre_medicalrulz I thought that was it. I gave mine to my sister and she HAS NOT WORN IT and trust, I WILL BE GETTING IT BACK.


----------



## january noir (Jul 9, 2015)

It looks great on you!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 9, 2015)

divachyk said:


> @pre_medicalrulz I thought that was it. I gave mine to my sister and she HAS NOT WORN IT and trust, I WILL BE GETTING IT BACK.



Yaaassss!!!! It's like this wig can do no wrong lol


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 10, 2015)

OK I think I will be back in this challenge soon! I'm so sick of my hair! Just ordered Freetress Equal Jannie lace front. I've heard/seen good things. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 10, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> Have my eyes on another wig but I currently have three wigs at home I haven't even opened.



Lol! I always open my wigs as soon as they come, cut the lace and try em on if I like it. I have about 6 wigs on deck like that


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 10, 2015)

I wanted to share my latest discovery on how to revive a synthetic wig. When the ends get nappy or even to avoid this on a new wig, I apply this Garnier Fructis serum to the ends while the wig is soaking wet from washing. I hang it to air dry then run the comb through and VOILA!! its like new again!  whenever I have time, I hit the ends with the flat iron and the ends stay silky for a few days. 

I used to try to avoid heat on the hair but hey, its heat resistant fiber and its not my hair so I dont skimp on the heat nowadays.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 10, 2015)

gabulldawg said:


> OK I think I will be back in this challenge soon! I'm so sick of my hair! Just ordered Freetress Equal Jannie lace front. I've heard/seen good things. Can't wait to get it!



Oooo!! I have this one in purple black!  Its gorgeous!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 10, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Since I have a faded Mohawk, my wigs are too big for my head!



@shortdub78 
Have you tried putting the two adjustable strap hooks together??  I've  seen one YTer with a small head do this.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 10, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> Oooo!! I have this one in purple black!  Its gorgeous!



@mshoneyfly I can't wait to get it! I ALMOST got that one, but I want to be able to wear it everyday, including work, and my job will probably trip about it.  But if I love it as much as I think I will I will probably order another one.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 10, 2015)

I ordered my kinky straight wig and I can't wait for it to arrive. I am really hoping I like it because I am a little bored and lazy with my hair at the moment and I can't wait to put it away. I'm tired my 2 wigs. I washed them the other day so they are looking fresh again- I rinsed them hard earlier in the year (had some new work folks thinking they were my real hair) but now I want something new.

I've started washing my hair less (about twice a week) and with the current hot weather, I should be sticking to my usual routine. But what I really wanna do is put my hair away and do a bit of intensive baggying again. Oh well...only another 20 days wait() until newness arrives.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 12, 2015)

I've always felt that I couldn't wear full wigs because my forehead is itty bitty and most of what I do have is taken up by my widow's peak.  In the past, I've worn half-wigs, but I didn't like the fact that my entire head wasn't protected, especially since the front section is what needs the most protection.  However after watching hours of youtube and  reading this entire thread, I'm willing to give it a whirl.  My hair is is serious need of a rest and wigs just might be the way to achieve that. My stat's are below.

*1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): *The remainder of the year with breaks in between.

*2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):  *All the above.

*3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning: *Rexlaxed/Texlaxed, I get mistaken for being natural all the time.  My hair does not respect relaxers.    

*4.Current hair length:* APL purgatory, I'm entertaining a cut that would bring me to somewhere between SL & APL.

*5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.):* Braids (6-8). 

*6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share): * Will post once I take one.    

*7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear: *Will purchase: http://www.aprillacewigs.com/gluele...ilk-top-bleached-knots-all-around-bw0080.html, this is what I know my hair can look like, but hasn't looked like in a while, sigh.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 12, 2015)

*Currently wearing the Teyeana Wig 
 *

*1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): Probably the whole summer.

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.): Burnt my leave out, need to grow it back.

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning: Natural.

4.Current hair length: Possibly bra strap length.

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.): Beehive*

*6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share): I haven't did my natural hair in a while or did a real length check.

 *

*
This was my first wig ever a bob (totally forgot the name of her)
 *


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 12, 2015)

I should totally be on this challenge because I wig it 90% of the time. I do so mainly because I can workout in the morning before work, and go to work looking fly!! 

My hair is really retaining doing well as a result. I might come off this challenge next year, but this year I am to busy to add natural hair styling + workouts into my daily equation.  
I will lurk with you lovely ladies in the meantime!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 12, 2015)

YES!!
@AtlantaJJ
Too many things to get done to be worrying about everyday styling


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 12, 2015)

What's similar to Creta Girl that won't have me looking like Rick James?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 12, 2015)

SuchaLady said:


> What's similar to Creta Girl that won't have me looking like Rick James?


Beshe Drew - not as long
Vanessa express weave  La Jay

Lots of youtube reviews on both


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 12, 2015)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Beshe Drew - not as long
> Vanessa express weave  La Jay
> 
> Lots of youtube reviews on both



Omg! I love the first one. I have to have her now  Thanks boo


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 12, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> @shortdub78
> Have you tried putting the two adjustable strap hooks together??  I've  seen one YTer with a small head do this.


Yes! I have such a peanut head. I need to wear them for work. I might just get rid of the Mohawk and the purple in the front.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 12, 2015)

gabulldawg said:


> OK I think I will be back in this challenge soon! I'm so sick of my hair! Just ordered Freetress Equal Jannie lace front. I've heard/seen good things. Can't wait to get it!



Currently have her on in a OP430 I love her


----------



## divachyk (Jul 13, 2015)

I plan to be bold tomorrow and wear my short, pixie wig with highlights to work. I have never worn a wig this short to work so I know there will be stares & questions. Hope I don't chicken out when I'm getting dressed. I love the wig and wear it often on the weekend. Work folk just exhaust me with their curiosity and conversation.


----------



## alex114 (Jul 13, 2015)

I haven't been updating a lot, but I wear wigs to work every day. My hair is currently in DIY twists. I just need to deep condition more regularly and stop being lazy. I have these two long, straight off-black (1B) wigs that I wear up in a bun to work, and a shoulder length 4/30 wig that I wear on the weekends. They're all synthetic. (I was on the human/Brazilian/Mongolian train earlier this year when I was studying abroad in Paris, because I needed that one wig to keep looking nice enough to wear down 7 days a week for months at a time ) Otherwise, I'm pretty low-maintenance about my wigs-- with some fabric softener, I can do magic with these synthetic wigs


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 13, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> Currently have her on in a OP430 I love her



That's the color I ordered! She should get here tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 13, 2015)

I want hair like Rasheeda's


----------



## divachyk (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok so I have my pixie wig on and the peeps love it. Without fail, there is always some who are shady but funny, those shadesters are those who look like me with flawed hair of their own. Why must we continue to hate on each other.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 13, 2015)

I do too @SuchaLady. I hope my Curlkalon ringlets closely resemble when I get them installed.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 14, 2015)

$20 lace -


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 14, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Ok so I have my pixie wig on and the peeps love it. Without fail, there is always some who are shady but funny, those shadesters are those who look like me with flawed hair of their own. Why must we continue to hate on each other.



Let me seeeeeeeeeee!!!! Auugghh!!!! I'm in to the pixie cuts too!! I wanna see!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 14, 2015)

ms.tatiana said:


> *Currently wearing the Teyeana Wig
> View attachment 332051 *
> 
> *1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): Probably the whole summer.
> ...



Your Teyana wig is the bomb dot com. Who is it by? I've been looking for a cute curly wig lately.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 15, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I do too @SuchaLady. I hope my Curlkalon ringlets closely resemble when I get them installed.



I wanna see when you do! I really want hair like hers


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 15, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> $20 lace - View attachment 332191 View attachment 332193 View attachment 332195


Very cute for summer


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyone bought curly weave extensions frm wowafrican. I'm considering it but the price is quite a lot for me. I would like something kinky or kinky curly but I'm unsure of the tangling plus somehow bunning it for work so I'm thinking about their water wave. 

Any advice? The only wig I've ever worn is a crochet wig but I'm looking for longer lasting hair that I can wear till the end of this year.


----------



## Rain20 (Jul 16, 2015)

@EnExitStageLeft  I watched a few YT videos on your lace wig. Shedding was mentioned. Do u find it sheds? Also do the curls last? I hope you don't mind answering.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 16, 2015)

I am in LOVE with Freetress Jannie!!  I will have to post pics soon. I have gotten a lot of complements and stares.  Looks very realistic.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 16, 2015)

Will do @SuchaLady 

@pre_medicalrulz I post all of them to Instagram. I'm @relaxedthairapy there. I called it a pixie but it may be the wrong name for it come to think of it since it's not spiked hair. It's a short wig though.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 16, 2015)

gabulldawg said:


> I am in LOVE with Freetress Jannie!!  I will have to post pics soon. I have gotten a lot of complements and stares.  Looks very realistic.



I just ordered her sister Riley lol in 99j she's very pretty


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 18, 2015)

Rain20 said:


> @EnExitStageLeft  I watched a few YT videos on your lace wig. Shedding was mentioned. Do u find it sheds? Also do the curls last? I hope you don't mind answering.



@Rain20 

I think this may differ from wig to wig. But I have 2 of the same units from the vendor and both shed very.....very.....VERY minimally. Maybe like 8 or nine strands per wash and 2 or 3 in between. This may seem like an exaggeration, but I promise you. Then again, I am buying their stock wigs and most of the youtubers opt for customs. That may be the reason.


----------



## Rain20 (Jul 18, 2015)

I have been waiting for your answer @EnExitStageLeft. Thanks so much. Does it hold a curl without tons of product?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 19, 2015)

Rain20 said:


> I have been waiting for your answer @EnExitStageLeft. Thanks so much. Does it hold a curl without tons of product?



The curls will hold extremely well when the hair is flat ironed. When in its natural state not so much. I usually only air dry with a argan oil serum, flat iron with a spray heat protectant and apply a light hold hair spray when curled and bomb I have curl for days. Hope this helps .


----------



## divachyk (Jul 19, 2015)

I finally made a wig, yall. I'm so excited about the end result. Hours and hours of agony and finger pricks later, I present to you...my wig....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 19, 2015)

@divachyk

YOU BETTER DO IT GIRLIE! How long did it take you to complete it?


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 19, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I finally made a wig, yall. I'm so excited about the end result. Hours and hours of agony and finger pricks later, I present to you...my wig....
> View attachment 332777


Wow beautiful it looks so realistic :O esp the hairline. I'll be making my second wig soon once I buy the hair. First one was crochet so this next one will be a little more daunting


----------



## january noir (Jul 19, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I finally made a wig, yall. I'm so excited about the end result. Hours and hours of agony and finger pricks later, I present to you...my wig....
> View attachment 332777


You did a great job! @divachyk


----------



## divachyk (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh and ladies, you can navigate to my Instagram for the unedited photos. I just always edit out my face before uploading here which is silly because I have a blog. I guess it's just habit.

@EnExitStageLeft, it took about 6 or 7 hours total but I split that up over 3 days. That is including the trial and errors associated with making the wig head bigger by adding layers and layers of packing tape, figuring out a good stitch pattern for the wig -- it was a struggle at first and took forever to figure out, finishing the wig and cutting the wig -- it cut the length and I cut layers to frame my face. It could have gone quicker if I didn't make so many mistakes and if I was not trying to film it for my blog.


----------



## Naveah2050 (Jul 19, 2015)

Ladies, does anyone have a good kinky curly lace front? Something like Kelly Rowland's hair when she does the big curls?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 19, 2015)

@xxlalaxx @january noir @EnExitStageLeft thank you all for the compliments. If it were not for me having to do a review for a vendor, I would have tossed in the towel around the first or second hour. Now that I'm done, I love seeing my work, flaws and all, and I love that I did it. Something about the fact that I made it, makes it sweeter. Plus, this wig is the most realistic wig that I have thanks to the baby hairs. It really does put the others to shame. It grips and snugs my head in all the right places and doesn't look so wiggy.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 19, 2015)

Great job @divachyk what technique did you use to create your baby hairs? I'll be paying your blog another visit.


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 19, 2015)

Naveah2050 said:


> Ladies, does anyone have a good kinky curly lace front? Something like Kelly Rowland's hair when she does the big curls?


I'm looking for the same. Starting with cheaper hair from aliexpress though  
If your considering 100% synthetic maybe try the lajay wig.


----------



## Naveah2050 (Jul 19, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> I'm looking for the same. Starting with cheaper hair from aliexpress though
> If your considering 100% synthetic maybe try the lajay wig.


I was looking for something not synthetic they never seem to last...


----------



## divachyk (Jul 19, 2015)

@xxlalaxx, how did you make a crochet wig? I purchased some curlkalon hair and would love to make a wig out of that rather than crocheting it in my hair.

@AbsyBlvd, TY, it came with baby hairs. The regular BSS grade quality wigs I've purchased did not come with baby hairs so that's what sets this wig a part from the rest. I haven't posted the review on the blog yet. I am looking to launch the review on Tuesday.


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 19, 2015)

divachyk said:


> @xxlalaxx, how did you make a crochet wig? I purchased some curlkalon hair and would love to make a wig out of that rather than crocheting it in my hair.


I hooked it onto a weaving cap. It was pretty easy. Just typ in crochet wig tutorials on YT and you'll see loads. My only issue was curling it. It seemed to take forever tbh so be prepared for that as some of the tutorials seem to ignore curling time.


----------



## melisandre (Jul 20, 2015)

I woke up this morning and saw that it's suppose to be 92°.  I didn't even look at my wig. My hair went straight into bun.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 21, 2015)

Ladies, I posted my review and video about making a wig. Please show me some love and leave a comment. I am a newbie so go easy on me... 

http://bit.ly/1OugmsA


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 21, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I posted my review and video about making a wig. Please show me some love and leave a comment. I am a newbie so go easy on me...
> 
> http://bit.ly/1OugmsA


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 21, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Your Teyana wig is the bomb dot com. Who is it by? I've been looking for a cute curly wig lately.




Isis Red Carpet Synthetic Deep Side Part Lace Front Wig - Super Teyana


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 21, 2015)

New wig
Rihanna sensational l part wig


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 24, 2015)

Mrsdivalike is reviewing that pretty wig EnExitStageLeft raved about on YouTube. Looks like that ship sailed away before I got a chance to board


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 25, 2015)

SuchaLady said:


> Mrsdivalike is reviewing that pretty wig EnExitStageLeft raved about on YouTube. Looks like that ship sailed away before I got a chance to board



I saw her styling vid on it, yesterday. She rocked it well. I'm hoping mine isn't a disappointment when it arrives.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 25, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I saw her styling vid on it, yesterday. She rocked it well. I'm hoping mine isn't a disappointment when it arrives.



Yeah I'm definitely purchasing. It looks just like our hair; I may even be able to avoid heat on my leave out.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 25, 2015)

SuchaLady said:


> Yeah I'm definitely purchasing. It looks just like our hair; I may even be able to avoid heat on my leave out.


Is it the hair that looks like yaki hair she just reviewed?


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 25, 2015)

*Italian yaki*


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 25, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> Is it the hair that looks like yaki hair she just reviewed?


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 25, 2015)

I'll probably wear mine with the front braid a lot. I mean dang if that doesn't look like my hair blow dried and I'm relaxed . I want a lower density though. That's too much hair.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 25, 2015)

SuchaLady said:


> I'll probably wear mine with the front braid a lot. I mean dang if that doesn't look like my hair blow dried and I'm relaxed . I want a lower density though. That's too much hair.


Yea. I saw that...looks almost the Italian yaki from CLW...def got some styling ideas tho


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 25, 2015)

I have the Italian yaki in a upart wig but Ive never worn it. Its sooo beautiful!  I plan to sew it down but I would definitely give it a thorough flat ironing before wearing it. Since its so much hair I will wait until the fall to rock it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 25, 2015)

I told y'all. This wig is everything .


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 26, 2015)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Thank you @january noir for your informative posts.  I just ordered a stock wig from Eva Wigs.  I have a big  head so in the future I may need to customize and get a large cap and I would like to try a silk top in the future, but I didn't want to wait 30+ days on the first order.  I will report back



I ordered 2 wigs: one from Eva and the Italian yake from April lace wigs. The Italian yaky wig looks so incredibly natural.  I was going to return the Eva wig because it seemed thin out the bag but I kept it and I like it. I would like to get another wig from April.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 26, 2015)

A lil color this week.....


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 27, 2015)

On the hunt for my next wig. I think I want something short since it's so damn hot here! I like Jannie, but will probably put her away until it gets colder.

I'm thinking my next purchase will be Freetress Spring Blossom.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Jul 28, 2015)

SuchaLady said:


>



This looks like EP relaxed texture. I'm going to buy this wig. I hope it doesn't swell like the EP hair. 

I also purchased Freetress Jannie and Riley. They look like straightened natural hair too. My sis is already rocking her Riley in OP430 color and people can't believe it's a synthetic wig!


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Jul 28, 2015)

gabulldawg said:


> On the hunt for my next wig. I think I want something short since it's so damn hot here! I like Jannie, but will probably put her away until it gets colder.
> 
> I'm thinking my next purchase will be Freetress Spring Blossom.



Have you seen Freetress Heaven wig? It's a little shorter than Jannie.

Another option @gabulldawg Model Model Demi


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 28, 2015)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Have you seen Freetress Heaven wig? It's a little shorter than Jannie.



Yes I have! She is also on my list. I can't decide . Today I am leaning more towards heaven because of the texture.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 31, 2015)

I think I'm back to being obsessed with wigs again. I think I'm picking better (more realistic) wigs now than when I wore them in the past. I think I will be purchasing two bob styles today. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 31, 2015)

I purchased two wigs today! I can't wait. One is a bob (Model Model Danita) and the other is a super short pixie (Outre Deja) in platinum blonde blush. That will just be a fun wig to wear when going out and wanting a change (definitely not for work!).


----------



## Smiley79 (Jul 31, 2015)

I plan on picking up some wigs this weekend! I can't wait to get back in the playground with my wigs!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 31, 2015)

Still wigging it. Currently have on Marvel but i'm sitting at my desk getting ready to order two new ones I saw on Youtube.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 31, 2015)

I received pics of my wig today. Its looking good but I've requested a few more. I hope I get them.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jul 31, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> Still wigging it. Currently have on Marvel but i'm sitting at my desk getting ready to order two new ones I saw on Youtube.



Girl that was me on YT last time...I made a list of about 12! I'll be buying two though. lol. I cant wait to get my hands on the Outre Natural Yaki.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 31, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey hun thanks, are you talking about my bun? If so I just flat twist my leave out at night bc my natural hair is a tighter curl and then then pulled it up into the bun and smoothed my edges with Eco.


@HairPleezeGrow...so u put the wig behind your hairline/ wear as a half wig?
Does this wig have a closure?


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 3, 2015)

My wigs should be arriving tomorrow! Can't wait! I already have a few wigs I'm planning to order next!


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 3, 2015)

Wig due tomorrow. Can't wait to start playing with it.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 3, 2015)

gabulldawg said:


> I think I'm back to being obsessed with wigs again. I think I'm picking better (more realistic) wigs now than when I wore them in the past. I think I will be purchasing two bob styles today. Can't wait to get them!



So good to know I'm not alone...I ordered a total of 7 wigs this past weekend. Wigtypes had a sale.






What got me was these Youtube channels that I stumbled on last week and these ladies sold me on nearly every wig they had on, lollll, and they shared so many helpful tips and suggestions. I wish they were around back when I use to wear wigs religiously. I'm excited to give them a try again. 

I just need to find a way to protect my edges...I remember someone on the board saying that she sews satin lining to her wig cap or something like that. I need that.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 3, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> So good to know I'm not alone...I ordered a total of 7 wigs this past weekend. Wigtypes had a sale.



Ummm ma'am you should have shared that info here!!


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 3, 2015)

gabulldawg said:


> Ummm ma'am you should have shared that info here!!



Oooh, so shame! You're so right, lolll. To the corner I go.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 3, 2015)

REDEEMING MYSELF! 

Wigtypes is having a sale: http://www.wigtypes.com/


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 3, 2015)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Have you seen Freetress Heaven wig? It's a little shorter than Jannie.
> 
> Another option @gabulldawg Model Model Demi



So I'm not gonna say how salty I am that I literally just found TheHeartsandcake90's YT channel last week.  And the other girl below, HERSTYLE. I must have been living under a rock. I'm always on YT but never saw them.





Like where have they been all my "wig" life! lol I must have been on their channels for 3 hours straight on Sunday. smh


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 3, 2015)

Inj


Smiley79 said:


> So I'm not gonna say how salty I am that I literally just found TheHeartsandcake90's YT channel last week.  And the other girl below, HERSTYLE. I must have been living under a rock. I'm always on YT but never saw them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just found heartsandcake YT on Friday and I have about 5-7 wigs on my to buy list because of her...I too have never seen her despite being on YouTube a lot...the other lady, I'd have to check out...I'm afraid that list would get longer by the time I'm done


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 3, 2015)

I now have 12 wigs on my list to buy thanks to Herstyleyo, heartsandcake, and Trendy K!  Those ladies keep me buying wigs. I just bought Outre Deja in platinum blonde because of Trendy K! I've NEVER bought a blonde wig! Of course that wig will only be for outside of work and times when I just really want to switch it up.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 3, 2015)

@scarcity21  LOL, same here, I'm afraid to check out another video. Smh

@gabulldawg  Yes girl, they made me dare to step outside the box and try some color. I like to look for vloggers who are my complexion so I can see what colors could work best for me. It's hit or miss, but I ordered a few different colors to at least give it a try.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 3, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> @scarcity21  LOL, same here, I'm afraid to check out another video. Smh
> 
> @gabulldawg  Yes girl, they made me dare to step outside the box and try some color. I like to look for vloggers who are my complexion so I can see what colors could work best for me. It's hit or miss, but I ordered a few different colors to at least give it a try.



Yes I definitely intend to play around more with color (outside of work). I'm planning to order more lighter colors and even try red.  It's fun to switch things up every now and then! I figure if the blonde just really doesn't work I can dye it a fun color (like pink or something) or even just dye it black.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 3, 2015)

Where can I find a satin wig cap...I refuse to compromise my edges when I start to wear my wigs.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 3, 2015)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> This looks like EP relaxed texture. I'm going to buy this wig. I hope it doesn't swell like the EP hair.
> 
> I also purchased Freetress Jannie and Riley. They look like straightened natural hair too. My sis is already rocking her Riley in OP430 color and people can't believe it's a synthetic wig!




I can't wait until you get yours. I am itching to order it


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 3, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Where can I find a satin wig cap...I refuse to compromise my edges when I start to wear my wigs.



I bought a silk beanie from Pretty Antoinettes, I haven't tried it on my head with my hair braided down yet. For my small head, it looks like it might be a little large (with my hair braided) but we'll see.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 3, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I bought a silk beanie from Pretty Antoinettes, I haven't tried it on my head with my hair braided down yet. For my small head, it looks like it might be a little large (with my hair braided) but we'll see.



Okay cool, thanks for the suggestion. Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 3, 2015)

gabulldawg said:


> Yes I definitely intend to play around more with color (outside of work). I'm planning to order more lighter colors and even try red.  It's fun to switch things up every now and then! I figure if the blonde just really doesn't work I can dye it a fun color (like pink or something) or even just dye it black.


@gabulldawg...I was thinking along those lines too...
Just didn't know u could dye synthetic wigs! How?


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 4, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> @gabulldawg...I was thinking along those lines too...
> Just didn't know u could dye synthetic wigs! How?



I'm not very sure myself, but I think I've seen tutorials on youtube. Everything seems to be on there.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 4, 2015)

Ladies do you have a favorite concealer/press powder that you use to blend your wig parts?

(Off -topic: Is there a way to search WITIHN a thread...the old website we used to be able to do a search while we were in a thread but I'm not sure how to do that now)


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 4, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Ladies do you have a favorite concealer/press powder that you use to blend your wig parts?
> 
> (Off -topic: Is there a way to search WITIHN a thread...the old website we used to be able to do a search while we were in a thread but I'm not sure how to do that now)



I've had the most luck with a lighter shade of concealer. I use the Rimmel in their darkest color. I think its #503. I'm sort of medium brown in complexion. The best thing to to do is match up with the color of your natural scalp. Mine is several shades lighter than my skin tone.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 4, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> I've had the most luck with a lighter shade of concealer. I use the Rimmel in their darkest color. I think its #503. I'm sort of medium brown in complexion. The best thing to to do is match up with the color of your natural scalp. Mine is several shades lighter than my skin tone.



Okay I will try that...I haven't had luck with finding a good one yet so i will try that tip. Thanks


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 7, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> @HairPleezeGrow...so u put the wig behind your hairline/ wear as a half wig?
> Does this wig have a closure?


Hey sorry took so long to reply I literally haven't been on here in weeks. Yes with this style it's behind my hair line. I leave very little hair out to blend for my bun. When I wear it down I just leave out my little hairs in front and smooth them down.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm still loving my Jannie wig. I was nervous at first because it seemed to get ratty quickly. But I quickly (maybe 2-3 minutes?) blow dried it on high and it was looking as good as new!


----------



## julzinha (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm excited to try a wig regimen for 2 months to see how I retain. I plan on asking my aunt to cornrow my hair into a beehive follow a simple moisture regimen.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 7, 2015)

Tonight I washed, conditioned and canerowed my hair up. I tried on my new wig for the first time. Its a silk top (with no lace edge) and I'm finding the line of demarcation very noticable. It's long but I love the hair and the fit (my head is tiny!). 

I will work on my blending tomorow.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 8, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> divachyk I am doing the intensive GHE/baggying as part of the maximum hydration method (MHM) known as the bald spot regimen, for a bald spot I am growing in.
> I wash my hair as per the regimen and wear a bag for as long as I can stand (baggying doesn't bother me, I just want to wash or play in my hair) lol. I've been doing it consistently since September (longest stint has been 3 weeks straight!) and I think it has worked wonders.



@Leo24Rule Thanks for reminding me of this post. I want to get back to this wig regimen for the rest of the yr now that I've played in my hair for a good few months.

Whilst wigging/ baggying, my bald spot did grow in some (not all the follicles) - some of the hairs are really fine and the spot is not as full as the rest of my hair, so I'd like to see if more baggying will continue to reap results.

I love my new custom 18" kinky straight silk top wig, I ordered from Premier Lace Wigs. I love the hair. I've washed, conditioned and tinted the silk on the unit (minimal shedding by the end of the wash). Blending that silk line is a pain though. Here she is after a light flat iron and some wand curls.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 8, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd my mother has 2 bald spots from sleeping in clip-on hair extensions. Are you applying anything on the bald spots or simply just doing the GHE/Baging Method?


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 8, 2015)

gabulldawg said:


> I'm still loving my Jannie wig. I was nervous at first because it seemed to get ratty quickly. But I quickly (maybe 2-3 minutes?) blow dried it on high and it was looking as good as new!



Good to know...that wig is next on my list. 
My wig order came in, woohoo, I'm still in my sew in so I'll post my updates once I take it out.


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 8, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey sorry took so long to reply I literally haven't been on here in weeks. Yes with this style it's behind my hair line. I leave very little hair out to blend for my bun. When I wear it down I just leave out my little hairs in front and smooth them down.


@HairPleezeGrow...does it have a closure?


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 8, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> @AbsyBlvd my mother has 2 bald spots from sleeping in clip-on hair extensions. Are you applying anything on the bald spots or simply just doing the GHE/Baging Method?



I believe that's how my ones came about. During my entire transition (about 18months), my hair didn't seem to grow in those spots.

Last time round I didn't apply anything to my scalp to stimulate growth, other than acv rinses with cayenne pepper, and regular head massage (coupled with my regular MHM washes).

Now, I do try to keep up with the massage and I occasionally apply an oil mix with sulphur but I am not consistent- my scalp doesn't need much of anything to feel overloaded. If I do anything, I make sure to keep that baggy on, and just massage 'dry'.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Aug 9, 2015)

TopShelf said:


> I can't wait until you get yours. I am itching to order it



I just it ordered today in 14inches. I can't wait!


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 9, 2015)

I was anti wig regiment because I did one seven years ago during another natural period. I realized that I wasn't taking care of my hair underneath and my cornrows were just way too tight so I had dry hair and breakage. I also should have given my hair a break from the wig at least a few times a week and go hard with the Deep Conditioners. But now circa seven years later, I realize that it's okay to rock a wig to mix it up and I have learnt from reading all these posts how to take care of my hair wearing a wig. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 9, 2015)

*I'M IN THIS CHALLENGE YET I NEVER POSTED ANY STATS OR CONTRIBUTED TO THE THREAD....*

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): *AFTER WORK, WHENEVER GOING OUT, & ON WEEKENDS*

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.): *HAIR RETENTION AND THICKNESS*

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning: *NATURAL*

4.Current hair length: *HL*

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.) *SEVERAL PLAITS*

6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):

 
*Taken Spring '13*

 
*Taken November '14*

 7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 9, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> @HairPleezeGrow.ma'ames it have a closure?


Yes maam I make all my wigs with a closure to make them full wigs.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 10, 2015)

Ok, I realise I made a boo-boo when ordering this silk top full lace wig as a glueless wig cap, because there is no lace edge after the silk so there is a big dirty line of demarcation (aarrrrghhh!). I did all my proper silk-top research AFTER I received my unit lol. I realise now that I should've paid attention the the features of the varying wig caps on offer from Premier Lace Wigs, coz this baby is going to give me trouble.

I still really love it. The hair hold curls really well- I'm still loving my waves from wand curls I did on Saturday.

Anywho, I think this is the best the blending may get with this, and please excuse my sweetie. I dropped my phone on my head trying to get a pic earlier.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 10, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Ok, I realise I made a boo-boo when ordering this silk top full lace wig as a glueless wig cap, because there is no lace edge after the silk so there is a big dirty line of demarcation (aarrrrghhh!). I did all my proper silk-top research AFTER I received my unit lol. I realise now that I should've paid attention the the features of the varying wig caps on offer from Premier Lace Wigs, coz this baby is going to give me trouble.
> 
> I still really love it. The hair hold curls really well- I'm still loving my waves from wand curls I did on Saturday.
> 
> Anywho, I think this is the best the blending may get with this, and please excuse my sweetie. I dropped my phone on my head trying to get a pic earlier.



That is excellent. you did a great job blending. I'd like the details about this wig pretty please.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 10, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Ok, I realise I made a boo-boo when ordering this silk top full lace wig as a glueless wig cap, because there is no lace edge after the silk so there is a big dirty line of demarcation (aarrrrghhh!). I did all my proper silk-top research AFTER I received my unit lol. I realise now that I should've paid attention the the features of the varying wig caps on offer from Premier Lace Wigs, coz this baby is going to give me trouble.
> 
> I still really love it. The hair hold curls really well- I'm still loving my waves from wand curls I did on Saturday.
> 
> Anywho, I think this is the best the blending may get with this, and please excuse my sweetie. I dropped my phone on my head trying to get a pic earlier.


I think the blending looks really good.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you @HairPleezeGrow  but I think the flash may be helping me out a little here, because she is not that seamless IRL.



HairPleezeGrow said:


> I think the blending looks really good.





Smiley79 said:


> That is excellent. you did a great job blending. I'd like the details about this wig pretty please.



Thanks @Smiley79, I can see myself wearing this with no- parts just to make my life a little easier, and make me less self conscious. Or washing it again to revert the texture to see how she plays. I already rock it a little behind my hairline, but too far and I look like my for head goes on for another day lol. I took a pic in natural daylight, and there is much less forgiveness (I'm not even gonna post that pic. It really is the opposite of discreet .

I ordered this unit from Premier Lace Wigs after @EnExitStageLeft reviewed her Kinky Straight unit (with pics).

My unit is; 
18" Brazilian Kinky Straight
80%-100% density
Natural colour
Custom glueless cap with 5x5 silk top. 

The hair is wonderful so far: no tangles, minimal shedding (I've washed once), colour matches my hair. I haven't measured but the length seems true/ generous. I've tinted the silk with semi permanent hair dye, and still used a little powder in the part to get the colour right.


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 11, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you @HairPleezeGrow  but I think the flash may be helping me out a little here, because she is not that seamless IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AbsyBlvd said:


> Ok, I realise I made a boo-boo when ordering this silk top full lace wig as a glueless wig cap, because there is no lace edge after the silk so there is a big dirty line of demarcation (aarrrrghhh!). I did all my proper silk-top research AFTER I received my unit lol. I realise now that I should've paid attention the the features of the varying wig caps on offer from Premier Lace Wigs, coz this baby is going to give me trouble.
> 
> I still really love it. The hair hold curls really well- I'm still loving my waves from wand curls I did on Saturday.
> 
> Anywho, I think this is the best the blending may get with this, and please excuse my sweetie. I dropped my phone on my head trying to get a pic earlier.


@AbsyBlvd, Blending looks really good!!! Are u saying that getting a wig that u could glue down would have blended better?


----------



## gn1g (Aug 11, 2015)

what are you all wearing beneath your wigs?  Between your hair and wig?


----------



## january noir (Aug 11, 2015)

gn1g said:


> what are you all wearing beneath your wigs?  Between your hair and wig?


I wear a mesh wig cap.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm Joining that for this last quarter of the year.
Just put in an order for a wig. I'll post details wen it gets here.

*space marker*


----------



## ClassyJSP (Aug 11, 2015)

gn1g said:


> what are you all wearing beneath your wigs?  Between your hair and wig?



nothing.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 11, 2015)

gn1g said:


> what are you all wearing beneath your wigs?  Between your hair and wig?


one of those doo-rag, black skully things that they sell in the beauty supply store


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 11, 2015)

what @TopShelf said @gn1g

@AbsyBlvd The blending looks great. I hope you love your unit as much as I love mine . Even your parting looks perfect. Did you tweeze and bleach it?<<<<<---- Nvm. I just read that its a silk top. LOL reading is most definitely fundamental.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 11, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> @AbsyBlvd, Blending looks really good!!! *Are u saying that getting a wig that u could glue down would have blended better?*



Thank you @scarcity21.
Probably. I have a full lace wig that I know I wouldn't have that problem with because the lace lays so flat, it just blends into my skin with ease, but that hair is way too silky for me to be exposing hairline. However, the seam on the silk edge is just so noticeable it's a real shame. I absolutely love everything else about this unit. I wish I'd looked closer at their cap construction because I didn't realise there wouldn't be a lace edge.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 11, 2015)

gn1g said:


> what are you all wearing beneath your wigs?  Between your hair and wig?



Cling film, silk scarf and stocking cap.

ETA: I prefer plastic bag +scarf + stocking and have gone back to this, as it stays on.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 11, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Cling film, silk scarf and stocking cap.


Good idea about the cling film. I desperately need to protect my edges.


----------



## Rain20 (Aug 11, 2015)

I bought the Brazilian kinky straight from premier lace wigs. Mine is puffy and doesn't hold a curl at all. Any advice? It is not shedding. But it is a puffball in the morning and I hate to manipulate daily.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 12, 2015)

Rain20 said:


> I bought the Brazilian kinky straight from premier lace wigs. Mine is puffy and doesn't hold a curl at all. Any advice? It is not shedding. But it is a puffball in the morning and I hate to manipulate daily.



Mine is naturally puffy. How long do you hold the heat appliance in the hair to curl? Do you let the curls set/ cool, before dropping? When I got mine, I shampood, moisture DC and let it air dry. I used heat protectant before lightly flat ironing and then wand-curling. I hold for at least 5 seconds before removing the wand, clipping the curls up and allowing to them to cool.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 12, 2015)

[QUOTE="EnExitStageLeft, post: 21671803,

@AbsyBlvd The blending looks great. I hope you love your unit as much as I love mine . Even your parting looks perfect. Did you tweeze and bleach it?<<<<<---- Nvm. I just read that its a silk top. LOL reading is most definitely fundamental.[/QUOTE]

Thank you @EnExitStageLeft. I do love this unit. I need to have it shaped a little, but I am enjoying the length for now.


----------



## cherishlove (Aug 12, 2015)

What are you all putting on your hair in braids?


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 12, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Good idea about the cling film. I desperately need to protect my edges.


What is cling film?


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 12, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> What is cling film?



What you (maybe) call saran wrap.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 12, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> What is cling film?



What we call saran wrap


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 12, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> What we call saran wrap


But how does that stay on under a wig cap? I can see a processing cap staying  on underneath a wig cap due the elastic band.


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 12, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you @scarcity21.
> Probably. I have a full lace wig that I know I wouldn't have that problem with because the lace lays so flat, it just blends into my skin with ease, but that hair is way too silky for me to be exposing hairline. However, the seam on the silk edge is just so noticeable it's a real shame. I absolutely love everything else about this unit. I wish I'd looked closer at their cap construction because I didn't realise there wouldn't be a lace edge.





AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you @scarcity21.
> Probably. I have a full lace wig that I know I wouldn't have that problem with because the lace lays so flat, it just blends into my skin with ease, but that hair is way too silky for me to be exposing hairline. However, the seam on the silk edge is just so noticeable it's a real shame. I absolutely love everything else about this unit. I wish I'd looked closer at their cap construction because I didn't realise there wouldn't be a lace edge.


@absyblvd, how do you secure you full lace wigs without glue? Elastic band method?


----------



## Rain20 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks @AbsyBlvd. Will try letting the curls cool. I tried using flexi rods overnight. The hair looks nice when I flat iron but by the end of the day it looks like rained on flat ironed natural hair.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 13, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> But how does that stay on under a wig cap? I can see a processing cap staying  on underneath a wig cap due the elastic band.



I haven't tried it but I like the idea of that under my wig cap, especially around my edges/perimeter of my head. And I'm thinking I may even get a GHE action as well.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Aug 13, 2015)

fell in love with the inna wig after seeing it on youtube ended up ordering a DR30 and DRBG but I'm tempted to go back and order an 2 also.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 13, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> @absyblvd, how do you secure you full lace wigs without glue? Elastic band method?



My first FL (the massive one) I started off bobby pinning it down, and using a little lash glue (for individuals as opposed to strips) on an inch or less section at my part. I then added the elastic band and stitched down the adjutable straps (making sure to keep them stretched as I went). The back is still really loose.

This new unit is a glueless cap, and fits perfectly, and I use three bobby pins- two to pin the sides down and one off-centre at the front (incase of any slipping back).


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 13, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> But how does that stay on under a wig cap? I can see a processing cap staying  on underneath a wig cap due the elastic band.



You know what? It does slide back. Not all the way, but still. It was something that I thought would work better (less bulk) than the plastic carrier bag I was using on my last round of wigging, but I may just go back to the carrier bag because it was more secure, and my GHE experience was consistent.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 13, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> You know what? It does slide back. Not all the way, but still. It was something that I thought would work better (less bulk) than the plastic carrier bag I was using on my last round of wigging, but I may just go back to the carrier bag because it was more secure, and my GHE experience was consistent.



^^That's the reason why I want to try it as well


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 14, 2015)

Sensationnel Rihanna wig
Color 1B
Purchased from Wigtypes.com


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 14, 2015)

@Smiley79 you have this wig laid. Love it.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 14, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Smiley79 you have this wig laid. Love it.



Aww Thanks @AbsyBlvd  lolll.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 14, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Sensationnel Rihanna wig
> Color 1B
> Purchased from Wigtypes.com
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you sent a pic with you in this wig. I saw it the other day and tried it on but it was a fail. Now I see I wasn't wearing it correctly.   I will be going back!


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks @pre_medicalrulz  Yes that wig needs a little bnit of work to make it look more realistic but it's a cutie.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 14, 2015)

Lace wig...............


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 14, 2015)

@pre_medicalrulz  Love it!!!!


----------



## BonBon (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm still wearing my curly wig.

Personally I don't think it looks quite like it does on the model as it gets poofy, but I'm glad I found this one anyway. Sensationnel Danielle.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 14, 2015)

@Sumra 
It looks even better on you!  when choosing a new wig, I try to remember that the pic of the model is not going to look just like the wig. They bring in stylists for the photoshoots and you know the stylist has GOT to "style" the unit their own way. How many of us know a hardheadedstylist?

The one you have looks like they may have cut it some on the ends.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 15, 2015)

OT: @Sumra @pre_medicalrulz  how are you girls watermarking your pics?


----------



## divachyk (Aug 15, 2015)

@Smiley79 I use apps on my phone. I have an Android and use PicsArt or Photo Grid.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 15, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> OT: @Sumra @pre_medicalrulz  how are you girls watermarking your pics?



Photogrid


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 20, 2015)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.): *September - December 2015 (really until it gets warm next Spring)*

2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.): *Leave it the heck alone ie length retention, low manipulation and time saved *

3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed, texturized, etc.], transitioning: *Natural*

4.Current hair length: *NL*

5.Styling choice of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.) *8-10 flat twists (I wish I knew how to cornrow lol)*

6.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear: *Purchased Sensationnel Wig: Chantel. It looks like my hair's big sister. *


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 20, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> View attachment 334747 Lace wig...............



Freetress Equal
Lace Deep Invisible L Part
Style: Jannie


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Aug 20, 2015)

Is it rude to ask my stylist to install a wig I ordered instead of one she made? I know some are kind of touchy about that stuff.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 21, 2015)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Is it rude to ask my stylist to install a wig I ordered instead of one she made? I know some are kind of touchy about that stuff.



I've never thought about it before and know nothing of that etiquette, but I can't see why there would be an issue. So she didn't make the unit, it's still a paying job to install and make it look pretty.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Aug 22, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd thanks for your advice!! It was no big deal after all


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 28, 2015)

My braid out this morning, on the kinky straight.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 28, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd  Love it! Love it! Your hair is so pretty AB!


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you @Smiley79 . I can't see your Annie pic. Do I need special permission?


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 28, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you @Smiley79 . I can't see your Annie pic. Do I need special permission?



Okay let me try to repost it. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 28, 2015)

Got a synthetic and a human hair wig. Both from Sams beauty and both less than $20. Ordered on the 24th received on the 29th
The longer one is the sentational fab fringe wig and it's human hair and the shorter one is the Piettra wig which is synthetic but heat friendly

No idea where that blue line came from


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 28, 2015)

@Smiley79 it still doesn't work for me


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 29, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Smiley79 it still doesn't work for me



Ok girl thanks i will try to repost it another time.


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 1, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Smiley79 it still doesn't work for me



I love these wigs, what are they called.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 1, 2015)

The one above is called *Marvel from Freetress*


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 1, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> I love these wigs, what are they called.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Those gorgeous wigs belong to @Smiley79. She named the last one the the post above.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2015)

Y'all are killing it in here! Didn't know my subscription had expired lol finally able to come back and post. Anyway I'm still wearing my wigs. Playing around with my oldies and made a new one that's a lace frontal unit. The unit was way to dark for me so I put some highlights in it. I still may go back and lighten it some more.
Anyway here's the oldies...
    


Here's the new frontal unit before color and then after color...


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 4, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow  oooooh nice! I love the wigs and the variety of colors that you chose.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> @HairPleezeGrow  oooooh nice! I love the wigs and the variety of colors that you chose.


Thanks! I'm getting good at this. I make and color all my wigs myself. Except for my gray one I ordered to bundles already that color and just made a wig with it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> I'm trying to get through those wigs that I ordered a couple months ago. Okay here's:
> *Freetress DANITY Wig
> Color OP99J
> Purchased from Wigtypes.com*
> ...


I absolutely love your blending and parting on your units! Great job!!!


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 4, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow Thanks so much for that feedback, I been studying these YT videos like crazy, lolll.   Btw, are you making your own units. That's what I've been trying to perfect. My challenge is how to lay the tracks to achieve a desired look.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 4, 2015)

Haven't bought new wigs since the beginning of the year.  Ordered 9 off wigtypes yesterday.   I'm so addicted.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> @HairPleezeGrow Thanks so much for that feedback, I been studying these YT videos like crazy, lolll.   Btw, are you making your own units. That's what I've been trying to perfect. My challenge is how to lay the tracks to achieve a desired look.


Yes ma'am I make my own units with closure and bundles doing the fold over method. This recent unit though I used a full frontal. Keep looking at the videos and practicing. Once you get the hang of it it does get easier and take your time.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2015)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Haven't bought new wigs since the beginning of the year.  Ordered 9 off wigtypes yesterday.   I'm so addicted.


9 oh lord lol don't tell me that. I already have 10 wigs and hubby is like don't get anymore lol. They must have some nice wigs there if you bought 9.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2015)

This is how my wigs look all of them once I tweeze my part and makeup blend whether I'm wearing a middle or side part
  

This is how they look when I'm done with my unit without tweezing and makeup blending. This one is my new frontal unit I haven't done anything to the part out of pure laziness


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 5, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is how my wigs look all of them once I tweeze my part and makeup blend whether I'm wearing a middle or side part
> View attachment 336415 View attachment 336417
> 
> This is how they look when I'm done with my unit without tweezing and makeup blending. This one is my new frontal unit I haven't done anything to the part out of pure laziness
> View attachment 336419


Wow that is such a big difference; so The tweezing is a must. You do such a good job. I am going to keep practicing, i really enjoy making my own.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 9, 2015)

Been taking tips all over the gaf and I'm feeling more confident about blending the awkward line of this wig. Kinda scared to change the part now lol


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 11, 2015)

I've been wearing the Nikki for 3 months now.  I wear it for 2-3 weeks and throw it out and put on a new one.  Get my hair braided every 4 weeks.  I'm loving this routine.   Don't know how I lost 300 dollars worth of hair but I found it fall cleaning.  Don't know what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 15, 2015)

Quick question, I know this may sound disgusting but is it okay for my hair to be slightly damp under a wig. I am trying to resume doing frequent cowashes but in the morning when I choose to wear a wig for work I will not have the time to wait for my hair to completely dry...so I'm wondering if slightly damp hair will be okay underneath.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 15, 2015)

cherishlove said:


> I've been wearing the Nikki for 3 months now.  I wear it for 2-3 weeks and throw it out and put on a new one.  Get my hair braided every 4 weeks.  I'm loving this routine.   Don't know how I lost 300 dollars worth of hair but I found it fall cleaning.  Don't know what I'm going to do with it.



Which wig is the Nikki wig? Which company?


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 15, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Quick question, I know this may sound disgusting but is it okay for my hair to be slightly damp under a wig. I am trying to resume doing frequent cowashes but in the morning when I choose to wear a wig for work I will not have the time to wait for my hair to completely dry...so I'm wondering if slightly damp hair will be okay underneath.



My hair is always damp under my wig but that is because I always baggy with a wig so the bag contains any funky smell.

I guess it depends on your own head and hair; whether it likes/ can take being wet for longer periods- afterall wet hair is more delicate. How it will be styled under your wig? Will you use anything to protect/ contain your hair from the cap?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Quick question, I know this may sound disgusting but is it okay for my hair to be slightly damp under a wig. I am trying to resume doing frequent cowashes but in the morning when I choose to wear a wig for work I will not have the time to wait for my hair to completely dry...so I'm wondering if slightly damp hair will be okay underneath.


I would not leave my hair damp. How damp is slightly? Can you use a handheld blow dryer to dry it completely or part way at night and let it air dry over night?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2015)

I colored my gray hair purple. I used three different purple colors. Can't wait to play in makeup and style my wig tomorrow.


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 15, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Which wig is the Nikki wig? Which company?


It's Janet collection.  I buy it for 22 on wigtypes.com


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 15, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I would not leave my hair damp. How damp is slightly? Can you use a handheld blow dryer to dry it completely or part way at night and let it air dry over night?



Its moist.....i try to towel dry it wih  a tee shirt.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 16, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Its moist.....i try to towel dry it wih  a tee shirt.


As long as you get most of the moisture out of it since you are not baggying but make sure you are protecting your hair between the wig cap you should be fine.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 16, 2015)

Here's the completed look guys. I had a side part with the hair pinned to the side and ended up doing a middle part instead.


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 16, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Been taking tips all over the gaf and I'm feeling more confident about blending the awkward line of this wig. Kinda scared to change the part now lol



I really like this wig. it looks natural. Looks really nice on you
Where did you get it?
What is her name ?


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 16, 2015)

thatscuteright said:


> I really like this wig. it looks natural. Looks really nice on you
> Where did you get it?
> What is her name ?



Thanks @thatscuteright. This is a custom unit I ordered from Premier Lace Wigs a couple of months ago. I've named her Rapunzel. She's 18" Brazilian Kinky Straight silk top.


----------



## cinnespice (Sep 16, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks @thatscuteright. This is a custom unit I ordered from Premier Lace Wigs a couple of months ago. I've named her Rapunzel. She's 18" Brazilian Kinky Straight silk top.


I going to order this but not the silk top it looks so real.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 16, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow I love the job you did with the colour. It looks great. Middle parts really suit you.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 16, 2015)

cinnespice said:


> I going to order this but not the silk top it looks so real.



Do it lol. I absolutely love this hair. And shedding isn't even a factor. I know I will order another one at some point too- full lace next time smh.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @HairPleezeGrow I love the job you did with the colour. It looks great. Middle parts really suit you.


Thank you ma'am


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 21, 2015)

My (Self-Customized) PremierLaceWig Kinky Straight and I are still happily happy .

Here are some pics from earlier. These are almost 1 week old flat iron/waves. I love the messy beachy wave look.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 21, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My (Self-Customized) PremierLaceWig Kinky Straight and I are still happily happy .
> 
> Here are some pics from earlier. These are almost 1 week old flat iron/waves. I love the messy beachy wave look.
> 
> ...


Lovely


----------



## Queensheba88 (Sep 22, 2015)

ahhhh i really think i have a problem i'm so addicted to these  wigs lol i just brought a deep curly one and now im thinking about a kinky straight.


----------



## cinnespice (Sep 22, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My (Self-Customized) PremierLaceWig Kinky Straight and I are still happily happy .
> 
> Here are some pics from earlier. These are almost 1 week old flat iron/waves. I love the messy beachy wave look.
> 
> ...


I got mines in mail last night.  Did you or @AbsyBlvd wash your wigs before you wore them?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 22, 2015)

@cinnespice

Yeah I did even though I didn't feel that I had to. It really didn't have that "factory" smell I experience with ClassicLaceWigs.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah @cinnespice I mirror what EnExitStageLeft said. I also washed mine before I wore it. I didn't seem necessary as the hair looked great and there was no smell.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 23, 2015)

I've been really enjoying my wigs. This was yesterday wig flexirod
 

This is today's curly. Couldn't decide if I wanted no lippie so tried on the deep red.


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 23, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Do it lol. I absolutely love this hair. And shedding isn't even a factor. I know I will order another one at some point too- full lace next time smh.


@AbsyBlvd how do you secure/wear full lacewigs? Glue?


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 23, 2015)

@scarcity21 On my first full lace (no silk), I used a little lash glue to secure the much larger unit at my parting (about 1 inch) and bobby pins. Then I sewed in an elastic band ear to ear aka 'tootsies mom' method and stitched down the straps for a slightly tighter fit.

For my two other wigs (lace front and the current) I use four bobby pins at the front.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Sep 24, 2015)

Just ordered a few shorties ... ready to braid it up and wig through fall/winter.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 25, 2015)

Got my wigs in the mail and I was dancing like it was Christmas lol. Can't wait to try one out on Monday.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 26, 2015)

Ok ...is it terrible that I've ordered another kinky straight wig already? This time it is full lace (not glueless and no silk). I am hoping not to _have_ to have leave out, and not to put so much pressure on my hairline because of the 'bulky' edge on my current unit. 28 days and counting....


----------



## divachyk (Sep 27, 2015)

On your Premier Lace Kinky Straight Units...

@EnExitStageLeft, what length, density and lace color did you purchase?

@AbsyBlvd, what density and lace color did you purchase? (I see your length is 18").


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 27, 2015)

@divachyk the one I have is 80-100 density, either dark or medium brown lace. On the one I've just ordered, I've asked for 60-80% with medium brown lace.


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 27, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Do it lol. I absolutely love this hair. And shedding isn't even a factor. I know I will order another one at some point too- full lace next time smh.


@AbsyBlvd why full lace over silk? where you having problems blending?
In the  pic u posted was the wig installed behind the hairline?


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 27, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> @AbsyBlvd why full lace over silk? where you having problems blending?
> In the  pic u posted was the wig installed behind the hairline?



Yeah @scarcity21 This is a glueless cap and there is no lace edge to help blend- it's pretty restrictive. With this unit I leave out about 5mm (or less) of my hairline- the bare minimum. I've got it down now, but I'd prefer the have the option of not leaving any hair out at all- especially as I have a delicate spot at the front that was bald at the beginning of the year (it's about 3 inches now). 

I could've ordered a full lace with silk top but after doing some research, the line of demarcation can still be pretty visible depending on the vendor and placement. I didn't want to have to deal with difficult blending all over again.


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 27, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Yeah @scarcity21 This is a glueless cap and there is no lace edge to help blend- it's pretty restrictive. With this unit I leave out about 5mm (or less) of my hairline- the bare minimum. I've got it down now, but I'd prefer the have the option of not leaving any hair out at all- especially as I have a delicate spot at the front that was bald at the beginning of the year (it's about 3 inches now).
> 
> I could've ordered a full lace with silk top but after doing some research, the line of demarcation can still be pretty visible depending on the vendor and placement. I didn't want to have to deal with difficult blending all over again.



@AbsyBlvd thanks for responding, one other question. why full lace over lacefront?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 27, 2015)

@divachyk
I got their standard 18inch stock wig. Its a lace front and the lace is light brown (I think) and its a 120% density. I bought this last year and just let it sit around for a few months and pulled it out in the summer. I wasn't about to run around in 18 inch hair in GA summer weather, so I cut it to my shoulders. Grew tired of that and cut about 2 more inches off and now I'm rocking a 'long bob'...aka "LOB" .

Its an amazing wig and I have another on in the standard 18 inch just in case I ever decide to take a ride down the "long hair don't care" route. Right now, I'm loving the shorter lengths.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 27, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> @AbsyBlvd thanks for responding, one other question. why full lace over lacefront?



No problem. If i'm gonna spend the money, I prefer not to have tracks in the back. I like the versatility.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 1, 2015)

Alright ladies I did a pink. Used adore brand again with four different pinks. Think I should have left the magenta out bc it makes it look a bit reddish if I'm not in the sun. I'm hoping it'll show the more I wash it. I used adore magenta, pink blush, pink fire, & fierce fuscha (sp?) Anyway here's a pic of before and all the afters...its not styled and I don't have on makeup so bear with me just eyeliner and lashes.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 2, 2015)

Woohoo, it's been a while, but I'm sew a wig this weekend. I need to watch some more YT videos so I can nail the technique down. I always struggle with the top, smh.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey @AbsyBlvd could please put a direct link to the wig you just ordered? Thanks!!! Also what cap size are you getting?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2015)

Alright y'all styled... think this is my final hair coloring for a while til I think of something else lol. Hubby shockingly wants me to do a rainbow wig but idk


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 3, 2015)

Anyone have any recs for gray wigs about shoulder length or above.  I'm looking for my mom.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm planning on protective styling long term with wigs. Here's my wig made using ONYC's relaxed perm hair and closure. It's 2 bundles of 14 & 16" and a 14-16" closure. I have an appointment to get my hair braided underneath with my stylist at Reniece and co., November 3rd. Until then, I will be doing it myself as best as I can because I can't cornrow well. The plan is to leave the cornrows in for 6 weeks at a time. I'm hopeful that this regimen works for me.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 3, 2015)

1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):
Enitre year
2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):
Protective styling and hair retention. I quite frankly do not have the time to dedicate to my hair for weekly loose washing and styling, only for it to not turn out right or last only a few days, so this is a great option for me. I am 4b natural and I love natural, however, I have started this regimen with a straight hair wig due to having recently been in a wedding. I have some ONYC 3c-4a hair that I'm getting ready to have made into a wig as well and will rock that more with an occasional straight hair wig switch up.
3.Whether you are: natural, relaxed [texlaxed, bonelaxed,  texturized, etc.], transitioning:
Natural since 2008
4.Current hair length:
Not sure, I don't length check but if I were to guess APL.
5.Styling choice  of hidden hair (ie. Beehive, plaits, cornrows, etc.)
Cornrows, likely in a beehive. As mentioned above, I will get my hair braided officially November 3rd and every 6 weeks thereafter, so whatever pattern Reniece and her stylists use.
6.Photo of your starting point (if you have hair growth goals, and/or just want to share):
See attachments; pics in black salon cape are the most recent length from 2014.
7.Photo of any wigs you are currently wearing and/or hope to wear:
See post above


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2015)

cherishlove said:


> Anyone have any recs for gray wigs about shoulder length or above.  I'm looking for my mom.


Sorry I don't hun but maybe the other girls will chime in


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> I'm planning on protective styling long term with wigs. Here's my wig made using ONYC's relaxed perm hair and closure. It's 2 bundles of 14 & 16" and a 14-16" closure. I have an appointment to get my hair braided underneath with my stylist at Reniece and co., November 3rd. Until then, I will be doing it myself as best as I can because I can't cornrow well. The plan is to leave the cornrows in for 6 weeks at a time. I'm hopeful that this regimen works for me.


This looks beautiful! And you're going to be getting it done by one of the best. I'm so jelly wish she came to Texas lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> 1.How long do you plan on wigging it (3months, the entire year, between other protective styles, etc.):
> Enitre year
> 2.Purpose of joining challenge (protective styling, low manipulation, hair retention, etc.):
> Protective styling and hair retention. I quite frankly do not have the time to dedicate to my hair for weekly loose washing and styling, only for it to not turn out right or last only a few days, so this is a great option for me. I am 4b natural and I love natural, however, I have started this regimen with a straight hair wig due to having recently been in a wedding. I have some ONYC 3c-4a hair that I'm getting ready to have made into a wig as well and will rock that more with an occasional straight hair wig switch up.
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 3, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This looks beautiful! And you're going to be getting it done by one of the best. I'm so jelly wish she came to Texas lol



Thank you!!! They are so good but hurt the pocket lol! I was trying to find a cheaper option but I have #hairgoals so I'll stick with them, knowing they deliver. I keep saying she needs to start teaching others.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 3, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Welcome!


Thank you!!!


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 3, 2015)

Just got my wig stands from Amazon. I'm official!!! Lol! The other one is for my future kinky curly wig. Woohoo!!!


----------



## BlackRinse (Oct 4, 2015)

I am going to join this challenge, since my hair stays perpetually damaged and going no where. Trying to figure out what wig to buy, so far found this one: http://www.lacewigtrend.com/stock-f...02-p-61:799240df9eb68edf86210d1fc289649e.html


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 4, 2015)

BlackRinse said:


> I am going to join this challenge, since my hair stays perpetually damaged and going no where. Trying to figure out what wig to buy, so far found this one: http://www.lacewigtrend.com/stock-f...02-p-61:799240df9eb68edf86210d1fc289649e.html


Welcome!


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 4, 2015)

If any one is interested I found a lot of Gray wigs on nyhairmall for my mom.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 5, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> Hey @AbsyBlvd could please put a direct link to the wig you just ordered? Thanks!!! Also what cap size are you getting?



I will come back and post the link. I am ordering custom because I have a tiny head (only 20.5 inches) but I've ordered 21 for the new unit.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm loving FreeTress Equal Charlie and will post a YouTube review on her soon.
http://www.samsbeauty.com/service/FreeTress-Equal-Synthetic-Hair-Wig-Charlie-g-30081199.html


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 5, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> Hey @AbsyBlvd could please put a direct link to the wig you just ordered? Thanks!!! Also what cap size are you getting?



I just made a repeat of my first order, with amendments. Here's the link;
http://www.premierlacewigs.com/brazilian-virgin-hair-full-lace-wigs-kinky-straight.html


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 10, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I just made a repeat of my first order, with amendments. Here's the link;
> http://www.premierlacewigs.com/brazilian-virgin-hair-full-lace-wigs-kinky-straight.html



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 11, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> Thank you so much!!!



You're welcome.


----------



## cinnespice (Oct 11, 2015)

I had a dream that some how my wig disappeared midway through.... 
Please don't let that happen in real life that is my silent plea.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 12, 2015)

^like it flew off? 

Putting my wig on everyday has made my hair life so much easier! 
I'm concerned with my edges though. When I remove the wig the lace catches a bit on my edges. Having them snatched away isn't an option.

How is everyone preventing this?


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 13, 2015)

FollicleFanatic said:


> ^like it flew off?
> 
> Putting my wig on everyday has made my hair life so much easier!
> I'm concerned with my edges though. When I remove the wig the lace catches a bit on my edges. Having them snatched away isn't an option.
> ...



My wigs have very soft lace but what I have done before is sewn silk the color of my skin to the inside of the wig.


----------



## thatscuteright (Oct 13, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> I'm planning on protective styling long term with wigs. Here's my wig made using ONYC's relaxed perm hair and closure. It's 2 bundles of 14 & 16" and a 14-16" closure. I have an appointment to get my hair braided underneath with my stylist at Reniece and co., November 3rd. Until then, I will be doing it myself as best as I can because I can't cornrow well. The plan is to leave the cornrows in for 6 weeks at a time. I'm hopeful that this regimen works for me.



This is really nice. Is it a full wig or half ? It looks really natural.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 13, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> Just got my wig stands from Amazon. I'm official!!! Lol! The other one is for my future kinky curly wig. Woohoo!!!



Oooh I need one of these! I just completed my wig with my Aliexress hair.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 13, 2015)

I am absolutely done with using Dome caps to make my wigs. All my hard work and the wig doesn't stay snug on my head.  I'm gonna have to suck it up and start finding those Japanese Swim caps.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 13, 2015)

Funny alert.  I lost my wig for a week.  I found it and it was under my couch.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 13, 2015)

thatscuteright said:


> This is really nice. Is it a full wig or half ? It looks really natural.


It's a full wig with a closure.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 21, 2015)

Straight wig for the fall season.
Its an old Best Lace (full lace) unit with my edges left out.


----------



## LadyPBC (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm new to the thread party.  Not tryna jack but can I ask one quick question?!  Which is better if I'm coily but want to wear a straight lace wig - front lace or glueless?  I want to keep all of my hair hidden.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 22, 2015)

LadyPBC said:


> I'm new to the thread party.  Not tryna jack but can I ask one quick question?!  Which is better if I'm coily but want to wear a straight lace wig - front lace or glueless?  I want to keep all of my hair hidden.  Thanks in advance!


I don't think it matters as long as all your hair is hidden.  I braid in a beehive.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 22, 2015)

Can you ladies post your wig regimen?

I'll start with mine.  I get my hair braided every 4-6 weeks in a beehive.  While in a beehive I apply Hawaiian silky 14 n 1 and monistat  cream.  I wash or rinse about 3 times a week.  When I wash I use Dr bronners.  When I take my hair down I wash with Dr bronners and use nourish spa to condition blow dry and have my hair put back up into a beehive.

I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 22, 2015)

Regimen-

Shampoo, Protein, DC, moisturize and blowdry before braids.
Braids: cornrows 8-10 straight back.
Keep them in 6-8 weeks.
Shampoo scalp and cowash hair on Wednesdays

Daily scalp: oil mix
Moisturize first by spritzing distilled water then applying diluted SM JBCO leave in

Take down and do it over.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have 4c natural hair honestly I have never glued a wig down. I do not think it is necessary.
Bobbi pins work well.



LadyPBC said:


> I'm new to the thread party.  Not tryna jack but can I ask one quick question?!  Which is better if I'm coily but want to wear a straight lace wig - front lace or glueless?  I want to keep all of my hair hidden.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 22, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Regimen-
> 
> Shampoo, Protein, DC, moisturize and blowdry before braids.
> Braids: cornrows 8-10 straight back.
> ...


Yes.  I feel like I'm missing something.  Im going to add protein and a moisturizer.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Oct 22, 2015)

I purchased this for $35 wigtypes. Can't wait to rock it when it gets colder


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 25, 2015)

I wear full and half wigs as a protective style.
I'm in the process of moving and my fiancé literally picked up 1 half-wig and braid hair (I use to make longer ponytails/fuller buns). I don't know what he was thinking for he didn't comment on it for he just stuffed it into a bag. lol. I just giggled to myself.
Mind you my fiancé has never seen me with my natural hair. Sooo...embarrassing.
He did, however, knock on the bathroom door to check on me after my long shower. He cracked the door to see if I was okay as I was combing out my freshly washed hair. My hair is long, just isn't as long as my curly wigs, but again he didn't say anything and eyes didn't bulge out lol


----------



## jennifer30 (Oct 25, 2015)

i want to join this challenge but i have a question. how do u take care of your hair under a wig without too much manipulation?


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 25, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i want to join this challenge but i have a question. how do u take care of your hair under a wig without too much manipulation?


I wear my hair in loose plaits and I only shampoo and rebraid every few weeks. I moisturize about every other day.


----------



## jennifer30 (Oct 25, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I wear my hair in loose plaits and I only shampoo and rebraid every few weeks. I moisturize about every other day.



nice.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 28, 2015)

F I N A L L Y got some cornrows yesterday.
I feel official now. lol

I have 9 going straight back with no extension hair used. She braided gently and  since she knows me, was she not offended that I brought my own seamless bone combs and product.

I set my next appointment for November 30th to get them redone.
This set will only be in for 4 weeks, the next set for 6-7 weeks because my braider will be out of town.

Thinking about washing 2xs a week vs. only on Wednesdays.

Wednesdays wash | Saturday water rinse only.


----------



## alex114 (Oct 30, 2015)

I was in cornrows for about 5 weeks (from early september to mid-october) and this week I took them out and went to go straighten my hair-- but because it was raining for 2 days (and I didn't feel like messing with my wrap today) I've still been wigging it lol, except for Thursday.

I have a question-- how does everyone protect their edges from harsh lace in synthetic lace fronts, or even from rubbing against full wigs? Is there a product or a technique that you could share?


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hands down Outre Annie is a must have wig for every natural girl to have on hand. Loving it.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 30, 2015)

Just peeped it. Thanks for the rec. I'm buying one tonight. 
Also buying Freetress Equal - Jannie | Yaki Texture **




Smiley79 said:


> Hands down Outre Annie is a must have wig for every natural girl to have on hand. Loving it.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Oct 30, 2015)

I have both.. I love jannie I brount annie in the wrong color so it doesn't match my leave out


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 30, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Just peeped it. Thanks for the rec. I'm buying one tonight.
> Also buying Freetress Equal - Jannie | Yaki Texture **


Wigtypes finally got Jannie in stock and I'm tempted to buy a 4/30 and a 99J.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 30, 2015)

soo sad I can't find the Outre Annie online in a 1B anywhere


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 30, 2015)

@yaya24 oh wow, it's sold out? If I see it anywhere online I'll PM you.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you soooooo much! I would really appreciate that.  I'll also look some more this weekend. . maybe I should get it for $30.00.. found it  


Smiley79 said:


> @yaya24 oh wow, it's sold out? If I see it anywhere online I'll PM you.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 30, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Thank you soooooo much! I would really appreciate that.  I'll also look some more this weekend. . maybe I should get it for $30.00.. found it



$30...Unless you need it right away, try to wait girlie. I paid $14 from wigtypes.com


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 30, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> $30...Unless you need it right away, try to wait girlie. I paid $14 from wigtypes.com



OK, thanks that's what I was thinking. 30$ seemed steep as hell for some straight yaki braiding hair on a wig cap lol. Especially since I was seeing all the mentions of it being under $15.00

I don't need it right now so I'll hold off.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Ladies,
I've been MIA waiting for my full lace wig to arrive (and over at BHM schooling up studying the archives). Well its here and I've been steady tweaking. The kinky straight hair didn't feel as soft as my other unit, but it still feels good. This unit is too small thanks to me, and like Goldilocks, I'm hoping third time custom will be the charm (these things really are addictive). For the forthcoming months I will try make it work lol.
Reading BHM archives gave me courage to do a bonded application so this is my second ever glued app. Spirit gum is my choice of adhesive. First time was a real mess. I'm still working on some things.

The wig is 18", kinky straight, natural colour, full lace with adjustable straps in the back. I applied last night and slept with four bantu knots. Ooh ETA: 60% density perimeter graduating to 80% throughout. Medium brown lace.


ATTACH=full]341199[/ATTACH]


----------



## alex114 (Oct 31, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been MIA waiting for my full lace wig to arrive (and over at BHM schooling up studying the archives). Well its here and I've been steady tweaking. The kinky straight hair didn't feel as soft as my other unit, but it still feels good. This unit is too small thanks to me, and like Goldilocks, I'm hoping third time custom will be the charm (these things really are addictive). For the forthcoming months I will try make it work lol.
> Reading BHM archives gave me courage to do a bonded application so this is my second ever glued app. Spirit gum is my choice of adhesive. First time was a real mess. I'm still working on some things.
> 
> The wig is 18", kinky straight, natural colour, full lace with adjustable straps in the back. I applied last night and slept with four bantu knots.View attachment 341199


Oh that's beauuuutiful @AbsyBlvd !!!!!!! I have two Brazilian lace fronts but the lace doesn't look anywhere this close to my skin tone. And the adhesive doesn't mess with your edges? 

Either way, amazinggggg, I am


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 31, 2015)

alex114 said:


> Oh that's beauuuutiful @AbsyBlvd !!!!!!! I have two Brazilian lace fronts but the lace doesn't look anywhere this close to my skin tone. And the adhesive doesn't mess with your edges?
> 
> Either way, amazinggggg, I am



Thank you @alex114 I've been tweaking my heart out lol. The lace started off a decent match but urmm...then came the knot bleaching...I've only tried this spirit gum on my head for a total of 3 days. I'll have to use it a bit more to really tell but so far no bothers. I also use scalp protector first.

I've got a silk scarf covering my hair and stocking cap underneath the wig so I really hope my edges are not hurt in the process. If it were a tad largerI'd have no worries about it. I have some crust around my side burn area (both smdh) I need to work lol on but it's already getting better.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Oct 31, 2015)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Wigtypes finally got Jannie in stock and I'm tempted to buy a 4/30 and a 99J.



Buy it girl. Jannie is beautiful. I bought 4 once they came back in stock because I missed them when they first came out. I stalked websites for 3 months

Eta: Now I want 99j after seeing this video. Love the color!


----------



## alex114 (Nov 1, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you @alex114 I've been tweaking my heart out lol. The lace started off a decent match but urmm...then came the knot bleaching...I've only tried this spirit gum on my head for a total of 3 days. I'll have to use it a bit more to really tell but so far no bothers. I also use scalp protector first.
> 
> I've got a silk scarf covering my hair and stocking cap underneath the wig so I really hope my edges are not hurt in the process. If it were a tad largerI'd have no worries about it. I have some crust around my side burn area (both smdh) I need to work lol on but it's already getting better.


I am just too scared to do the kmot bleaching and use adhesives  so I mostly just use gel which kinda secures my wigs to my scalp lightly and use a light stocking cap under my wigs-- you're making me want to try them! Did you seal the cuticles too?


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 1, 2015)

alex114 said:


> I am just too scared to do the kmot bleaching and use adhesives  so I mostly just use gel which kinda secures my wigs to my scalp lightly and use a light stocking cap under my wigs-- you're making me want to try them! Did you seal the cuticles too?



@alex114 I bleached the knots on my first lace wig no problems (I felt quite proud for a first time lol), then I do this one and made a right mess of it . I too was scared and never really thought about bonding the front before I went off to study those BHM archives. Before that, I was bobby pinning and/ or using the elastic band (aka tootsie's mom's method). I am still a little weary and only chose spirit gum because it's used theatrically and from the threads I read, it seemed milder than other adhesives. Although I previously dabbled with a bit of eyelash glue on my part section.

After bleaching, I sealed the knots with a light coat of matte acrylic sealer.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 2, 2015)

This is my new wig, I forgot her name but I love the bangs. I hate the curl so I'm going to try straighten the front for work tomorrow.


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 2, 2015)

So I found outré Annie online selling in the UK. I was look for a really long time a few months ago, trying to find this particular wig because I saw twin goddess doing a tutorial with it. So after seeing a few people post about it on here and a quick search I found it. Gonna buy it buy it just in case it runs out.
So happy 

How long does this wig last before it starts looking a hot mess?


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 2, 2015)

Welll, you snooze you lose lol. I had 2x 1b Jannie in my cart Saturday and both were out of stock when I hit checkout. Lol.
Annie and Jannie .. you will both be mine some day lol
Guess I'll have to stick with purchasing another expensive unit for now..



yaya24 said:


> Just peeped it. Thanks for the rec. I'm buying one tonight.
> Also buying Freetress Equal - Jannie | Yaki Texture **


----------



## alex114 (Nov 2, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @alex114 I bleached the knots on my first lace wig no problems (I felt quite proud for a first time lol), then I do this one and made a right mess of it . I too was scared and never really thought about bonding the front before I went off to study those BHM archives. Before that, I was bobby pinning and/ or using the elastic band (aka tootsie's mom's method). I am still a little weary and only chose spirit gum because it's used theatrically and from the threads I read, it seemed milder than other adhesives. Although I previously dabbled with a bit of eyelash glue on my part section.
> 
> After bleaching, I sealed the knots with a light coat of matte acrylic sealer.


Ohhhh ok. Well you might have convinced me to do this on my next human unit because like I said that natural closure and part you have is


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Nov 2, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Welll, you snooze you lose lol. I had 2x 1b Jannie in my cart Saturday and both were out of stock when I hit checkout. Lol.
> Annie and Jannie .. you will both be mine some day lol
> Guess I'll have to stick with purchasing another expensive unit for now..



Have you tried a #2? It still off-black. Its available here
http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shop...ep-invisible-l-part-lace-front-wig-jannie.htm

I've ordered from them and there's' free shipping right now.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for looking out @Always~Wear~Joy ! 
Unfortunately I couldn't figure out how to get the free shipping without spending $50 on the Beauty of NY site. The wig on there was 23.39 so I'd have to buy 3 (or 2+ other stuff I don't need) to get the free shipping.
I searched again this morning and found the 1b at SamsBeauty. They have 4.99 shipping when you spend $30.0 and the wig was 19.99. Bought 2.  Total with shipping $44.97. Yay.



Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Have you tried a #2? It still off-black. Its availab
> le here
> http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shop...ep-invisible-l-part-lace-front-wig-jannie.htm
> 
> I've ordered from them and there's' free shipping right now.


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 3, 2015)

ms.tatiana said:


> View attachment 341313This is my new wig, I forgot her name but I love the bangs. I hate the curl so I'm going to try straighten the front for work tomorrow.



I love this! Do you know what brand it is?


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 3, 2015)

@alex114 oh go on give it a try (not that I am trying to coerce you into being my application buddy or anyhing) but seriously, this isn't easy. 

I got a 3 day hold with the spirit gum before the lace started lifting. I oiled my scalp and baggied last night. Today I spent close to 1 1/2hrs applying the everything. I hope I speed up with practice.


----------



## alex114 (Nov 3, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd hmm a 3 day hold you say?  (heads off to amazon)


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Nov 3, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Thanks for looking out @Always~Wear~Joy !
> Unfortunately I couldn't figure out how to get the free shipping without spending $50 on the Beauty of NY site. The wig on there was 23.39 so I'd have to buy 3 (or 2+ other stuff I don't need) to get the free shipping.
> I searched again this morning and found the 1b at SamsBeauty. They have 4.99 shipping when you spend $30.0 and the wig was 19.99. Bought 2.  Total with shipping $44.97. Yay.



Ok cool!!! I'm glad you got them. I love the wig and get so many compliments. Freetress did a great job.


----------



## Michelle1971 (Nov 3, 2015)

Question...
Does anyone not wear lace fronts, either synthetic or human hair?
What I mean is does anyone just wear half-wigs or full wigs?
I have a big head and have issues to begin with but the hard synthetic lace cuts into my scalp and I just don't want to lose any hair.
Any suggestions?


----------



## cherishlove (Nov 4, 2015)

Sistawigs is having a sale right now.   I bought some packs of hair for 1.99 BOGO.


----------



## Rain20 (Nov 4, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd how do you remove spirit gum?


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 4, 2015)

Rain20 said:


> @AbsyBlvd how do you remove spirit gum?



I mainly use 90% alcohol (Surgical Spirit) as it works fastest. I also use Adhesive and Make up remover or Bond Off.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2015)

Still wearing Vanessa La Jay. I need to pull out another wig for December though.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 8, 2015)

Just ordered a cute short wig by either freetress equal or new born free. The wig is called Charlie. 

Can't wait for it to come. 

im gonna keep wearing my wigs until about April. I might do a big reveal for my bday


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 8, 2015)

beingofserenity said:


> I love this! Do you know what brand it is?



I'm so sorry, I don't I brought her in store and just threw the package away.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Nov 8, 2015)

Michelle1971 said:


> Question...
> Does anyone not wear lace fronts, either synthetic or human hair?
> What I mean is does anyone just wear half-wigs or full wigs?
> I have a big head and have issues to begin with but the hard synthetic lace cuts into my scalp and I just don't want to lose any hair.
> Any suggestions?



Big head in the house 
I don't really wear half wigs anymore but when I did I would pick a twistout textured wig so I could just flat twist the first inch or 2, and pin them down to cover where the wig starts. Very natural look and super easy to blend. I would only use the front comb and I would oil up where the comb goes so it wouldn't pull my hair.

For lacefronts I've been doing something similar, oiling up where the lace would lay and being very careful applying/removing. I cut out all of the combs and adjustable straps too since the fit is good without any tightness. Anything right or snug on my done will give me a headache. Test out the fit before cutting anything out though. Hth


----------



## Saga (Nov 8, 2015)

So I've been sporting an Ali express human hair lace wig all year which I have since cut and dyed. After seeing the effects the lace + wig caps can have on my edges I've decided to find a curly half wig to wear so I can leave my edges out. I spent a lot of time on saturday watching YT vids to find the best one, and ended up deciding on this:  https://www.hairsisters.com/product...?backToShopping=/category/Entry-Point/0?page=

I don't like the way they have the model wearing it, I plan to push it behind my hair line and set my natural hair on small grey perm rods to match the texture. I want to able to go throughout my day without being afraid of my lace wig shifting (The cap size that I chose wasn't tight enough). Plus I figure when I workout all I would have to do it put on a headband and keep it moving.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's an update I haven't been doing what I said I was but it's coming back nicely


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 9, 2015)

Back to the drawing board  they refunded me my coins yesterday. I guess they did not have it in inventory. lol



Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Ok cool!!! I'm glad you got them. I love the wig and get so many compliments. Freetress did a great job.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 9, 2015)

It's been a little different sleeping in my wig. Not uncomfortable but it takes some getting used to because I am so used to whipping the wig off my head when I get indoors. 

I tried a braid out today but when I took down the plaits in the a.m they were wet = fail lol. Thank goodness for the wig hair because it was still passable for work lol.

I removed my wig tonight (with Ben Nye Bond Off) as I didn't do it over the weekend as planned. It took about 20-30mins and I had my friend and good convo to distract me from rushing the job. Tonight I'm going to baggy overnight and wash the wig in the morning and reapply at some point tomorrow.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 10, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Alright ladies I did a pink. Used adore brand again with four different pinks. Think I should have left the magenta out bc it makes it look a bit reddish if I'm not in the sun. I'm hoping it'll show the more I wash it. I used adore magenta, pink blush, pink fire, & fierce fuscha (sp?) Anyway here's a pic of before and all the afters...its not styled and I don't have on makeup so bear with me just eyeliner and lashes.
> View attachment 338693 View attachment 338695 View attachment 338697



@HairPleezeGrow Can you please explain your coloring process (step by step) for your extensions including how many bottles are needed etc. I plan to try to dye 3 bundles of straight hair and a closure this weekend so I can make a wig. Since it's Fall/Winter season I'd like to try to achieve anything similar to these deep colors


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 12, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> My full wig that I made with Aliexpress body wave hair and a closure; I absolutely love making my own wigs on the weekends. I feel like I'm living out my dream of going to Cosmetology school, lol, smh.
> View attachment 342177 View attachment 342179 View attachment 342181



Nice. I need to stop being lazy and try making my own hair..


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 12, 2015)

beingofserenity said:


> Nice. I need to stop being lazy and try making my own hair..



Thank you. Yea I get lazy with it too sometimes, lol.


----------



## melisandre (Nov 12, 2015)

I took a break from wigs for the summer. But now that the weather has cooled off, I'm ready go back to my favorite protective style.  I ended up ordering Freetress Spring Blossom for work and Freestress Marvel for the weekends.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 12, 2015)

Ordered an Italian Yaki silk top full lace unit last night.
Its 16 inches and should be here on Monday.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 12, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> @HairPleezeGrow Can you please explain your coloring process (step by step) for your extensions including how many bottles are needed etc. I plan to try to dye 3 bundles of straight hair and a closure this weekend so I can make a wig. Since it's Fall/Winter season I'd like to try to achieve anything similar to these deep colors


Hey hun...sorry been busy but yes ma'am I can. You will need gloves, hair dye bowl, wisk,application brush, 30 vol developer, bleaching powder, Red out (it corrects the reds n copper tones), and a toner (Clairol makes good ones). I will leave pics below of the items I use minus the bowl, wisk n appl brush
-If you're coloring three bundles and a closure you will need to lift the hair (meaning bleach it to the desired lift you want).
-I like to use 30 volume developer the cream kind. You can use 40 vol but it will lift quicker and you really have to watch it.
-You will also need a bleach powder (this is what lifts the hair from dark to light) I like to use any of these sometimes I use them all.
- I use the scoop that comes in the container and measure out the bleach powder then put into a dye bowl. I then use the same scoop to add the developer. Use equal amounts. With three bundles and a closure you can do two to three scoops of both and wisk together. You may have to make two batches of this.
- After its mixed well add the red out (10 drops) to the mixture and wisk well. It will turn the mixture purple color. That's okay it won't turn the hair purple.
-While that sets you want to lay your first bundle down on either foil or trash bag if you have it laid out. I like to use foil bc when I'm done I just wrap it up in the foil I'm using.
-detangle to hair thoroughly with a wide toothed comb.
-starting from the bottom begin applying your mixture with the application brush. Make sure you coat every piece and keep moving across. Once you're done move up some more until you reach where you would like the color to stop towards the roots.
-comb through gently then flip the weft over and complete the other side the same exact way. Make sure it's all coated. I like to turn my brush at an angle when I get to where I want the color to stop to do strokes downward. This is so I don't have the line of demarcation straight across.
- Once all coated wrap it up in the foil and let it process. Start the next bundle and so forth.
-with the closure its easier if you lay it flat and have the hair spread out into about three sections so your roots are all even when you apply to however high up you go on there.
-keep checking your bundles as they're processing to see if they've lifted to the blonde color you desire so you can add your color to the bundles later.
-once they have lifted to your desired blonde shade rinse out all the bleach. After that use a neutralizing shampoo and wash the bundles thoroughly. Make sure you get all the bleach out.
-then wash and shampoo with (Clairol shimmer lights shampoo & conditioner)
-DC with whatever conditioner you like to use and then let it air dry. Once dry you can add your dye color you got. If you're doing box dye probably three boxes just to be on safe side. You want to make sure you have enough. I'd even get four and return what you don't use. Let that process on the hair per box instructions or like 45 minutes then rinse and don't wash. Only condition after this. Let air dry and style as desired. I know it's a lot and I'm sorry I hope you can understand me. Here's the products I use to bleach (to add color I use adore colors that I order on eBay.I usually use four bottles of adore and that's with four bundles n a closure)
I like to use the Wella developer, the Basic white, kielodocolors (sp?), and the red out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 12, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> My full wig that I made with Aliexpress body wave hair and a closure; I absolutely love making my own wigs on the weekends. I feel like I'm living out my dream of going to Cosmetology school, lol, smh.
> View attachment 342177 View attachment 342179 View attachment 342181


I love it! You're doing a wonderful job.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 12, 2015)

So I re-bleached my wig from January. I wanted it lighter. The top is the color I originally lifted it to. The bottom and other pics is what I lifted it to yesterday. And then the styled pic from today.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 12, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow I enjoy seeing your colour skills. This blonde really suits your complexion.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow Thank you so much for thedetailed breakdown and for the compliment @HairPleezeGrow. Now I see why salons charge what they do for color services. Lol. I will go over the steps and items I need.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 12, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @HairPleezeGrow I enjoy seeing your colour skills. This blonde really suits your complexion.


Thank you hun! I'm still learning myself but its nice to be able to just do it yourself.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 12, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Wow Thank you so much for thedetailed breakdown and for the compliment @HairPleezeGrow. Now I see why salons charge what they do for color services. Lol. I will go over the steps and items I need.


Girl make YouTube your bff lol you can learn a lot by watching videos especially if you're a visual learner. YouTube it so you can get an idea.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Soooo..i've been needing a long straight wig for my stash and since i am resourceful and had some time on my hands i got the bright idea to relax /perm one of my kinky curly wigs. I realized i just love straighter styles more and my wig turned out perfect!! Like a fine light yaki. I applied the relaxer for 20 mins or so then neutralized air dryed and flatironed. Im excited to wear it because its beautiful. Natural density so i can wear it everyday just need to cut a few long layers through out.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 12, 2015)

Queensheba88 said:


> View attachment 342273 Soooo..i've been needing a long straight wig for my stash and since i am resourceful and had some time on my hands i got the bright idea to relax /perm one of my kinky curly wigs. I realized i just love straighter styles more and my wig turned out perfect!! Like a fine light yaki. I applied the relaxer for 20 mins or so then neutralized air dryed and flatironed. Im excited to wear it because its beautiful. Natural density so i can wear it everyday just need to cut a few long layers through out.



Oooh Wow. Thats a brilliant idea. It turned out really nice and Bone straight. And You saved yourself money by not having to buy a new wig.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Oooh Wow. Thats a brilliant idea. It turned out really nice and Bone straight. And You saved yourself money by not having to buy a new wig.



I was surprised by how sleek it was because my previous attempt to blowdry and flatiron the original texture left me with a kinky straight texture.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 13, 2015)

Queensheba88 said:


> View attachment 342273 Soooo..i've been needing a long straight wig for my stash and since i am resourceful and had some time on my hands i got the bright idea to relax /perm one of my kinky curly wigs. I realized i just love straighter styles more and my wig turned out perfect!! Like a fine light yaki. I applied the relaxer for 20 mins or so then neutralized air dryed and flatironed. Im excited to wear it because its beautiful. Natural density so i can wear it everyday just need to cut a few long layers through out.


Oh wow just beautiful


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 15, 2015)

Any recommendations for a vendor that sells silk top wigs? I'm LOVING my Italian yaki unit from ALW, but it has more shedding than I would like.  I've been wearing it daily for 2 months and it has lost some volume.  Appreciate any recommendations, thanks!


----------



## Napp (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm late to the party but I am loving my wigs now that I cut them in the part and wear them like a removable weave. I love that I can just snatch them off at the end of the day. I'm mad it too me so long to figure that out. I think I will wear them all year in 2016


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 15, 2015)

Napp said:


> I'm late to the party but I am loving my wigs now that I cut them in the part and wear them like a removable weave. I love that I can just snatch them off at the end of the day. I'm mad it too me so long to figure that out. I think I will wear them all year in 2016


@Napp , what do u mean? You cut the part in the lace?


----------



## Napp (Nov 15, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> @Napp , what do u mean? You cut the part in the lace?


Sorry I didn't clarify. I have a bunch of l part wigs that I bought thinking I could tweeze the part and put a little concealer like the girls on YouTube but they looked so unnatural. I forgot they say you can cut them too and since I had to cut out my weave early I had no other choice. I'm glad I did because they were just sitting in my closet.


----------



## Napp (Nov 15, 2015)

Also how often do you ladies wash and moisturize your hair?


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 15, 2015)

I wash weekly (alternate btwn diluted shampoo and diluted conditioner vs. Cowash and condition).

I've read the direction of "moisturize your cornrows when they feel dry, at least 2-3xs a week"..

Well mine always feel dry so I:

Moisturize nightly with diluted moisturizer and then I lightly mist braid spray on them in the morning before my wig cap.


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 15, 2015)

Napp said:


> Sorry I didn't clarify. I have a bunch of l part wigs that I bought thinking I could tweeze the part and put a little concealer like the girls on YouTube but they looked so unnatural. I forgot they say you can cut them too and since I had to cut out my weave early I had no other choice. I'm glad I did because they were just sitting in my closet.


@Napp, so you're doing this with the synthetic l part wigs? Like outre, sensationnel?


----------



## Napp (Nov 15, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> @Napp, so you're doing this with the synthetic l part wigs? Like outre, sensationnel?


Yup! I got so many compliments. People think is my real hair. I am currently wearing sensationnel crystal


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 15, 2015)

Napp said:


> Yup! I got so many compliments. People think is my real hair. I am currently wearing sensationnel crystal


Thanks so much for the clarification


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 17, 2015)

^^ very nice! @Smiley79


----------



## ClassyJSP (Nov 17, 2015)

ordered two more wigs today.. they should last me until the new year (when I order a new wig for new years eve of course).. I'll snap pictures in them later but I got freetress minty and Julianna.


----------



## Napp (Nov 17, 2015)

I just got 5 wigs in addition to the 4 I already have. I'm gonna protective styling at least until the summer if not the entire year.

How often do you ladies change your wigs?


----------



## melisandre (Nov 17, 2015)

I ordered Freetress Lena in OH227144 and Danity in OP99J. They arrived today. I think I'll get Lena in a few more colors.


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 17, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> New wig that I made over the weekend. This is the first time I made a full wig without using a closure; I was so nervous trying to figure out how to close it up at the top.  Thank you Youtube, lol.  I used 3 bundles of kinky curly hair from Yvonne Hair (on Aliexpress).
> I have really enjoyed this wig challenge; it's given me the chance to access my hair daily while still rocking a protective style that I have full control of on my head. No more tight braids or installs. I hope we can continue this next year.
> View attachment 342553 View attachment 342555


Wow you look great! I bought that hair a few months ago. It was really good but my inexperiences with weave showed when I tried to install and style it. Right now it is in a bag because I can't wear it but one day I will bring it back to life somehow. Did you use the flip over method? If so how is it holding up?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 17, 2015)

Napp said:


> Also how often do you ladies wash and moisturize your hair?


I wash my hair once a month with shampoo but I cowash twice a week and moisturize three times a week.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 17, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Wow you look great! I bought that hair a few months ago. It was really good but my inexperiences with weave showed when I tried to install and style it. Right now it is in a bag because I can't wear it but one day I will bring it back to life somehow. Did you use the flip over method? If so how is it holding up?



Thank you so much. No i didnt do the flip over method...i tried the checker board method by Roxxy Luv after i saw Sofreshdyamond's video on YT. When i have a chance i'll post some links.

As far as how the hair is holdong up, this is my third time with kinky curly and i it is a high maintenance hair in the sense of staying on top of your detangling. Ill see how this vendors hair holds up though.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 17, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> New wig that I made over the weekend. This is the first time I made a full wig without using a closure; I was so nervous trying to figure out how to close it up at the top.  Thank you Youtube, lol.  I used 3 bundles of kinky curly hair from Yvonne Hair (on Aliexpress).
> I have really enjoyed this wig challenge; it's given me the chance to access my hair daily while still rocking a protective style that I have full control of on my head. No more tight braids or installs. I hope we can continue this next year.
> View attachment 342553 View attachment 342555


Loving this!


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 18, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a medium length (APLish) wig that looks natural but doesn't require me to have to break out scissors, razors, or concealer? I'm too lazy for all of that. Does what I want exist?


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 18, 2015)

quirkydimples said:


> Can anyone recommend a medium length (APLish) wig that looks natural but doesn't require me to have to break out scissors, razors, or concealer? I'm too lazy for all of that. Does what I want exist?



What texture, curly, straight, kinky?


----------



## meka72 (Nov 18, 2015)

You did a great job! Did you use a closure? I want to make a wig but I'm laaaaaazy. Lol. 



Smiley79 said:


> My full wig that I made with Aliexpress body wave hair and a closure; I absolutely love making my own wigs on the weekends. I feel like I'm living out my dream of going to Cosmetology school, lol, smh.
> View attachment 342177 View attachment 342179 View attachment 342181


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 18, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> What texture, curly, straight, kinky?


Straight no bangs; basically a lob


----------



## meka72 (Nov 18, 2015)

Do you do something like this? 


I love the wig you posted and might pick it up if I can make it look more natural. TIA!



Napp said:


> Sorry I didn't clarify. I have a bunch of l part wigs that I bought thinking I could tweeze the part and put a little concealer like the girls on YouTube but they looked so unnatural. I forgot they say you can cut them too and since I had to cut out my weave early I had no other choice. I'm glad I did because they were just sitting in my closet.


----------



## melisandre (Nov 18, 2015)

melisandre said:


> I ordered Freetress Lena in OH227144 and Danity in OP99J. They arrived today. I think I'll get Lena in a few more colors.



Ordered Lena in OP27 and OP430. Ok, No more! I'm done for a while... Definitely, won't purchase any new units before Spring.


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok I'm in a shop and they have the Freetress Heaven! Please have my color! I take back what I said about concealer!

Update: Dang it. Burgundy and blonde/brown only


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 18, 2015)

meka72 said:


> You did a great job! Did you use a closure? I want to make a wig but I'm laaaaaazy. Lol.



Yes I used a closure. Thank you


----------



## ClassyJSP (Nov 18, 2015)

melisandre said:


> I ordered Freetress Lena in OH227144 and Danity in OP99J. They arrived today. I think I'll get Lena in a few more colors.



I LOVE lena I've had her in two colors so far I plan on ordering her in OP430


----------



## melisandre (Nov 18, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> I LOVE lena I've had her in two colors so far I plan on ordering her in OP430



Ooh, what are the two colors you already have?


----------



## Napp (Nov 18, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Do you do something like this?
> 
> 
> I love the wig you posted and might pick it up if I can make it look more natural. TIA!



Yes I did! I just didn't add extra clips. I will be modifying it a little by coloring the lace with a sharpie to make it less noticable


----------



## Napp (Nov 18, 2015)

quirkydimples said:


> Ok I'm in a shop and they have the Freetress Heaven! Please have my color! I take back what I said about concealer!
> 
> Update: Dang it. Burgundy and blonde/brown only


I wanted Heaven but I ended up getting sensationnel Goldie instead. I hear they are similar


----------



## meka72 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ooh thanks! I think I could do this. If not, I'm sure my daughter could do it for me. 



Napp said:


> Yes I did! I just didn't add extra clips. I will be modifying it a little by coloring the lace with a sharpie to make it less noticable


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 18, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> I LOVE lena I've had her in two colors so far I plan on ordering her in OP430



I want to try Lena too. I liked Danity but it tangled sooooo bad in a shirt period of time. Marvel held up really well.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 18, 2015)

quirkydimples said:


> Straight no bangs; basically a lob


My personal exprience with The bob wigs that i have tried or seen is that they all need tweezing and some work to mske them look realistic.  I rocked the Rihanna wig and it needed work. They were synthetic though. Maybe those RpGShow or Wowafrican human hair wigs, although pricier, are more ready to wear?...im not sure though, hopefully others will chime in with more ideas.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 19, 2015)

I have a limited experience with wigs but think all wigs need a little tweaking before wearing, in order to make them look natural. It is a lucky woman that can pull it out the bag and rock it just like that and have it look natural.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 19, 2015)

@Smiley79 your wig looks great, good work. I said I wasn't buying any more hair this year but you make me want some big hair now. 

You said you didn't use a closure and I was going to ask how you closed it off. But then you said you did use one(?)


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 19, 2015)

Awww that stinks. If you are not in a rush to have the wig, order it online. The bss usually mark the price up.


quirkydimples said:


> Freetress Heaven
> 
> Update: Dang it. Burgundy and blonde/brown only


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 19, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Smiley79 your wig looks great, good work. I said I wasn't buying any more hair this year but you make me want some big hair now.
> 
> You said you didn't use a closure and I was going to ask how you closed it off. But then you said you did use one(?)



Thank you @AbsyBlvd I saw so many reviews on Youtube for that Yvonne hair and I felt the same way as you, I suddenly wanted big hair, lolll. smh. I too am done with buying hair for a while now. I stocked up on a few patterns so now I need to use them up before I buy anymore. 

In answer to your question, I think I got my replies mixed up about the closure.  I was trying to say that I did not use a closure for the Kinky curly hair. (I did use a closure for the body wave wig that I posted prior to that one.) I closed the wig for the kinky curly wig by sewing the top in a circle until it just closed in. The puffiness and fullness of this texture hair covers up the closing very well so you don't have to worry about it being perfect, you just want it to be secure since kinky hair needs to be detangled quite often. HTH.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 19, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I have a limited experience with wigs but think all wigs need a little tweaking before wearing, in order to make them look natural. It is a lucky woman that can pull it out the bag and rock it just like that and have it look natural.



I agree with that. The only wig (synthetic) I ever bought that was PERFECT out the pack was Danity. That company nailed the parting to a perfection. Unfortunately the hair quality was horrible.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 19, 2015)

@Smiley79 thanks for explaining the methods you used. You look great as usual. I need to re-hash my poor attempt at making a wig. I too used the circular method to close the wig, but the way the hair had me looking like Slash circa 1987...I had to dash it to the depths of my wardrobe.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 19, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Smiley79 thanks for explaining the methods you used. You look great as usual. I need to re-hash my poor attempt at making a wig. I too used the circular method to close the wig, but the way the hair had me looking like Slash circa 1987...I had to dash it to the depths of my wardrobe.



 I'm done with you @AbsyBlvd.  Mine looked like that too when I finished the wig...I almost thought I had to trash it. Then I cowashed it, ran the denman brush through it and let it air dry. I had to work thru it a lot until I got the exact parting and setting that I desired. So I feel your pain. I used some of the tips from the Checker Board method that I mentioned earlier and I found that it helped with achieving that shape of the wig too.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Nov 19, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> I want to try Lena too. I liked Danity but it tangled sooooo bad in a shirt period of time. Marvel held up really well.



I loved Marvel but she only lasted me about a week I ended up throwing her away.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 19, 2015)

Laugh all you want @Smiley79 but it's real talk.  I am over here taking notes and mustering up the courage and energy to eventually tackle that hairball.


----------



## Napp (Nov 21, 2015)

quirkydimples said:


> Ok I'm in a shop and they have the Freetress Heaven! Please have my color! I take back what I said about concealer!
> 
> Update: Dang it. Burgundy and blonde/brown only



Heaven is in stock at wig types.com! I'm gonna get me one!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 22, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> I loved Marvel but she only lasted me about a week I ended up throwing her away.




Awww, why?  I ordered her too and she has lasted me a month and still going strong!


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 22, 2015)

I want to make a wig out of the Equal Cuban Twist Braiding/Weaving hair. I'm currently researching different sewing methods on YouTube.


----------



## Napp (Nov 22, 2015)

I just bought 3 more wigs. Lord help me!


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 23, 2015)

Is there going to be a 2016 challenge?

I've come in on the tail end of this and I'm so ready to get my wig game together.

Since September I have been wearing wigs and switch  it up by wearing my hair out sometimes but mainly wearing wigs.

I just bought a new one yesterday as my Toni wig looks like it's gone past its last leg. It lasted about 3 months which isn't bad considering I didn't treat it that we'll.

I want a kinky straight one after this curly one dies.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Nov 23, 2015)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Awww, why?  I ordered her too and she has lasted me a month and still going strong!



I don't know it must be me. Do you wear your everyday?


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 23, 2015)

NefertariBlu said:


> Is there going to be a 2016 challenge?
> 
> I've come in on the tail end of this and I'm so ready to get my wig game together.
> 
> ...



I hope so, I want to join!

@NGraceO will you coordinate it again?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2015)

Newest edition is a 22" kinky straight wig. First pics was yesterday when it came in I added some color and washed n dcd it. Today I straightened it (excuse my makeup I went overboard with the damn blush didn't know I had that much on my brush smh)


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 27, 2015)

I have read this entire thread and in the space of 24 hrs bought 4 wigs. 

I am starting a new regimen which imvolves minimal manipulation so wigs are my protective style of choice.

Can't wait for the 2016 challenge to start.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2015)

I just ordered:

-NJoy's Graying Hair Essentials Supplements x 3 bottles
-NJoy's Long and Healthy Hair Growth Oil (sulfur-free)

-1 Saga Remy Front Lace Wig (100% human hair) named TRIVIA for protective styling. This is a really cute wig that I bought in #1 a few months back and this time I bought in color OP27 for a slightly different look during the holidays.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 8, 2015)

Rhianna wig in red & black
This is my 3rd time with this wig
It was very red so I added more black to the front bang (only at the top)


----------



## Queensheba88 (Dec 10, 2015)

Planning on taking a breif break until after the holidays plan on enjoying my hair for a few weeks then back to wigs and ready for 2016.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 11, 2015)

dont the wigs eat up the edges? my hair has fine strands and I dont want to mess up. scared


----------



## Queensheba88 (Dec 11, 2015)

coolsista-paris said:


> dont the wigs eat up the edges? my hair has fine strands and I dont want to mess up. scared



No i leave them out...and once im about 3-4 months post i leave out babyhairs to eliminate stress plus make sure to moisturize them regularly


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Dec 11, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> I don't know it must be me. Do you wear your everyday?


Yes, as a matter of fact.  I just hate the way the lace feels on my forehead. 

I try to place the lace part right on the stocking cap, but it manages to escape lolol


----------



## divachyk (Dec 11, 2015)

Wigs have improved my edges....hope you can see the pic >>>click here. I wear full caps b/c those seem to protect my edges better than lace. Some lace is softer than others. Since I'm not putting a lot of money into my wigs, my lace isn't overly soft which can be irritating. I don't have those issues with full caps.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 12, 2015)

Queensheba88 said:


> No i leave them out...and once im about 3-4 months post i leave out babyhairs to eliminate stress plus make sure to moisturize them regularly


thank you. im natural though so guess i must straighten :-/


----------



## Queensheba88 (Dec 13, 2015)

coolsista-paris said:


> thank you. im natural though so guess i must straighten :-/



I wouldnt say straighten them unless your comfortable doing that...try getting a more trxtured wig or one that will blend with your natural texture....constant heat can be stressful on them..


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 13, 2015)

Queensheba88 said:


> I wouldnt say straighten them unless your comfortable doing that...try getting a more trxtured wig or one that will blend with your natural texture....constant heat can be stressful on them..


i better go hair shopping. I have lots of stuff missing (although my bathroom is full of products). lol
the ones remaining dont work very well on my hair so ...i do need to use them up though.


----------



## ForestRose (Dec 13, 2015)

Fed up of experimenting with rubbish, nasty aliexpress messy hair. Not wasting money anymore. Is this company/wig any good? I just want to go with a good reputable company that will give me hair to last6 months without looking like a stiff mess. My hair is becoming difficult to manage with my time schedule and personal issues so I've been neglecting it.

Anyone have any advice for some shoulder length (12" 14"?) straight natural ( like kinky straight, Italian/coarse/light yaki hair). I just want a style that I can be consistent with so that if wear my real hair out for a few days the transition won't be obvious. My price limit is $200 or so.

http://www.aprillacewigs.com/u-part-lace-wigs/213-italian-yaki-kinky-straight-u-part-lace-wigs.html

Thank you!


----------



## HelpMe12 (Dec 16, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Wigs have improved my edges....hope you can see the pic >>>click here. I wear full caps b/c those seem to protect my edges better than lace. Some lace is softer than others. Since I'm not putting a lot of money into my wigs, my lace isn't overly soft which can be irritating. I don't have those issues with full caps.


I was able to see the pics. Great progress!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 16, 2015)

I"ve only been ordering lace wigs online but I saw some cute full cap wigs in my local bss. Since i'm taking my braids out on Saturday I may have to stop in and pick up a new one.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 16, 2015)

How time flies when you are wigging it. It's been 4 months straight now.

I had some serious lifting on the right sideburn of my wig today. The last time it happened, I wasn't at work and I had a scarf with me so I slapped that on like a headband and I was all good. Today it was just me and my prayers.

Fortunately, the hairline at the sides are masked by the hair so hiding it wasn't difficult. On the way home I was wearing the hair like a scarf so the gusts of wind wouldn't catch me out.

I plan to dust/ trim my hair tomorrow after work and will probably wear it out, as just thinking about plaiting it up and applying my wig is making me tired.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 16, 2015)

Freetress Jannie is a nice wig but it's pretty much the same as Sensationnel Straight.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 16, 2015)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Freetress Jannie is a nice wig but it's pretty much the same as Sensationnel Straight.



I have both too I think Jannie is a little shorter.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 16, 2015)

I will be buying FreeTress Charlie over and over and over. She gets a lot of compliments and it so easy to work with.


----------



## Napp (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm currently wearing sensationnel bare and natural in bohemian and it perfectly matches my leave out. I need a break from the heat


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 17, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Fed up of experimenting with rubbish, nasty aliexpress messy hair. Not wasting money anymore. Is this company/wig any good? I just want to go with a good reputable company that will give me hair to last6 months without looking like a stiff mess. My hair is becoming difficult to manage with my time schedule and personal issues so I've been neglecting it.
> 
> Anyone have any advice for some shoulder length (12" 14"?) straight natural ( like kinky straight, Italian/coarse/light yaki hair). I just want a style that I can be consistent with so that if wear my real hair out for a few days the transition won't be obvious. My price limit is $200 or so.
> 
> ...



My friend buys her wigs from April Lace wigs. They last get about a year and the latest one has lasted longer due to the way she cares for it.

She's been buying from them for the past 5 years.  Always the same wig though so I'm not sure when it comes to other textures. 

There are loads of video testimonials on YT. go and watch them befit you decide.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 17, 2015)

Got my new Toni wig so I will be set for January. I can't wait to get this hair back into protective style mode.


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 17, 2015)

Aggie said:


> I just ordered:
> 
> -NJoy's Graying Hair Essentials Supplements x 3 bottles
> -NJoy's Long and Healthy Hair Growth Oil (sulfur-free)
> ...




i like that wig...that is definitely on my list.


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I have a limited experience with wigs but think all wigs need a little tweaking before wearing, in order to make them look natural. It is a lucky woman that can pull it out the bag and rock it just like that and have it look natural.



 i only have two wigs i can wear out the bag and not tweak them...but the majority of them ..um yes..


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 17, 2015)

getting ready for wig challenge 2016


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 17, 2015)

I haven't read the whole thread but I just wanted to say  take the combs out and use hair pins to secure the wig.  BUT switch the pins every now and then. I wore a half wig for 6 months and wore the pins at the temples and they thinned out. Just be careful with that.


----------



## lux10023 (Dec 17, 2015)

I oil my edges with s-curl....and save them..if not s-curl..grease..or a heavy oil....works every time!!!



coolsista-paris said:


> dont the wigs eat up the edges? my hair has fine strands and I dont want to mess up. scared


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 17, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I will be buying FreeTress Charlie over and over and over. She gets a lot of compliments and it so easy to work with.


I like Charlie but the lack of combs got me worried about it riding up in the back and exposing my "kitchen".   I got the UN4/30 but I'm thinking about getting that green one.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 17, 2015)

@Crackers Phinn I use straight hair pins to secure the kitchen area. The way the hair falls, you cannot see the pins where I position them.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 18, 2015)

My new fave wig 

Isis Brown Sugar 108









It is the first wig I have ever worn outside the house.


----------



## lux10023 (Dec 18, 2015)

you know what im done with you..everything always gorg!!!

gorgggg!!! it looks like your real hair




bajandoc86 said:


> My new fave wig
> 
> Isis Brown Sugar 108
> 
> ...


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you so much! 


lux10023 said:


> you know what im done with you..everything always gorg!!!
> 
> gorgggg!!! it looks like your real hair


----------



## divachyk (Dec 19, 2015)

You look great @bajandoc86


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 21, 2015)

has anyone ever tried one of the rpg show wigs?


----------



## YesToHair! (Dec 21, 2015)

Went through the entire thread and bought two wigs!...is there going to be a 2016 challenge??? Holding my spot

I plan on wigging it the whole year.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 22, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> My new fave wig
> 
> Isis Brown Sugar 108
> 
> ...



Wait wait wait!! Is this you????? My God


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 22, 2015)

divachyk said:


> You look great @bajandoc86



Thanks love. 




IslandMummy said:


> Wait wait wait!! Is this you????? My God



Yes it is!


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 22, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Yes it is!



So basically you're a living Barbie doll who moonlights as a physician


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 22, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> My new fave wig
> 
> Isis Brown Sugar 108
> 
> ...



Whoooo, I love this! So gorgeous! (Off to learn how to make a bob wig )


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Dec 22, 2015)

While out buying a wig for my mom I saw 2 gorgeous wigs that I just have to have. Why oh why didn't I put the model names in my phone???
I know one of them has swiss lace which I heard can roll up. Will the elastic band method combat that?

Eta Found them! Olay and Lisa


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> My new fave wig
> 
> Isis Brown Sugar 108
> 
> ...


Just stunning!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2015)

Been mia for a minute ladies. I made me a new wig a few weeks ago. Been wanting a long bob look but when I got done I just couldn't bring myself to cut it smh lol. Pics of wig once done then after I wore it then when I did a flexirod set on it. 16" of indian think this is the shortest wig I own lol
     


I also did a flat twistout on my long curly wig


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 23, 2015)

lux10023 said:


> I oil my edges with s-curl....and save them..if not s-curl..grease..or a heavy oil....works every time!!!



all of this and massage the areas a few times on the week ends when not wearing the wig.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 24, 2015)

Got my Toni wig last week. My friend who's visiting from NY brought it with her to London.

I shaped it up yesterday and I just love how natural it looks. I freaking love it. I wish I had bought 2 so I could wear them back to back when the this one dies.

I'm looking for a kinky straight wig now to alternate with my afro wig. I wish Toni's wasn't synthetic because it would be even more beautiful and would last a lot longer.

So now I'm on the hunt for a really good kinky straight wig. I will be Wigging it for the whole year!


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 26, 2015)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> has anyone ever tried one of the rpg show wigs?


Yes has anyone tried an rpg show wig?


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm still wigging it with my previously posted custom unit. My hair is thriving.

Every 7 weeks, I do a take down, visit my stylist for a good wash and dc session. She blow dries it and braids it back up. My hair stays stretched even with the washing and moisturizing in-between and I think the blowdrying is the key to retention. 

I just bought some new products (stylist recommended) to help in this journey:

D/C: Oyin handmade honey hemp conditioner
Moisturizer: Qhemet biologics Burdock root 
Oil: Plain jojoba oil (Njoy oil makes my scalp itch something fierce).

Wants:
A hot head d/c cap to help with my d/c sessions.

Any naturals want to share their wig regimen?


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 26, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> Yes has anyone tried an rpg show wig?



@pre_medicalrulz has I believe.


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 26, 2015)

SuchaLady said:


> @pre_medicalrulz has I believe.


@pre_medicalrulz have u tried one and if yes, how was it?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 26, 2015)

scarcity21 said:


> @pre_medicalrulz have u tried one and if yes, how was it?



I have. The one with the bangs. I had it for a few years. I moved and lost the darn thing. It was worth every penny to me.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyone know of a cute human hair wig with Chinese bangs? 18 inches. I'm going for the blac chyna look


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 28, 2015)

This is my last wig of the year & I'll probably get a weave in mid or late January (gosh I've hadn't a weave since May, just wig after wig).

This wig is called Sweet Blossom, now I did cut the hair it was a little longer than I liked. I don't ever try to blend the lace part. I really love the bang on this unit it's just perfect.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 30, 2015)

To the natural ladies, what are your blending tips and tricks for your edges? I'm still trying to nail the perfect combination of product and technique.
I am so tempted to get an Edgestick but I wonder if I'll do my non-exsistent edges more harm than good.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Dec 31, 2015)

I did well with this challenge. The swig cap helped a lot. I figure one more year of wearing the gig and I will be good to go.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 31, 2015)

If this challenge continues in 2016, please count me in.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jan 3, 2016)

Chickened out!!...these damned wigs are hot and sweaty and i feel like i need to wash my hair DAILY!!

having micro-braids installed today...!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 3, 2016)

@ceecy29 I'm natural and I wear my hair in flat twists underneath my wigs.
 I redo them every one to two weeks and try to change the pattern. Spray daily with something moisturizing and heavily seal the ends, sometimes I baggy them.
If I could find someone decent in the area that didn't yank my hair out I would leave cornrows in for 7-8 weeks..

@Smiley79 I just put a little oil or pomade and tie my edges down at night. They're pretty laid by the time I get dressed.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 4, 2016)

@FollicleFanatic  Thanks for the tip...you hit it on the nail for me! I never thought about that. I need to prep my edges from the night before. I usually do it as i'm getting ready to head out the door and clearly that's not enough time for my edges to set. I'll try that this week and see how it goes. And this will be better than using a heat tool. 

I ordered 2 wigs from Sams's. Can't wait to get them in the mail. 

Is there a 2016 Wig thread yet. If so, I am in. This challenge was a hit for me and my edges didn't suffer.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd like to join the 2016 wig challenge, if there was going to be one . I love wigs they are so much more convenient


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 4, 2016)

@NGraceO  are you going to restart the 2016 thread?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 4, 2016)

Isis Brown Sugar 103


----------



## trclemons (Jan 4, 2016)

Ladies,

If you mentioned wanting to join the 2016 Wig Challenge in December 2o15, I added you to the challenger list in the 2016 thread.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 4, 2016)

@bajandoc86  Girl your looks are always on point and I loveeee your blog. That wig is super cute. I can never find a wig with bangs that doesn't look wiggy on me. That one looks so natural on you. I like it. Btw, did you do a tutorial on how you did your turban wrap with bangs. I would like to replicate that look but my turban wraps always end up looking a hot mess.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 4, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Ladies,
> 
> If you mentioned wanting to join the 2016 Wig Challenge in December 2o15, I added you to the challenger list in the 2016 thread.



Thank youuuuu! On my way.


----------

